# New Jersey Winter 2016-2017



## J.Ricci

I've been checking the weather pretty obsessively over the last couple of days about this tropical storm riding up the coast our way and it reminded me constantly checking snow updates all winter long. What's everyone's thoughts? Also keep your fingers crossed for those of us down here on the shoreline. Looks like it might get ugly


----------



## ktfbgb

We are crossing our fingers for you out here in the west.


----------



## Randall Ave

Your going to get some bad ocean activity, but last I heard this is going to get pushed out. But ya never know. Hey, in a few months, could be snow.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> Your going to get some bad ocean activity, but last I heard this is going to get pushed out. But ya never know. Hey, in a few months, could be snow.


I live on the islands so I'm waiting to see how it goes. Last I saw rain 50-60mph winds and a lot of coastal flooding


----------



## Randall Ave

How are you making out down there? Up here Mine Hill, suns out, not a breeze blowing.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Rain for the next week or 2. Great for the lawns I aerated and over seeded last week, Just hard to cut grass in.


----------



## 90plow

I'm in succasunna Randall Ave. Company name is nolco. Do you have a business you run out of mine hill?


----------



## Randall Ave

Randall Ave Garage. Truck repair. But I don't advertise it on here. Here mostly if I can help someone, and for the comedy.


----------



## djt1029

Time to pull the plow out this weekend and start getting ready, the trucks have been completely covered in frost the last few mornings. Almost that time


----------



## Randall Ave

We got at least another month, we are in a drought. Hope things change.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> ........we are in a drought. Hope things change.


Same. Sprinkler systems are blown out, and everything is dead. Like drought brown dead. Have had a few customers call and ask if I burnt their lawns with last fert app even. Not much mowing this week.


----------



## V_Scapes

What a year its been. Cleanups have been going smooth, knock on wood were getting alot done.

Not even close to being ready for snow. Have to set up a new truck with a plow frame and wiring, have to change another one over to be able to run a straight blade and the wiring harness fried on my '12 Ram. oh yea, been one hell of a month. But i have some pallets of salt paid for and most of my contracts are in ,hoping for a good winter.


----------



## kawasaki guy

I still have my pallet from last year. No smow.... We need some real rain NOW too.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

kawasaki guy said:


> I still have my pallet from last year. No smow.... We need some real rain NOW too.


You had your rain you wished for come yesterday. Did it perform as expected ?

:waving:


----------



## kawasaki guy

Dogplow Dodge said:


> You had your rain you wished for come yesterday. Did it perform as expected ?
> 
> :waving:


Not sure. Will have to check out some of my lawns Today.


----------



## Randall Ave

Rained like a [email protected]#$&d here, unfortunately the roof decided to leak. Monday had no power for 4 hrs. Not my best productive week.


----------



## iceyman

Looks like this beautiful fall weather will be a thing of the past come tonight. The good news for all of you is im about to pull the trigger on a used skid which means we will get a boatload of snow. Last plow i bought 2 years ago was a pretty dam good winter. Lets hope


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> Looks like this beautiful fall weather will be a thing of the past come tonight. The good news for all of you is im about to pull the trigger on a used skid which means we will get a boatload of snow. Last plow i bought 2 years ago was a pretty dam good winter. Lets hope


28 for one night on Tuesday, and then back to above freezing.


----------



## iceyman

Wont be the mid 60s weve been enjoying.. and have you looked outside.. beautiful


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing here. Ground is white. Puppy didn't like it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Light coating of ice, sleet and snow came in about 3:00am. By 6:30 most of it was gone


----------



## kawasaki guy

Just wind here.


----------



## iceyman

Hopefully this time next week we are on the verge of our first big storm of the season


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Hopefully this time next week we are on the verge of our first big storm of the season


That would be nice


----------



## V_Scapes

Need another 2 weeks before we get dumped on. Hearing 1" here early Monday morning. Gonna wire a salter tomorrow and hook up a plow just to be safe. Only have about 2 dozen cleanups to finish and I cannot wait to be done.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Nothing here soon. Supposed to get a few below freezing nights though.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got some snow coming down, ground and road is coated.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Been raining for several hours. Radar shows rain should stop by 7am. Then a nice day near 50


----------



## Randall Ave

Town just salted the road. Way to waste money. Off to Roses for some eggs.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Town just salted the road. Way to waste money. Off to Roses for some eggs.


Man, I'm jealous. Roses is the best.


----------



## V_Scapes

Half inch coating on the grass and a slushy coating on some paved surfaces. Went out around 5 and spot salted and treated some steps. Losing another day for cleanup work


----------



## gutter21

Whats up for Sunday Night/ Monday?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Current expectation is where I live, along the shore, there will be nothing. The further North and West, there will be light accumulations.

But we are talking several days away, and you know how that goes.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Current expectation is where I live, along the shore, there will be nothing. The further North and West, there will be light accumulations.
> 
> But we are talking several days away, and you know how that goes.


I figured since the weather forecast here is the same, I'd just repeat myself.


----------



## Randall Ave

This storm is going to be like sex after being married 26 years. Got your hopes up. But not much going to happen.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> This storm is going to be like sex after being married 26 years. Got your hopes up. But not much going to happen.


Add 3 more years, and you don't even think about it anymore


----------



## COAL REAPER

Hey guys! New here. I am looking at like 2" tonight with some ice. 
Oh, and me and my wife only do doggy style anymore. I beg and she rolls over and plays dead!


----------



## ktfbgb

COAL REAPER said:


> Hey guys! New here. I am looking at like 2" tonight with some ice.
> Oh, and me and my wife only do doggy style anymore. I beg and she rolls over and plays dead!


LMAO!


----------



## Randall Ave

COAL REAPER said:


> Hey guys! New here. I am looking at like 2" tonight with some ice.
> Oh, and me and my wife only do doggy style anymore. I beg and she rolls over and plays dead!


My boss/wife stated we're going out your way today exmas tree cutting. God help me


----------



## COAL REAPER

Randall Ave said:


> My boss/wife stated we're going out your way today exmas tree cutting. God help me


Gotta get yah one of them colored trees. My kids call them troll hair trees.


----------



## iceyman

Gota love the cold dry warm wet pattern. Hopefully one of these systems pans out


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowed enough the grass turned white, dogs liked it.


----------



## iceyman

I cud smell snow in the air


----------



## Randall Ave

I gotta say, watching the Giants play football is getting painful.


----------



## MajorDave

Randall Ave said:


> I gotta say, watching the Giants play football is getting painful.


Ya but it turned out nice - anyone who beats the Cowboys is my fav team.


----------



## Randall Ave

MajorDave said:


> Ya but it turned out nice - anyone who beats the Cowboys is my fav team.


I dozed off. Jets won also. Amazing


----------



## iceyman

Looking forward to low 20 highs followed by 40s and rain


----------



## V_Scapes

That storm made a mess here, roads were super slick,people were spinning out everywhere. We serviced almost all of the commercials but didn't touch any driveways. 
Just got back from an ice check in my lots. 

Looks like a little sneaky coating tonight, Friday night looks interesting. Not a bad start to winter I'd say!


----------



## iceyman

ya you northern guys are getting some early action but us here in cnj are twiddling our thumbs. Ive spent enough money this year and we have more work than we really need so it would be nice to have some money coming in for a change


----------



## tls22

hi


----------



## H&NServices

well i actually have the truck ready before the night of the first storm for once!
built the drop for my plow mount and all the reinforcements..repaired the moldboard where it rotted on the top edge..serviced it..now i just need a cutting edge and to build a set of wings

Friday and Saturday look interesting..keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## iceyman

Showing 2-4 sat morning with maybe another 2-4 sun night. Saturday should accumulate quick with how cold everything will be.. a 3" Saturday storm would be nice as a first go around


----------



## Randall Ave

I've been in the garage since 5:30. 101.5 said Sunday in the mid 40s and rain. But Friday maybe single digits. Who knows.


----------



## COAL REAPER

what does everybody use to monitor weather?
i like weathertrends360. if you sign up for free account you can look out 30 days. the precipitation (liquid only) changes that far out but the temperature trends track pretty well. eastern pa weather authority gives a daily video explaining possibilities of what is coming down the pipe with all the different models. i really like that for my location as most of our weather comes from the NW. they explain what could be worst case scenario as well as what could change that would cause a total miss.
what i am looking for is something that gives local snowfall amounts after a storm. anybody got anything?


----------



## V_Scapes

I use EPAWA mostly, and channel 7. i try not to look at too many different sources, tends to drive me crazy.

Should be a busy weekend, 2-4 tomorrow followed by ice then rain. Then rain and warm sunday but temps are going to crash overnight, looking forward to a salt run monday morning as well.


----------



## TIMSF250

I was thinking of pre-salting tonight........anybody doing that


----------



## to_buy

3am and its is snow bad, weathermen might be right this time


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

First plowable event for my commercials.. Have fun and be safe fellas !


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Today was fun...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Fresh dumpster porn for the "Crew".....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

As soon as I finished clearing this lot, the cars started rolling it.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Wow


----------



## ktfbgb

Dogplow Dodge said:


> As soon as I finished clearing this lot, the cars started rolling it.
> 
> View attachment 168663


Just in the nick of time!


----------



## SnoFarmer

ktfbgb said:


> Just in the nick of time!


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


>


Lol that was perfect. Hey Dog maybe you should just play that on a loop while on your route? I know I'm considering it lmao.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

ktfbgb said:


> Lol that was perfect. Hey Dog maybe you should just play that on a loop while on your route? I know I'm considering it lmao.


Would be funny on a loud speaker. Thumbs Up

Next time I'm going out earlier, as I can't rely on the biz owner to let me know about changes in scheduling there. People weren't supposed to show up for several hours later. Just glad mighty mouse showed up to save the day.
Lol


----------



## LAB INC

So when is are next storm ? Was nice little storm to start us off.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

LAB INC said:


> So when is are next storm ? Was nice little storm to start us off.


It's snowing in my beer glass, right now !Thumbs Up


----------



## LAB INC

Dogplow Dodge said:


> It's snowing in my beer glass, right now !Thumbs Up


Haha mine as well.


----------



## iceyman

Bullcrap storm. 1" and change.. another inch wouldve been lovely. O well i guess it was good to get out and stretch the legs


----------



## V_Scapes

Full push on all commercials and resis today, 11 hours in the truck. Gotta love plowing snow before Xmas, bonus money and adds some encouragement for the upcoming winterThumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> So when is are next storm ? Was nice little storm to start us off.


Haven't heard anything to be honest. The upcoming week looks semi mild which I don't mind, still have some odds and ends to tie up before any serious cold sets in. Really hoping that this snowey pattern hangs tight tho.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Haven't heard anything to be honest. The upcoming week looks semi mild which I don't mind, still have some odds and ends to tie up before any serious cold sets in. Really hoping that this snowey pattern hangs tight tho.


I agree with you same with me. Have a bunch of little stuff to get done. I would not mind if it starts up after Christams.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

3:45 am and its teaming rain outside. Thunder and lightning like a summer storm. Heavy, dense fog.
Wacky weather.


----------



## iceyman

The fog ate our snow for dinner


----------



## V_Scapes

Watch for flash freezing tonight for whoever salts


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Watch for flash freezing tonight for whoever salts


Yea banking on that as it may be our last work til the new year


----------



## shawn_

Was a good time in Jersey Saturday morning .


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Was a good time in Jersey Saturday morning .
> 
> View attachment 168717


Well looks like the next week in half its going to be quiet. Kind of would nkt mind a nice break. What's everyone thinking for the next one ? I am thinking after the New Year.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

LAB INC said:


> Well looks like the next week in half its going to be quiet. What's everyone thinking for the next one ? .


Me ? I'm thinking, greasing everything, cleaning the windows and putting rain x on them. Organize the cab, check pressures in the tires, clean out my shop & trucks.... again... and drink a lot of beer this week as I owe it to myself for Christmas.

Weather... yeah probably near or after the new year.


----------



## LAB INC

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Me ? I'm thinking, greasing everything, cleaning the windows and putting rain x on them. Organize the cab, check pressures in the tires, clean out my shop & trucks.... again... and drink a lot of beer this week as I owe it to myself for Christmas.
> 
> Weather... yeah probably near or after the new year.


I am pretty much going to do the same as you. I am looking forward to that. Would be nice to see something after Christams or around the New Year.


----------



## V_Scapes

The forecast looks very,very quiet thru the new year. As much as I love getting snow, I have an opportunity to spend a week in Florida with friends for limited cost first week of January...Soo no snow would be great. What a screwey business this is huh?


----------



## crazyboy

V_Scapes said:


> The forecast looks very,very quiet thru the new year. As much as I love getting snow, I have an opportunity to spend a week in Florida with friends for limited cost first week of January...Soo no snow would be great. What a screwey business this is huh?


.

Please book it, murphys law snow will come then


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> The forecast looks very,very quiet thru the new year. As much as I love getting snow, I have an opportunity to spend a week in Florida with friends for limited cost first week of January...Soo no snow would be great. What a screwey business this is huh?


We will send you pictures of the blizzard that week.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> The forecast looks very,very quiet thru the new year. As much as I love getting snow, I have an opportunity to spend a week in Florida with friends for limited cost first week of January...Soo no snow would be great. What a screwey business this is huh?


I agree with you. I was thinking of getting out of hear as well for the first week of Jan. Would be nice to get something after the holidays. I guess we will have to see.


----------



## iceyman

It looks warm next couple weeks. Hopefully 2nd half of winter is our money time as always


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> It looks warm next couple weeks. Hopefully 2nd half of winter is our money time as always


Yep looks a little warm for the next week or so. Kind of looks like it's going to change around Newa years weekend. Maybe we will start getting some storms.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> We will send you pictures of the blizzard that week.


Funny thing is I was supposed to go last year and stayed behind for that big storm. They all got stuck down there and ended up spending a lot more money than they wanted lol


----------



## COAL REAPER

hey guys, im looking for a meyers ez classic mount for my truck (2002 f-250) if you happen to know of anything. thanks.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Funny thing is I was supposed to go last year and stayed behind for that big storm. They all got stuck down there and ended up spending a lot more money than they wanted lol


Know a kid in town who has a grass biz and he went on a cruise then the storm hit.. both of his trucks broke and he was on a boat in middle of an ocean. Lets say the facebook comments werent in his favor that week


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Know a kid in town who has a grass biz and he went on a cruise then the storm hit.. both of his trucks broke and he was on a boat in middle of an ocean. Lets say the facebook comments werent in his favor that week


That's what nightmares are made of.

Not seeing anything in the forecast for the next couple of weeks besides a few rain showers here and there.


----------



## kawasaki guy

LAB INC said:


> Yep looks a little warm for the next week or so. Kind of looks like it's going to change around Newa years weekend. Maybe we will start getting some storms.


That way down here too.


----------



## LAB INC

kawasaki guy said:


> That way down here too.


Well guys I am off to FL first thing am. Going to get a couple days of rest. Not sure if I am going to stay into New Years or not. At this point looks like I will not be missing anything. Maybe a freak storm will come when I am gone. Hope to get some storms when I get back. Merry Christams to everyone and there familys. Be safe !


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> Well guys I am off to FL first thing am. Going to get a couple days of rest. Not sure if I am going to stay into New Years or not. At this point looks like I will not be missing anything. Maybe a freak storm will come when I am gone. Hope to get some storms when I get back. Merry Christams to everyone and there familys. Be safe !


Have fun buddy, hopefully I'll be passing you in the air on your return flight!


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Have fun buddy, hopefully I'll be passing you in the air on your return flight!


Thank you so much. Hopefully will be getting some snow when we are back ! Looks like going to get colder again next weekend. Enjoy your trip !


----------



## LAB INC

Merry Christmas to everyone ! What's the next few weeks look like ?


----------



## shawn_

LAB INC said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone ! What's the next few weeks look like ?
> 
> View attachment 169009


Looks quiet , where are the presents tho!!!


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Looks quiet , where are the presents tho!!!


They are all home. I took a trip down to FL to see a friend. Yep look quiet right into the week after. I am getting a little nervous. Temps look up and down with rain.


----------



## iceyman

Around jan 5-10 the temps should come back to normal or below.. lets see if we can get a storm lined up. Remeber the last 2 seasons we didnt plow until jan 23rd. We are already ahead of last year and hope we can hit our average in monmouth with 23". Gimme 5 storms of 4" or so and ill be happy. A big one wouldnt hurt either


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Around jan 5-10 the temps should come back to normal or below.. lets see if we can get a storm lined up. Remeber the last 2 seasons we didnt plow until jan 23rd. We are already ahead of last year and hope we can hit our average in monmouth with 23". Gimme 5 storms of 4" or so and ill be happy. A big one wouldnt hurt either


That's what I am seeing as well. I thought it was going to cool down New Years weekend nkt it looks kind of mild. Seeing the 5-10 getting colder. I am getting kind of anxious this year for snow. Now sure why. I do remember last year we did nkt have anything to the end of Jan. Would be nice to get something soon.


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow and rain showers possible for Thursday and seeing the potential for something around the first but still alittle of uncertainty with that. First week of January looks quiet.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> Snow and rain showers possible for Thursday and seeing the potential for something around the first but still alittle of uncertainty with that. First week of January looks quiet.


New Year's Day plow event sounds like a great way to start 2017 to me


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Since I'm usually asleep by 10:30 on NYE.

I'd love a good storm


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Since I'm usually asleep by 10:30 on NYE.
> 
> I'd love a good storm


Lol yea nye used to be fun before kids. Would love a storm that night.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Lol yea nye used to be fun before kids. Would love a storm that night.


Same with me. Would love one that night. I am usually in bed by 10 anyway. I will be home from FL Saturday. Hope to get something soon. I hear it's warm in NJ. Hope that does not stay around.


----------



## iceyman

Ya today was very mild


----------



## zeb38p

Yes, Today is very mild again today. Damn near 60 degrees in Passaic county today.

Hope its just a passing bout of fair weather and then we get to some SNOW


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 55 out and I'm welding up a guys plow. Just don't seem right.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> It's 55 out and I'm welding up a guys plow. Just don't seem right.


I hear it's nice in 60 today in NJ. One of my guys called me and told me he was outside in shorts ! Hope things change I will be back from FL in a few days. What you guys thinking ?


----------



## V_Scapes

Eh, forecast changed since this morning, tomorrow just looks to be a nasty raw day. Doubt we'll get anything plowable around New year's and the week following looks pretty mild.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Eh, forecast changed since this morning, tomorrow just looks to be a nasty raw day. Doubt we'll get anything plowable around New year's and the week following looks pretty mild.


Rotten ba$tard$ up north are going to get something. The state sprayed 46 and 80 by here today.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Rotten ba$tard$ up north are going to get something. The state sprayed 46 and 80 by here today.


Well looks like up North is going to get something. At this point I am thinking of staying in FL. I did see soemthing in the weather for end of next week and now they took it out. I know it's to early for predictions in that. I am starting to get a little aggravated again I know the winter just started but it seems not to be to promising so far. Seems like the next two weeks look up and down. Come on now we are into Jan. I guess because I bought some new equipment this year and I am anxious to use it. Now watch we don't get snow.


----------



## V_Scapes

Easy buddy it's still December were ahead of the game we plowed and salted a few times before Xmas. I still have slot of faith left, but I do believe I'll be in Florida for the first week of January


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Easy buddy it's still December were ahead of the game we plowed and salted a few times before Xmas. I still have slot of faith left, but I do believe I'll be in Florida for the first week of January


I hear you ! You are right. Just getting anxious this year for some reason. I just can't stand the up-and-down with the temps. I also hate the rain in the winter. Enjoy your trip to FL. I think at this point I am going to stay a few more days. No point of coming home. Let's hope for something soon.


----------



## iceyman

Yea not much worse than 40* and rain. I think we get into a decent pattern.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> Yea not much worse than 40* and rain. .


Yup... thats what we have today...


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Yup... thats what we have today...


Yep puke.. dont want to hear a peep about anymore drought


----------



## COAL REAPER

murmurs going around about january 7ish potential


----------



## Randall Ave

COAL REAPER said:


> murmurs going around about january 7ish potential


Well ya better get that plow mounted then. Did a service call up on Rt80 today. The state was going down the highway plow down and spreading salt. I don't know what he was plowing, maby sharpening his edge.


----------



## iceyman

COAL REAPER said:


> murmurs going around about january 7ish potential


Ya but atm the sick joke is its ots.. after a parade of cutters a storm for the fishes would be perfect.


----------



## LAB INC

COAL REAPER said:


> murmurs going around about january 7ish potential


So what are the rumors you are hearing ! Maybe I should just stay in FL.


----------



## COAL REAPER

Randall Ave said:


> Well ya better get that plow mounted then. Did a service call up on Rt80 today. The state was going down the highway plow down and spreading salt. I don't know what he was plowing, maby sharpening his edge.


Haha yeah i saw them on my way home salting.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> So what are the rumors you are hearing ! Maybe I should just stay in FL.


This is the storm the models have. Some ots some coastal


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> This is the storm the models have. Some ots some coastal
> 
> View attachment 169166


I am bad with maps. That mean good or bad ?


----------



## Randall Ave

Blue good, green bad. Ask MONGO!. Roads got a little icy on the way home. Towns out salting.


----------



## V_Scapes

Roads are sketchy right now!Slid all the way home, definitely going out in the am for an ice check.

Been hearing from about the 6-8 time frame. Would be great to get into and active pattern for the second half of January. Booked a trip to Florida from the 2 to the 8. Hopefully I didn't **** the duck on this one lol


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Roads are sketchy right now!Slid all the way home, definitely going out in the am for an ice check.
> 
> Been hearing from about the 6-8 time frame. Would be great to get into and active pattern for the second half of January. Booked a trip to Florida from the 2 to the 8. Hopefully I didn't **** the duck on this one lol


I have heard the same. I am still in FL I was going to come home but I am thinking of staying at this point. I am hoping we get into an active pattern as well. Going to lay low for the next few days and see what happens.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> This is the storm the models have. Some ots some coastal
> 
> View attachment 169166


Well Happy Nee Years to all! I am still in FL what you guys think should I stay another week or head home Tuesday. Any newes on the weather?


----------



## Petr51488

Since everyone stopped talking about it and went off of all the weather apps- I assume the January 7th storm is off the table


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Since everyone stopped talking about it and went off of all the weather apps- I assume the January 7th storm is off the table


Its more like a sun-mon storm right now but it has multiple waves involved. Need one to evolve


----------



## crazyboy

LAB INC said:


> Well Happy Nee Years to all! I am still in FL what you guys think should I stay another week or head home Tuesday. Any newes on the weather?


Stay for the rest of the winter, it isn't going to snow.


----------



## Randall Ave

crazyboy said:


> Stay for the rest of the winter, it isn't going to snow.


I kind of agree with you. We have been in a drought. Now we are getting some precip, but it just dosen't look extremely promising. But hopfully we will get something.


----------



## LAB INC

crazyboy said:


> Stay for the rest of the winter, it isn't going to snow.


Tell you what at this point I might. As of now I am going to stay for the rest of the week. I just don't see anyting promising. I do see it getting cold but not much more then that. Maybe I am wrong. I was hoping to start getting some storms after the holidays. I guess we will have to see.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I kind of agree with you. We have been in a drought. Now we are getting some precip, but it just dosen't look extremely promising. But hopfully we will get something.


All I see for the next ten plus days is up and down temps. Cold with nothing then up and down with rain and a little snow. Then it gets warm then cold. Seems like they put snow in the long range then when it's gets close they take out out. Looks like the first half of Jan could be a wash out as well. I am stayin in FL for now.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm at a trucking terminal repairing trailers. And it's a cold rainy depressing day.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I'm at a trucking terminal repairing trailers. And it's a cold rainy depressing day.


 That sucks. Sorry man. My guys call med and told me the weather sucks in NJ today. I wish it would snow!


----------



## sota

I just want deep cold end of this month, and for it to stay that way for a while. Amish horse and buggy is going to be delivering a present, and I need the ground froze so the hooves don't sink in and get the horse stuck.


----------



## iceyman

Ya today sucked.. i went skiing up in the cats tho.. they dont have much natural either


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ho, boo hoo,
We're going to have high temps this week that wount make it above zero.

It is kind of refreshing tho...


----------



## shawn_

Lots of rain , stay in Florida .


----------



## iceyman

SnoFarmer said:


> Ho, boo hoo,
> We're going to have high temps this week that wount make it above zero.
> 
> It is kind of refreshing tho...


I would take that in a second over 42* and rain for days


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'd take rain as ,as I'm all prepay seasional.
Lol

But 
Be careful way Ya wish for.
From last night,
A cam save from a cam a few miles up the rd.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Rainy days are perfect for doing all the business paperwork I've been ignoring all year long.

NJ generally doesn't get much snow until around the 3rd week in January, so as far as I'm concerned this weather is normal (for our normal), and that little shot of winter we got last month was just a gift from the snow gods. That December storm paid off my snow liability insurance for this season, so anything I make from here is profitable, minus my expenses and other overhead.

Cleaned up the shop, got the bookwork done today, paid the feds their stupid share of taxes for 2016, lots of bills paid, and looking forwards to a productive 2017. With any luck (not holding my breath), the winter will get heavy, get about 10 plowable events and everyone will be happy and making some money..

Here's to the second half of January 2017 and lots of events heading our way...

(it's 1:30pm, so I can have my imaginary afternoon beer with lunch)


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> I would take that in a second over 42* and rain for days


I can say that my trees are lapping it up...:dancing: they were a little parched from the "water shortage" we were in.


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Lots of rain , stay in Florida .


That is what I am doing. Going to stay into next week. I hear lots of rain in NJ. Sweet nice start to the year. I took a look at the next 15 days and it does not look to promising. Maybe I am wrong. Friend of mine told me they said a mild Jan.


----------



## iceyman

SnoFarmer said:


> I'd take rain as ,as I'm all prepay seasional.
> Lol
> 
> But
> Be careful way Ya wish for.
> From last night,
> A cam save from a cam a few miles up the rd
> View attachment 169398


Been doing this for 12 winters now sno.. have had 5 blizzards over 2 feet and worked for days on end.. i wish for it and I dream of it. Remember we are in nj which means our definition of winter is alot different than yours. Your basically guaranteed cold and snow. We have had 60"+ seaons and 6" seasons.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I still love being out in the storm.

I can do without the week long stretches, where the temp never gets above zero.
With 20-30mph winds. Not that it's to hard to cope with it,Its just hard on everything.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm just watching it rain. Did some paperwork. Reset the sales tax. Dum a$$ governor. So now in Jersey, on 100.00 you save 13 cents in sales tax. That won't get you cheap beer here.


----------



## kimber750

Randall Ave said:


> I'm just watching it rain. Did some paperwork. Reset the sales tax. Dum a$$ governor. So now in Jersey, on 100.00 you save 13 cents in sales tax. That won't get you cheap beer here.


You just need to spend more so you save more, this is what the wife says. Spend a few thousand and may have saved enough for a 6 pack.


----------



## Randall Ave

kimber750 said:


> You just need to spend more so you save more, this is what the wife says. Spend a few thousand and may have saved enough for a 6 pack.


Yup, probably get me some Miller lite!


----------



## Randall Ave

I've got some snow related work to start on. But today I was the office girl, skirt and all.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

kimber750 said:


> You just need to spend more so you save more, this is what the wife says. Spend a few thousand and may have saved enough for a 6 pack.


Never heard of a wife that wanted their husband to spend more, unless it was on them


----------



## Randall Ave

Bernie Rayno is thinking south Jersey might see a little action this weekend. I guess we are going to be bridesmaids again up north.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, if he's on the mark, then I won't be doing much plowing either..

It's only Tuesday, so I'm sure there's plenty of time for deviation by Friday.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> But today I was the office girl, skirt and all.
> View attachment 169403


That Tax savings is so huge, I can get a piece of bubble gum for every $100 or so I rake in. Woo Hoo !

Now aren't you glad I let ya know how much you'd be putting back in the till ?


----------



## Randall Ave

I just kinds like watching him, he really gets into his forcasts.


----------



## iceyman

Ukmet has us in a good storm.. lets hope the brits hAve this one figured out


----------



## V_Scapes

Still some uncertainty with the Saturday storm but model trends are keeping it south, so everyone I95 and below would get snow.

Was gonna leave Florida tomorrow to get home for it but I think I wait another day.


----------



## iceyman

Thurs into fri looks like 2-3 cnj and south.. guys still have hope for second storm on Sunday but right now its south of the area


----------



## shawn_

Icey, you see 2-3?? I see coating to 2" .... 2-3 would be nice.


----------



## iceyman

I think its trending in our favor and we should have pretty good ratios. With any luck we will be at 2+.


----------



## iceyman

Meanwhile in the sierras theyre getting 10' + in the next week


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> I think its trending in our favor and we should have pretty good ratios. With any luck we will be at 2+.


Should I stay in FL or Come home. What is the story on the storm for the weekend.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> I'm just watching it rain. Did some paperwork. Reset the sales tax. Dum a$$ governor. So now in Jersey, on 100.00 you save 13 cents in sales tax. That won't get you cheap beer here.


What is it now? I am still charging 7%.


----------



## kawasaki guy

LAB INC said:


> Should I stay in FL or Come home. What is the story on the storm for the weekend.


Well, down here in Ocean City area, I don't see snow coming anytime soon. Stay.


----------



## LAB INC

kawasaki guy said:


> Well, down here in Ocean City area, I don't see snow coming anytime soon. Stay.


That's what I see. A hole lot of nothing! Just great! Nice year so far.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Well, down here in Ocean City area, I don't see snow coming anytime soon. Stay.


Not so fast. Ocean city has a chance for accumulating snow thurs nite and sat nite


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> What is it now? I am still charging 7%.


6.875 or some horsecrap


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Should I stay in FL or Come home. What is the story on the storm for the weekend.


North jersey has less of a chanve for both storms. Tmrw night should be more cnj and south and weekend storm is still up in the air


----------



## Randall Ave

kawasaki guy said:


> What is it now? I am still charging 7%.


6.875 I think. Go on line and check. What you collect you have to send in.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> 6.875 or some horsecrap


Yup, till Jan 1 2018, and it drops a percentage again.

http://www.state.nj.us/treasury/taxation/su-change.shtml


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> Not so fast. Ocean city has a chance for accumulating snow thurs nite and sat nite


I think you are right about snow on Thursday, but weather channel site says a dusting Sat night.

Says 1-3" Thursday night, might not even snow enough to go out, or maybe just enough to do my commercial and condo accounts. I just do sonwblower size driveways and walkways.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> 6.875 I think. Go on line and check. What you collect you have to send in.


Will have to update Yardbook. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's only the 4th. Ya didn't bill anything yet this year? On a 100.00 you save like 13 cents. Ooooh boy, thanks Christy.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> It's only the 4th. Ya didn't bill anything yet this year? On a 100.00 you save like 13 cents. Ooooh boy, thanks Christy.


I billed for ONE thing so far, I send out all of my bills monthly.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> I think you are right about snow on Thursday, but weather channel site says a dusting Sat night.
> 
> Says 1-3" Thursday night, might not even snow enough to go out, or maybe just enough to do my commercial and condo accounts. I just do sonwblower size driveways and walkways.


Ya wave 2 isnt looking as promising. Latest nam put is at 2-4 for cnj tmrw night. Cmon nam


----------



## Randall Ave

kawasaki guy said:


> I billed for ONE thing so far, I send out all of my bills monthly.


The customer probably will never notice it unless it was a large amount. You can always notify them and send out a updated invoice.


----------



## COAL REAPER

1" for me tonight. sat looks to stay mostly offshore.


----------



## Randall Ave

Out west is seeing all the action so far.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Out west is seeing all the action so far.


Yea the mountains are getting pummeled. And Saturday has crept closer to us but not there yet


----------



## Randall Ave

You guys will get something down south. Up north we are just gonna sit by the fire, with cheap beer.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> You guys will get something down south. Up north we are just gonna sit by the fire, with cheap beer.


U guys got the december storm so we can get this one lol.. and dont look now but the nam has brought Saturdays storm back into play. Lets see if its on to something


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

the spazzy dude on CH2 says anything from 1 to 5 here. That would be fine for me either way. 

Cold today (not by midwest standards) 25*F with the wind chill of 15*F

Feels like winter has arrived.... until the next warm up to 50*F


----------



## Kevin_NJ

1-5 from ch2 guy for tonight or Saturday?


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> You guys will get something down south. Up north we are just gonna sit by the fire, with cheap beer.


Great... Hoping for little to nothing.


----------



## Randall Ave

I was just up on Rt 80. They treated 80 and 46 . I thought we were not getting anything.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> I was just up on Rt 80. They treated 80 and 46 . I thought we were not getting anything.


What's wrong with a little spendage by the state ?

1 to 3 here. Just enough to make some money doing my commercials and a few resi's.

Me rikey...Thumbs Up


----------



## iceyman

Ya all we need is 2" and everything will have to be done. Snow wont be going anywhere with the cold we have


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> Ya all we need is 2" and everything will have to be done. Snow wont be going anywhere with the cold we have


Goes up to 37 Friday here, will see what happens.


Dogplow Dodge said:


> 1 to 3 here. Just enough to make some money doing my commercials and a few resi's.


If we get 1", I doubt anyone will need it.


----------



## exclusive

Is anybody pre salting


----------



## kawasaki guy

Nope. Will salt and snowblow in the AM if needed.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

exclusive said:


> Is anybody pre salting


Lots of places are

Gas stations, super markets, and other high traffic areas subject to lots of cwazy wabbits walking about.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Hey Kawai,

You guys hearing this down there ???

http://www.nj.com/weather/index.ssf...ches_of_snow_in_atlan.html#incart_river_index

The NJ paper says you're getting the worst of it.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Hey Kawai,
> 
> You guys hearing this down there ???
> 
> http://www.nj.com/weather/index.ssf...ches_of_snow_in_atlan.html#incart_river_index
> 
> The NJ paper says you're getting the worst of it.


Wow, there is going to be more snow than I thought. Looks like I will be out there tomorrow AND Saturday of we get 3" overnight.


----------



## Randall Ave

OK I'm making it snow. I did not put on the plow, its behind the shop, blocked in by a customers POS that doesn't run.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> OK I'm making it snow. I did not put on the plow, its behind the shop, blocked in by a customers POS that doesn't run.


Put a chain on the truck and pull it out of the way?


----------



## LAB INC

kawasaki guy said:


> Put a chain on the truck and pull it out of the way?


What is Somsert County supposed to get? I am still in FL did not come home. I also heard soemthing about the weekend Storm coming in? Is this true? My guys called me today and left me a message and told me everything was good to go. Last I looked it was about inch.


----------



## kawasaki guy

LAB INC said:


> What is Somsert County supposed to get? I am still in FL did not come home. I also heard soemthing about the weekend Storm coming in? Is this true? My guys called me today and left me a message and told me everything was good to go. Last I looked it was about inch.


Where I am TONIGHT:

Weather channel still says 1-3", and NWS says 1-2". Will see what happens I guess.

Hearing we might get around 5" Saturday.


----------



## kawasaki guy

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=40.4976&lon=-74.4885#.WG8CZ1MrLIU

This says Somerset County might get about 1-3" tonight, and a dusting Sat.


----------



## Randall Ave

It ain't supposed to be much of anything.


----------



## crazyboy

Anyone have a spare snow at the Max controller I have to I'm either working


----------



## crazyboy

Snow Ex Vmax controller that is. Im in ocean county


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> It ain't supposed to be much of anything.


Does not shock me. That is what I thought. Not going to come home. This is starting to drive me nuts.


----------



## shawn_

..... patiently waiting


----------



## iceyman

Looking good right now tonite. Saturday storm is trending in our favor every set of runs.. Saturday afternoon should be interesting


----------



## shawn_

Icey what's it like by u? Current condition by me wet ground snow stopped. Weathermen suck


----------



## iceyman

We have a solid inch on the ground.. everything white.. we got droughted for little while.. couldn't just get 2" and make it easy on us


----------



## Oakplow

I'm going out to do the seasonal residentials even though it's a bit below my trigger. they are calling for more snow tonight into Saturday and I don't want to deal with packed down snow. it's a hard call on this one. anybody else going out?


----------



## Mr. Jon

1" in Hunterdon County. Plowed & salted my 1" triggers.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mr. Jon said:


> 1" in my County. Plowed ....... my 1" triggers.


Yup.... Huge snowfall


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Yup....


----------



## kawasaki guy

Did not even stick on pavement here. barely a dusting on grass...


----------



## Randall Ave

I don't think we got a half inch. I scraped off my accountants lot, as all her customers are older than me. If you pre salted this it will burn off.


----------



## COAL REAPER

i put in a few hours this morning. a light 1.5" out by me. hoping sat pushes more NW but right now it looks like only SE of 95 if anything.


----------



## UniqueTouch

crazyboy said:


> Snow Ex Vmax controller that is. Im in ocean county


Crazy boy , I have an older Meyer v box salter controller you may be able to get to work , you can just have it if ya don't find what your looking for


----------



## UniqueTouch

UniqueTouch said:


> Crazy boy , I have an older Meyer v box salter controller you may be able to get to work , you can just have it if ya don't find what your looking for


It's a procaster I think I have the wiring too just gotta look for the wiring


----------



## iceyman

We had to plow most accounts and just salted some. My hoa where i live didnt do anythinh and it was an ice rink. Cars up on lawns and a bus slid into a curb. Theyre gona have hell to pay from 2k pissed off residents


----------



## UniqueTouch

Damn, Yea they kill us with taxes and than don't spend any of the money on salting


----------



## UniqueTouch

How many commercial plowing accounts do you have?
If you ever need help let me know


----------



## LAB INC

Glad I did not come home. My guys called told me they did a slat run and walkways. They where happy to work. Looks like the next week it's going to get warm again. This rate I will be in FL the rest of the year. I was hopping to come home to snow. How do you guys feel about the outlook?


----------



## COAL REAPER

yeah, warm and wet the 10th-20th


----------



## LAB INC

COAL REAPER said:


> yeah, warm and wet the 10th-20th





COAL REAPER said:


> yeah, warm and wet the 10th-20th


This sucks. I don't get it.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> This sucks. I don't get it.


Winter in the 2010s .. all or nothing


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> How many commercial plowing accounts do you have?
> If you ever need help let me know


We have like 16 commercials 3 hoas and a big ass warehouse. If were ever in a jam ill def reach out


----------



## Oakplow

icy are you in English town? I'm 15/20 minutes from there. if you or anyone else needs help I'm usually available as well.


----------



## shawn_

E town I had pinned for eatontown, I guess I didn't think of englishtown .


----------



## UniqueTouch

Appreciate it


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> Glad I did not come home. My guys called told me they did a slat run and walkways. They where happy to work. Looks like the next week it's going to get warm again. This rate I will be in FL the rest of the year. I was hopping to come home to snow. How do you guys feel about the outlook?


So your asking, who gets the ugly broad at the end of the bar? Not good!


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Winter in the 2010s .. all or nothing


What was 2010 like? I can't remember.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

shawn_ said:


> E town I had pinned for eatontown, I guess I didn't think of englishtown .


Or Egg harbor township....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> So your asking, who gets the ugly broad at the end of the bar? Not good!


She's not ugly after a pitcher of beer and 6 shots of JD. Don't ask how I know that one, although it was nearly 30 years ago. Maybe today, they are ugly no matter how much you drink.


----------



## iceyman

Yes englishtown


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What was 2010 like? I can't remember.


3 big ass snowstorms.. snowcover for over 70 days straight here or something like that.


----------



## iceyman

Looking like 3+ here tmrw. Hopefully it materializes


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> Yes englishtown


Four Boys ice creamThumbs Up

Blackcherry is phenomenal if its the same as it was a few years back


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> Looking like 3+ here tmrw. Hopefully it materializes


3 to 5 starting in the am. All over by 3


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Four Boys ice creamThumbs Up
> 
> Blackcherry is phenomenal if its the same as it was a few years back


Yep.. i make it all myself:weightlifter:


----------



## crazyboy

UniqueTouch said:


> Crazy boy , I have an older Meyer v box salter controller you may be able to get to work , you can just have it if ya don't find what your looking for


Sorry I'm just seeing this, I greatly greatly appreciate the offer. I was thankfully able to find a controller in NJ and got it in this afternoon, after a fiasco buying one from another dealer that ended up "sitting on their shelf for a while" and it was junk out of the box. Vibrator wouldn't turn on and the Spinner was throwing error codes. For the arm and leg the controller costs they better give me no trouble returning it. Drive an hour each direction to get the one that didn't work out of the box, and then a 3 hour round trip to get the one that is actually new. Finally back in service though! Thanks again for the offer.


----------



## UniqueTouch

crazyboy said:


> Sorry I'm just seeing this, I greatly greatly appreciate the offer. I was thankfully able to find a controller in NJ and got it in this afternoon, after a fiasco buying one from another dealer that ended up "sitting on their shelf for a while" and it was junk out of the box. Vibrator wouldn't turn on and the Spinner was throwing error codes. For the arm and leg the controller costs they better give me no trouble returning it. Drive an hour each direction to get the one that didn't work out of the box, and then a 3 hour round trip to get the one that is actually new. Finally back in service though! Thanks again for the offer.


no worries brother, glad you got it figured out. a little bit of stress removed from your life lol.


----------



## iceyman

These models are atrocious.. increase snowfall for last 2 days then cut back hours before. Lets see what happens. Would like to at least double our season total of 3"


----------



## UniqueTouch

iceyman said:


> These models are atrocious.. increase snowfall for last 2 days then cut back hours before. Lets see what happens. Would like to at least double our season total of 3"


These weather guys are the worst only Job you can always be wrong and keep it


----------



## UniqueTouch

They do that sh!t to me when I'm trying to sealcoat too lol, say it's gonna rain and is beautiful and visa Versa


----------



## Randall Ave

Just took a look at the weather channel site. Up north here, nothing. But you guys down south, shows Wildwood at 8-12.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> These weather guys are the worst only Job you can always be wrong and keep it


Honestly i havent watched a weatherman in years.. look at models and read online. Amazing its 2017 and the models cant get a handle on a storm a day out.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> Just took a look at the weather channel site. Up north here, nothing. But you guys down south, shows Wildwood at 8-12.


Here in OC, they say 8-12 too. Maybe an inch here so far, but they say it is supposed to snow until 6.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

It started snowing at about 9:15am this morning. All my customers getting done for this storm once it hits 4". Woo Hoo. It's a money making Saturday...Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## kawasaki guy

Dogplow Dodge said:


> It started snowing at about 9:15am this morning. All my customers getting done for this storm once it hits 4". Woo Hoo. It's a money making Saturday...Thumbs Uppayup


Yup, about 2-3" on the ground now, will be going out soon I guess...


----------



## UniqueTouch

anyone hear totals for Monmouth county?
Wish I had my truck set up. here it is


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Looks like I'll finally get in my first push of the season. The last two were just under trigger. Probably heading out in about an hour or so.


----------



## gutter21

Got a salt run in for the commercials in Passaic and Morris county


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

So it begins


----------



## sota

Aye. We easily have 3" here. Possibly more. (Berkeley Heights. the part south of the mountain.  )


----------



## kawasaki guy

Still going here.


----------



## Randall Ave

We got a inch or two maby. But it's cold.


----------



## Oakplow

Still coming down in Mercer county.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Was coming down here until 5 :30 or so. Most of the streets have not even been plowed except for the main roads, so waiting until the morning.


----------



## sota

was still flaking pretty good at 8pm here. same story on the roads. county ones were actually getting clear down to blacktop after all the salt/melt they've been spreading. town/local roads were poor.


----------



## to_buy

Looks like Monday morning they will be salting here for the commuters.


----------



## sota

I was kind of surprised the county wasn't more aggressive with their salting and plowing. I saw at least one accident right in front of my house due to poor road conditions, and of course someone driving to damn fast for said conditions.


----------



## iceyman

Well that was fun !


----------



## Randall Ave

A little more than our grass got covered. But it's cold. 12 out here.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Was out till after midnight. Sent a bunch of invoices out by 2:00 am

Just plugged the truck in 11*F right now, and doing some local(s) that weren't done last night.

Then it's MY HOUSE, and the MIL's house. Yippie...


Had a lot of fun. Made a lot of money. What more can an old dog wish for. 


Pictures later.:waving:


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Two rounds, 12 hours total maybe, I haven't totaled it up yet. Got in from round 2 around 4:30 this morning. Still need to do my driveway.


----------



## shawn_

We did alright icy, I would say near me I had atleast 6-8" of snow on the ground .


----------



## J.Ricci

Got in a full night last night, good storm. Nice and light powder. Wish they were all like that


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Did all my jobs last night but 3 close resi's. Had to pay my shovel mo,key wife her pay. Blueberry muffin and a DD coffee. Cost me nearly $4.00

Breaking the budget this year already


----------



## kawasaki guy

Had a customer give me an extra $20 cash and insist I treat my guy to lunch.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## LAB INC

Well heading home from FL Monday afternoon. I had a nice few weeks off and it's time to come home. Even know I was away my guys had a nice little storm. They where able to service all of my accounts. Hoping to come home and get something soon. I have a new truck and plow I would love to use. What you guys thinking for the next few weeks ahead? I am afraid to look.


----------



## crazyboy

aclawn said:


>


NOAA numbers for Toms River are 2" higher. Wtf


----------



## V_Scapes

Got home yesterday afternoon from Florida and went right to work here. Pain in the ass storm, almost everything went wrong. That's what I get for going away.

Cold as hell here In Passaic county but looking like a blow torch for the end of the week. Gonna start servicing landscape equipment. This up and down temps blow.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Got home yesterday afternoon from Florida and went right to work here. Pain in the ass storm, almost everything went wrong. That's what I get for going away.
> 
> Cold as hell here In Passaic county but looking like a blow torch for the end of the week. Gonna start servicing landscape equipment. This up and down temps blow.


I feel the same way that you do. I am not terribly excited to come home. Sick of seeing it ice cold with practically nothing too warm in rain. Just blows if you ask me. That is why I stayed away as long as I did. Hoping that it turns around in a week or so. At this point I am frustrated.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Did all my jobs last night but 3 close resi's. Had to pay my shovel mo,key wife her pay. Blueberry muffin and a DD coffee. Cost me nearly $4.00
> 
> Breaking the budget this year already
> 
> View attachment 169565


Ya cheap_____'. Ya could have took her to Roses for breakfast.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

aclawn said:


>


Can I ask what website you found this? Linky please???

Very cool


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Ya cheap_____'. Ya could have took her to Roses for breakfast.


I would have if they didn't close so early....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Ya cheap_____'. Ya could have took her to Roses for breakfast.


How's the puppy?


----------



## iceyman

Yea we probably had 7" or so.. total of 15 hour with my truck and 9 with skid. Apparently my skids box cut one of the tires in backdrag mode. The metal shoe on bottom of box was rubbing the tire until it popped.. guy didnt realize it til it was too late. O well.. anyone have 2 used tires.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Says on the chart that a town or 2 over in Seaville they got 6". But I think we got 7-8 here in OC based on my measurements.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

This storm had significant deviation regarding depths and distance to other locations. My home had 3-4 " of snow on the lawn and hard surfaces. Couple miles away, I cleared a commercial lot and it was closer to 7-8" of snow. Not significantly higher in elevation either.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Snow pics from NJ


----------



## crazyboy

"
...OCEAN COUNTY...
LANOKA HARBOR 9.0 1100 PM 1/07 SOCIAL MEDIA
2 NNE STAFFORD TWP 8.6 600 AM 1/08 COCORAHS
BARNEGAT 8.5 601 PM 1/07 TRAINED SPOTTER
6 E LACEY TWP 8.3 530 AM 1/08 COCORAHS
3 SSE BERKELEY TWP 8.2 700 AM 1/08 COCORAHS
5 N LITTLE EGG HARBO 8.0 500 AM 1/08 COCORAHS
TOMS RIVER 7.3 630 PM 1/07 TRAINED SPOTTER
BRICK TWP 7.3 850 PM 1/07 TRAINED SPOTTER
JACKSON TWP 7.0 930 PM 1/07 SOCIAL MEDIA
1 SW POINT PLEASANT 6.5 700 AM 1/08 COCORAHS
2 N BRICK TWP 6.2 700 AM 1/08 COCORAHS
2 NNE BRICK TWP 6.1 800 AM 1/08 COCORAHS
NW PINE BEACH 5.5 800 AM 1/08 COCORAHS
2 S JACKSON TWP 5.0 900 AM 1/08 COCORAHS
3 SSE TOMS RIVER TWP 5.0 700 AM 1/08 COCORAHS"


----------



## aclawn

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Can I ask what website you found this? Linky please???
> 
> Very cool


https://twitter.com/NWSEastern


----------



## V_Scapes

The epawa video today was talking about a band of some coming in tomorrow morning dropping a quick coating to an inch, then freezing rain later in the day.


----------



## sota

why is there never any love for nothern NJ?
I mean, what am I supposed to use for my area?


----------



## crazyboy

sota said:


> why is there never any love for nothern NJ?
> I mean, what am I supposed to use for my area?


Weather Works, they're a site supporter and offer a discount


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Cleaned up a commercial lot I do where they park their delivery trucks, this am.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Do you bill for that?


----------



## aclawn

sota said:


> why is there never any love for nothern NJ?
> I mean, what am I supposed to use for my area?


 snow total you looking for there some on here.
http://forecast.weather.gov/product...KX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## kawasaki guy

The snow melts again today or tomorrow, right?


----------



## Randall Ave

It's like 8 outside here now, but it's going to rain. Gonna be some icy roads.


----------



## COAL REAPER

flirting with 60* on thurs!


----------



## kawasaki guy

From the 20s to the 60s in January.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

kawasaki guy said:


> From the 20s to the 60s in January.
> 
> View attachment 169636


Oooh YEAH......

NOT !:realmad:


----------



## sota

I'll take it.
this cold is preventing me from doing the rest of my pad prep work.


----------



## iceyman

Warm then chance of snow saturday


----------



## to_buy

If the weather was predictable it would be father nature , not mother nature. How many women are predictable


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

to_buy said:


> If the weather was predictable it would be father nature , not mother nature. How many women are predictable


After about 28 years or so being with them, they get rather predictable. You just don't care to listen anymore.


----------



## Randall Ave

to_buy said:


> If the weather was predictable it would be father nature , not mother nature. How many women are predictable


Been married to her for 26 years. I'm just as clueless now as the day I met her. Dog, just be quiet. I no what your thinking.


----------



## LAB INC

Well home from FLORIDA! Wonder that the future will hold for the weather. I see some cold I see some nice mild rainy days ahead. See many days in the high 40s with rain. Maybe Feb will be better.


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> Well home from FLORIDA! Wonder that the future will hold for the weather. I see some cold I see some nice mild rainy days ahead. See many days in the high 40s with rain. Maybe Feb will be better.


So you were down to Florida with some hottie, and ya came back to Jersey, what dedication!


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> So you were down to Florida with some hottie, and ya came back to Jersey, what dedication!


To tell you the truth I am sorry I did come home. I stayed longer then I planned on. I had to get home to take care of a few things. I am getting myself discussed it with the weather forecasts. I know there is been a few small events but not anyting good in my mind. I hate the 40s with rain.


----------



## djt1029

Spent the last 2 days freezing my a*s off working in an unheated basement on a cultured stone job so I'm looking forward to a brief thaw, have to finish that up and get my christmas light take downs done. Another chance of a little snow Saturday, hopefully that holds true


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

LAB INC said:


> To tell you the truth I am sorry I did come home. I stayed longer then I planned on. I had to get home to take care of a few things. I am getting myself discussed it with the weather forecasts. I know there is been a few small events but not anyting good in my mind. I hate the 40s with rain.


Welcome Home !

Now you can enjoy this crapo weather as much as we do !

lol :laugh:


----------



## sota

I guess i'm the only one who wants this right now?
wet gravel doesn't dust up when you're plate compacting it. 
plus I need to wash the jeep. the amount of salt they applied this time for these two dippy little snow storms... jesus.


----------



## crazyboy

sota said:


> I guess i'm the only one who wants this right now?
> wet gravel doesn't dust up when you're plate compacting it.
> plus I need to wash the jeep. the amount of salt they applied this time for these two dippy little snow storms... jesus.


The salt use in this state is insane! No wonder everything on vehicles rots through so fast. Such a joke


----------



## V_Scapes

Just saw possible 1-3 on Saturday, the storm is trending alittle colder. 
Got called this morning to salt a lot that was alittle slick so I went and checked all my others.
Kinda nice to have a couple warm days to get some outside things done.


----------



## LAB INC

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Welcome Home !
> 
> Now you can enjoy this crapo weather as much as we do !
> 
> lol :laugh:


Thank you so glad to be back home in this crap weather. Hate the up dan down temps. All bs if you ask me. Seems to be that way for the next 15 days.


----------



## iceyman

Cold will be back by end of the month.. alot of 40s til then


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Cold will be back by end of the month.. alot of 40s til then


I hope! You made me feel a little better!


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Spent the last 2 days freezing my a*s off working in an unheated basement on a cultured stone job so I'm looking forward to a brief thaw, have to finish that up and get my christmas light take downs done. Another chance of a little snow Saturday, hopefully that holds true


Unheated basements are the worst in the winter, worse than working outside

Would expect at least a salt run on Saturday, the boys are washing the trucks today, if everything melts off in the next day or two we'll be doing some cleanups on Friday


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

50*f today.
Desalted the plow and truck.
Then pressure washer was used to remove the salt remover.

Even power washed the patio. My dogs will be so appreciative as when they lie on their backs scratching, they won't get all sanded up.


----------



## iceyman

Ya about to go do the thing.. my truck is a freaking mess


----------



## sota

what are you all using to de-salt? I just usually use a garden hose, sprinkler (for extended rinsing) and the pressure washer. if it's cold enough I'll pull water from the hot water tank.
is there some special spray or home-brew recipe I should look into?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Sulfamic acid wash.
Home depot in the tile grout aisle. Grout haze remover. Use 4 oz per gallon. It neutralizes the salt and leaves no real residue to speak of. Its the same chemical ingredient in Salt Away.

If you want to use it on your body paint, you should test it first, as it can be caustic. Never damaged anything for me, but I never go over that ratio mix


----------



## COAL REAPER

Dogplow Dodge said:


> View attachment 169683
> View attachment 169684
> Sulfamic acid wash.
> Home depot in the tile grout aisle. Grout haze remover. Use 4 oz per gallon. It neutralizes the salt and leaves no real residue to speak of. Its the same chemical ingredient in Salt Away.
> 
> If you want to use it on your body paint, you should test it first, as it can be caustic. Never damaged anything for me, but I never go over that ratio mix


Thats remarkable dogplow


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

COAL REAPER said:


> Thats remarkable dogplow


Completely dissolves the salt on the truck. Leaves the original finish.

Buy a gallon pump sprayer and mix 4 oz to 1 gallon. Shake it up good to dissolve the mix. Use gloves (slightly acidic) and eye protection. Should smell very light egg smell. Spray it on, let it sit a little while, and then wash it off. I use my power washer and it takes off all the residue. Wash as normal.

Use it in test areas first to make sure there is no negative effects on your rig's plastic parts.

I use it everywhere, and again, no issues here.


----------



## sota

thanks!
was planning on a home depot run tomorrow anyways. need fuel pellets... I mean kitty litter. 

ETA: you mean this stuff?



4oz weight of crystals?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

sota said:


> thanks!
> was planning on a home depot run tomorrow anyways. need fuel pellets... I mean kitty litter.
> 
> ETA: you mean this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 4oz weight of crystals?


Yup


----------



## SnoFarmer

Dogplow Dodge said:


> View attachment 169683
> View attachment 169684
> Sulfamic acid wash.
> Home depot in the tile grout aisle. Grout haze remover. Use 4 oz per gallon. It neutralizes the salt and leaves no real residue to speak of. Its the same chemical ingredient in Salt Away.
> 
> If you want to use it on your body paint, you should test it first, as it can be caustic. Never damaged anything for me, but I never go over that ratio mix


SULFAMIC ACID reacts exothermically with bases. Aqueous solutions are acidic and corrosive.

Where is that link to your write up?

I don't use the stuff myself but if it works for you Thumbs Up


----------



## LAB INC

Well shorts and a tee shirt today! Opening my pool Friday if anyone wants to come over and have a drink.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

3:30 am on Friday January 13th, and it's 59 * f
Wtf ????
Did I wake up in Florida?


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> Well shorts and a tee shirt today! Opening my pool Friday if anyone wants to come over and have a drink.


Got my speedo and I'm on my way!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

"The unseasonable warmth (i.e. above normal temperatures) will continue for the time being. I'll even go so far to pass along that models suggest New Jersey's next chance for any kind of significant winter weather is at least two weeks away!"

Source:
http://nj1015.com/nj-weekend-weather-temporary-temperature-tumble-and-chance-of-snow/


----------



## Randall Ave

Doesn't look like a big money season so far.


----------



## V_Scapes

k1768 said:


> "The unseasonable warmth (i.e. above normal temperatures) will continue for the time being. I'll even go so far to pass along that models suggest New Jersey's next chance for any kind of significant winter weather is at least two weeks away!"
> 
> Source:
> http://nj1015.com/nj-weekend-weather-temporary-temperature-tumble-and-chance-of-snow/


Saw the same thing myself. Hoping for at least a salt run Saturday night but not looking likely.
Started working on some landscape equipment yesterday.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I'm thankful for the short break of warmth.

I was able to fit in a job I had scheduled for March due to inclement weather. Last moment, I called the Owner and she said .... "Yee Ha ! Lets getter done". I told her she was supposed to say "Lets getter finished", but she didn't think that was funny.

Magnificent day today and yesterday. 50*F and I got a lot done.Thumbs Up


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Got my speedo and I'm on my way!


Come over its open!


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Doesn't look like a big money season so far.


You can say that again!


----------



## iceyman

Feb will be cold and snowy.. remember here in cnj we are still ahead of last year snow wise. Give me 4 solid events in feb and im happy


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> Come over its open!


Me and dog will be there tomorrow with some, well professional entertainment. Billy Bobs all yours!


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Feb will be cold and snowy.. remember here in cnj we are still ahead of last year snow wise. Give me 4 solid events in feb and im happy


I hope your right! I would be happy with a few good events as well. I hope it turns around.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Me and dog will be there tomorrow with some, well professional entertainment. Billy Bobs all yours!


Come on over. The pool with open. Free drinks and food for all. We can all sit around and drink and look at are snow equipment just sitting.


----------



## UniqueTouch

LAB INC said:


> Come on over. The pool with open. Free drinks and food for all. We can all sit around and drink and look at are snow equipment just sitting.


Lol sounds sweet


----------



## sota

Snowing now.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Its flurrying now. -32*f Good time to work outside


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doesn't look a Deg below 35°f


----------



## Randall Ave

What ya doing to the brick now?


----------



## iceyman

Car topper snow FTW


----------



## iceyman

Everything still pointing to a great 2nd half of winter.. lets hope


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> What ya doing to the brick now?


I plowed a driveway that I shouldn't have.

Inspecting the brake glides (re greasing), lubricating the kingpins, tie rod ends and inspecting the front suspension in general. Removed both manual hubs and inspected the bearing grease in there, as I went through a nasty section of mud driveway to this old geezer's house I plow. He won't repair the ruts and there are two troughs of 6" + deep muddy, silt filled water below the snow. I'm done there.

Just wanted to make sure there was no infiltration.

We're in for a warm spell, fellas. Next foreseeable event isn't till February.. Time to work on other projects.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> I plowed a driveway that I shouldn't have.
> 
> Inspecting the brake glides (re greasing), lubricating the kingpins, tie rod ends and inspecting the front suspension in general. Removed both manual hubs and inspected the bearing grease in there, as I went through a nasty section of mud driveway to this old geezer's house I plow. He won't repair the ruts and there are two troughs of 6" + deep muddy, silt filled water below the snow. I'm done there.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure there was no infiltration.
> 
> We're in for a warm spell, fellas. Next foreseeable event isn't till February.. Time to work on other projects.


Yup. 40s and 50s for the next week. Is it time to put them away yet?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Yup. 40s and 50s for the next week. Is it time to put them away yet?


Mine has been off the truck since the last storm. Probably should put it away, but it's "locked" so no one is going to steal my 20+ year old plow with a lock on it, cause I live in a neighborhood where they steal cash, credit cards, cigarettes and booze out of people's homes. Fast cash for fast drug addictions.


----------



## Randall Ave

You need a bigger DOG!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> You need a bigger DOG!


Yeah, like the one you have. Saw one being walked the other day in Belmar. Beautiful all black shepherd. My god, brought tears to my eyes. It was in the 60's that day, and the girl walking it was sweet too. Could have taken them both home, but I don't think the wife would have approved of the second ***** walking in the door

lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Someone caught me on film the other day....

lol






That's what I do to cars parked in lots that shouldn't be there.....

lol


----------



## SnoFarmer

So you advocate destroying, denting,other people's property and or causing a hart attack....?


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Everything still pointing to a great 2nd half of winter.. lets hope


I hope so! Where you seeing this? Feb better turn around.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

LAB INC said:


> I hope so! Where you seeing this? Feb better turn around.


We rarely see any snow until the 3rd week in January. I'm happy with what we got so far, as it's been a couple of storms that normally, I wouldn't have been part of.

My snow insurance was paid off in the first storm. All free gravy from there on out. Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

Got a quick coating here last night, a couple of my lots had patchy accumulation, didn't even bother salting since the sun is out and going to 40 today.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Got a quick coating here last night, a couple of my lots had patchy accumulation, didn't even bother salting since the sun is out and going to 40 today.


Same with us in 07931. We did not go out as well. Looks like the next two weeks are out. Really hope that Feb turns around before we get into spring. I personally have not plowed once this year being I was away. I guess we will see.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Down the shore today it was in the low 50s with bright, beautiful sunny skies. What a sweet day for being mid April....:hammerhead:

Meanwhile up in Randall land, it was cold, wintry, snow on the ground, yuko type of day. Gotta love this wacky weather we get here.

Perfect working weather for those of us who actually work


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Down the shore today it was in the low 50s with bright, beautiful sunny skies. What a sweet day for being mid April....:hammerhead:
> 
> Meanwhile up in Randall land, it was cold, wintry, snow on the ground, yuko type of day. Gotta love this wacky weather we get here.
> 
> Perfect working weather for those of us who actually work


This afternoon it warmed up. Haven't been home yet, but I bet the snows about gone. Freezing rain in the early am news 12 said. Mainly for up here. Only caught the end of it.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> This afternoon it warmed up. Haven't been home yet, but I bet the snows about gone. Freezing rain in the early am news 12 said. Mainly for up here. Only caught the end of it.


The weather was nice today! We will spend the next week working on equipment and a few odd jobs. After that I guess it's just a waiting came. Hope Feb turns around.


----------



## Randall Ave

Gonna rain the next day and a half. Just hate winter rain.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Gonna rain the next day and a half. Just hate winter rain.


Same with me. Can't stand it in the winter! Sucks.


----------



## crazyboy

Enough of this spring weather, bring on the snow!!! We picked up a few new things this season and would like to at least break even on them.


----------



## V_Scapes

A snowey February would be great but at the same time I hope it doesn't last through March. This snow business is really stupid if you think about it. You can never rely on the snow if you in the landscape business to carry you through a winter. Don't get me wrong I love to plow snow but I enjoy my winter downtime and relaxation alittle bit more


----------



## LAB INC

crazyboy said:


> Enough of this spring weather, bring on the snow!!! We picked up a few new things this season and would like to at least break even on them.


 I agree with you in that!


----------



## crazyboy

V_Scapes said:


> A snowey February would be great but at the same time I hope it doesn't last through March. This snow business is really stupid if you think about it. You can never rely on the snow if you in the landscape business to carry you through a winter. Don't get me wrong I love to plow snow but I enjoy my winter downtime and relaxation alittle bit more


True, just extra money here and still not sure it's worth the gamble/stress.


----------



## COAL REAPER

it wont snow any more. i finally got the plow finished and hooked up to my truck yesterday. there was a bout 1" left on my driveway for me to test it out at least. i am seeing nighttime lows in the 30s for the rest of this month...


----------



## Randall Ave

crazyboy said:


> True, just extra money here and still not sure it's worth the gamble/stress.


I'm not sure about the gamble/stress. It's the point that the insurance is so high here now. And at the end of the season do you make enough to cover all your overhead. And show a profit.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I'm not sure about the gamble/stress. It's the point that the insurance is so high here now. And at the end of the season do you make enough to cover all your overhead. And show a profit.


Exactly. Even on a snow filled winter the snow income mostly just helps to pay the bills and provide alittle play and spending money.


----------



## iceyman

We are one slip and fall away from our insurance trippling . This state does suck for insurance


----------



## crazyboy

Randall Ave said:


> I'm not sure about the gamble/stress. It's the point that the insurance is so high here now. And at the end of the season do you make enough to cover all your overhead. And show a profit.


Yes gamble of it snowing and you turning a profit over the costs including insurance. Let's face it we're definitely not in an area that is "guaranteed" snow.


----------



## iceyman

crazyboy said:


> Yes gamble of it snowing and you turning a profit over the costs including insurance. Let's face it we're definitely not in an area that is "guaranteed" snow.


Thats why a couple seasonal accounts is a must


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Thats why a couple seasonal accounts is a must


Absolutely, but I have alot of small commercial and most are private churches and schools so no way they would want to take that risk.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Absolutely, but I have alot of small commercial and most are private churches and schools so no way they would want to take that risk.


Ya i hear that.we have a 1 warehouse,1 storage center and 1 hoa on seasonal. Lite winter its a win... heavy its a break even.. Over time it pays the all the bills and lets you start from even instead of down


----------



## crazyboy

iceyman said:


> Thats why a couple seasonal accounts is a must


I try every year with multiple accounts and never one that will take it


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Heading for a top 10 day tomorrow fellas. Sunny, mid 50s and beautiful. Break out the sun tan lotion and get outside and play in the sandbox. 

When you get home, mom will be mad cause you're all sticky and covered in sand, 

Eh , what the heck. Enjoy!


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Heading for a top 10 day tomorrow fellas. Sunny, mid 50s and beautiful. Break out the sun tan lotion and get outside and play in the sandbox.
> 
> When you get home, mom will be mad cause you're all sticky and covered in sand,
> 
> Eh , what the heck. Enjoy!


If I no you, you'll be on the boardwalk chasing the blue haired girls for there social security checks


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> If I no you, you'll be on the boardwalk chasing the blue haired girls for there social security checks


Sounds enticing!

payup


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Sounds enticing!
> 
> payup


I hate to say it, but it would be more action than I've seen lately. Anywho, for the next few weeks doesn't look like a snowball's chance in heck for us.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> I hate to say it, but it would be more action than I've seen lately. Anywho, for the next few weeks doesn't look like a snowball's chance in heck for us.


Just sold 2 door systems, so I'm loving the warm weather. Most I've ever sold in January...... period.

Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up:waving:Thumbs Up:blob2:


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Just sold 2 door systems, so I'm loving the warm weather. Most I've ever sold in January...... period.
> 
> Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up:waving:Thumbs Up:blob2:


What kind of doors you sell?


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Just sold 2 door systems, so I'm loving the warm weather. Most I've ever sold in January...... period.
> 
> Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up:waving:Thumbs Up:blob2:


Watch, you'll get all set up, weather will change and we'll get a blizzard.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> What kind of doors you sell?


The kind that you go in and out of

Lol

Entry doors residential homes.

I enjoy it, and I make a living


----------



## iceyman

:hammerhead:


Dogplow Dodge said:


> The kind that you go in and out of


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Watch, you'll get all set up, weather will change and we'll get a blizzard.


Bite your pointed tongue....


----------



## V_Scapes

Could see alittle wintry precip behind the rain storm on Monday.


----------



## sota

I got some sort of good news yesterday; shed is available for delivery as early as thursday 1/26. Mind you this is a custom ordered shed that's, well, big.  Problem is the landscaping behind the shed isn't done. The chip piles didn't degrade one bit over the summer, due to the lack of rain, so we're scrambling to do dirt and soil layers in January (!!!)
I have 200 leyland cyprus trees scheduled for delivery in April as well.
The trees we can plant easily enough after the shed is in place. The dirt and soil, would be very labor intensive after that.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> I got some sort of good news yesterday; shed is available for delivery as early as thursday 1/26. Mind you this is a custom ordered shed that's, well, big.  Problem is the landscaping behind the shed isn't done. The chip piles didn't degrade one bit over the summer, due to the lack of rain, so we're scrambling to do dirt and soil layers in January (!!!)
> I have 200 leyland cyprus trees scheduled for delivery in April as well.
> The trees we can plant easily enough after the shed is in place. The dirt and soil, would be very labor intensive after that.


Its gona hit 50 today.. get on it


----------



## Randall Ave

Just tarred the roof. Suns out, birds are chirping. Anyone wanna buy some plows?


----------



## J.Ricci

Might be busy next week with some storm related work, not seeing much of anything on the extended forecast as far as snow goes though unfortunately. Can't depend on snow (especially here on the coast) planned accordingly this year and bought an investment property we're renovating throughout the winter. Keeping the some of the guys happy with some hours and its winter income plus its nice to have something to keep busy with


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Just tarred the roof. Suns out, birds are chirping. Anyone wanna buy some plows?


You selling out?


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> You selling out?


I figured I'd come down your way and work for the BIG DOG! Well I just spent 3 hours washing the service truck. So that means rain or snow.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> I figured I'd come down your way and work for the BIG DOG! Well I just spent 3 hours washing the service truck. So that means rain or snow.


Well thank you. Keep that beauty clean....so the puppy can cruise around in it while you're not watching him.

Rain in the near forecast, and as long as it stops by mid day Tuesday, I'm golden for my next project. Can only hope.


----------



## Randall Ave

Those Southern New England guys think February is going to be cold and snowy. They seem to be on point more often than the weather channel.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Those Southern New England guys think February is going to be cold and snowy. They seem to be on point more often than the weather channel.


Yea thats what most think will happen.. lets hope


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> Its gona hit 50 today.. get on it


been trying, but the clean out of the old shed kicked up a metric ton of dust, and guess what i'm allergic to. been coughing up green and yellow chunks now for 2 days. soldiering on the best I can though.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> Those Southern New England guys think February is going to be cold and snowy. They seem to be on point more often than the weather channel.


not news I really want to hear. father-in-law is in a bad way in the hospital, wife is gone now 3 days to be with him, so i'm single dad for an indeterminate amount of time. plus I still need to get dirt and chips in and finish up the spots on the berms that were blocked before. and as I said prior, i'm sick. FML


----------



## V_Scapes

Monday should be interesting, 1-2" of rain and wind gusts up to 50mph. Keep those chain saw chains sharp boys.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Monday should be interesting, 1-2" of rain and wind gusts up to 50mph. Keep those chain saw chains sharp boys.


Whats your recommendation for chainsaws.. just finalizing purchase of a 10 acre wooden lot. Gona need to cut alot of trees down.


----------



## sota

ooo... free firewood, or tree chips. I need more anyways.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Whats your recommendation for chainsaws.. just finalizing purchase of a 10 acre wooden lot. Gona need to cut alot of trees down.


I just picked up a Husqvarna 562 with auto tune and twenty inch bar. Amazing power from that saw, I ran it through a few logs this past week and it went through them like butter. It's considered a pro saw so it's not cheap but lacks no power. I've had a Husqvarna 350 for ten years and never had an issue with it. Lots of guys will tell you to buy Stihl, but Husqvarna and stihl are just as good as the other.


----------



## Randall Ave

I've got a Stihl farm boss, I think that's what it is. Must be 15 years old. Starts every time. But my last Stihl weed whacker was a POS. And what a dreary day, got to go do a wheel seal on a trailer. Worse thing, wife stopped at shop, grabbed a blank check, and headed to Sam's club.


----------



## LAB INC

Well what does the future hold for us with this weather? Last two weeks we did a bunch of odd jobs along with working on all are equipment. Now that it's all done we have nothing going on to Spring. I see the temps are getting cold end of the week so I am wondering what you guys are thinking. I hope Feb is going to turn around.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Well what does the future hold for us with this weather? Last two weeks we did a bunch of odd jobs along with working on all are equipment. Now that it's all done we have nothing going on to Spring. I see the temps are getting cold end of the week so I am wondering what you guys are thinking. I hope Feb is going to turn around.


Feb will get cold and snow but for how long and how much nobody knows


----------



## Randall Ave

Something will have to drastically change. The cold air seems to be avoiding us. This storm may turn to some frozen precip, but the ground is already somewhat warm.


----------



## iceyman

Thanks fellas ill check out the husqvas..


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Something will have to drastically change. The cold air seems to be avoiding us. This storm may turn to some frozen precip, but the ground is already somewhat warm.


It can change at the drop of a hat. Warm ground is no match for a storm with decent snow rates. Just need the cold to come eventually


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> It can change at the drop of a hat. Warm ground is no match for a storm with decent snow rates. Just need the cold to come eventually


I hope so soon. I am just sick of the weather like this. I hate when it rains in the winter. I hop this turns around soon.


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> I hope so soon. I am just sick of the weather like this. I hate when it rains in the winter. I hop this turns around soon.


Don't no what your location is. The news said before north west might get some snow out of this. Hey ya never know.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Don't no what your location is. The news said before north west might get some snow out of this. Hey ya never know.


I did hear that as well I think some icy spots. I am really hoping next Month turns around. I see cold coming but who knows. lets not hope its cold and dry.


----------



## kawasaki guy

noreaster or something tomorrow I heard. Maybe some big trees or branches will fall.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> I've got a Stihl farm boss, I think that's what it is. Must be 15 years old. Starts every time. But my last Stihl weed whacker was a POS. And what a dreary day, got to go do a wheel seal on a trailer. Worse thing, wife stopped at shop, grabbed a blank check, and headed to Sam's club.


I have a Farm Boss too. I also have a Shindaiwa multi tool with the pole saw, a MS210C, and my guy has his own Echo climbing saw. The oiler on my Farm Boss is not working though. Need to take it apart and see what is up.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> Just tarred the roof. Suns out, birds are chirping. Anyone wanna buy some plows?


I graded and seeded part of my back yard yesterday. Going to do the next part when I get topsoil and, rent a mini skid steer, and have time.


----------



## Randall Ave

I hope you have a lot of hay on it or its gonna wash away tomorrow.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> I hope you have a lot of hay on it or its gonna wash away tomorrow.


Raked it in, and even spread pete moss. It is Small 20x10 triangle on the side of a path.. Need to haul in topsoil to grade out the rest before I seed it.


----------



## V_Scapes

Epawa saying possibly 1" for my area tomorrow. I'd rather it just be all rain to be honest I'm tired of all these little **** storms. Too much guess work I'd rather have 3" and know that everything is getting pushed.


----------



## J.Ricci

We'll see what tomorrow brings, filled up all the trucks and cans, expecting some work out of this system over the next few days



iceyman said:


> Thanks fellas ill check out the husqvas..


I'm a Stihl guy, have 2 farm bosses, a MS311, MS362, and 2 192's (climbing saws) Stihl and Husqvarna both make the best chainsaw, it's mostly about personal preference and which dealers better. Worth looking into both



LAB INC said:


> I hope so soon. I am just sick of the weather like this. I hate when it rains in the winter. I hop this turns around soon.


Ah there it is, wouldn't be winter in Jersey without LAB complaining haha


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> We'll see what tomorrow brings, filled up all the trucks and cans, expecting some work out of this system over the next few days
> 
> I'm a Stihl guy, have 2 farm bosses, a MS311, MS362, and 2 192's (climbing saws) Stihl and Husqvarna both make the best chainsaw, it's mostly about personal preference and which dealers better. Worth looking into both
> 
> Ah there it is, wouldn't be winter in Jersey without LAB complaining haha


You have that right! I have been pretty good for the last two years. Nkt much of me complaining. This year for some reason I am mad. I guess because I bought some new stuff and wanted to use it this year. I am trying to stay positive and hope it turns around.


----------



## iceyman

I bought a skid before this winter because of the great outlook early on..(we see how that has turned out) thanks god im buying this property as i have alot of work to do with the machine. 


LAB INC said:


> You have that right! I have been pretty good for the last two years. Nkt much of me complaining. This year for some reason I am mad. I guess because I bought some new stuff and wanted to use it this year. I am trying to stay positive and hope it turns around.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> I bought a skid before this winter because of the great outlook early on..(we see how that has turned out) thanks god im buying this property as i have alot of work to do with the machine.


Same with me. I bought myself a new personal truck. I spent a fortune on the lights a new MVP3 plow for it. Has not seen snow yet. In fact the plow has not even been on the trucks since the day I bought it home. Bought a new Mason dump as well along with a few other things. I also thought the same about the outlook. Glad you are going to at least use your machine. I was close to pulling the trigger on a new skid steer but held off. I am very glad that I did.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Same with me. I bought myself a new personal truck. I spent a fortune on the lights a new MVP3 plow for it. Has not seen snow yet. In fact the plow has not even been on the trucks since the day I bought it home. Bought a new Mason dump as well along with a few other things. I also thought the same about the outlook. Glad you are going to at least use your machine. I was close to pulling the trigger on a new skid steer but held off. I am very glad that I did.


You didnt get action in the last storm?


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> You didnt get action in the last storm?[/QUOTE
> 
> Mostly was just salting and sidewalks. So not to much.


----------



## to_buy

Snow? what is this thing they call snow?????


----------



## COAL REAPER

iceyman said:


> Thanks fellas ill check out the husqvas..


i also have a husqvarna 562AT. love that saw. im sure you guys with the landscaping bits all know to use fresh fuel. i had an issue with gas mix only a couple months old where the ethanol binded with the oil and pulled it out of the fuel. the computer in the 562 will compensate as best it can for different mix ratios, but will not shut down if mix is too lean. i cooked my piston and cylinder this way. now if i have any mix that makes it to the 2-week mark it goes in a 4 stroke machine and i start a new mix tank fresh. not worth the small price in fuel to keep it around for a little machine that may see seldom use. i now use 40:1 too. been running great since rebuild.
i have a ported stihl MS-362 also. that saw spews chips when i have it buried in a log. the 562 is a little faster revving up when doing smaller branches or a mix of different cuts. they are both fun to run. i had been trying to sell the 362, but i cant get out of it near what i put in so i will hold on to it a bit longer. if you go with the auto-tune, make sure you purchase from a competent local dealer that is comfortable using the software to diagnose it.


----------



## Randall Ave

Channel two showed 1-3 for us. But we will see, I was outside in a T shirt. So it's going to have to pull some cold air down.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Channel two showed 1-3 for us. But we will see, I was outside in a T shirt. So it's going to have to pull some cold air down.


Ya that might be tough to get but ya never know.


----------



## iceyman

COAL REAPER said:


> i also have a husqvarna 562AT. love that saw. im sure you guys with the landscaping bits all know to use fresh fuel. i had an issue with gas mix only a couple months old where the ethanol binded with the oil and pulled it out of the fuel. the computer in the 562 will compensate as best it can for different mix ratios, but will not shut down if mix is too lean. i cooked my piston and cylinder this way. now if i have any mix that makes it to the 2-week mark it goes in a 4 stroke machine and i start a new mix tank fresh. not worth the small price in fuel to keep it around for a little machine that may see seldom use. i now use 40:1 too. been running great since rebuild.
> i have a ported stihl MS-362 also. that saw spews chips when i have it buried in a log. the 562 is a little faster revving up when doing smaller branches or a mix of different cuts. they are both fun to run. i had been trying to sell the 362, but i cant get out of it near what i put in so i will hold on to it a bit longer. if you go with the auto-tune, make sure you purchase from a competent local dealer that is comfortable using the software to diagnose it.


Thanks for the tips. I do have a good dealer a mile from my house. Bought my last plow from them as well


----------



## sota

anyone want to bring me those tree chips from these trees that will come down? I need some more 

ETA: also, I know a lot of you guys are landscapers too. Anyone have a source for some reasonably clean fill for cheap? I need at least 20 yards to start with.


----------



## J.Ricci

Already got a couple calls for tree jobs and a few fire calls, getting nasty out there. Stay safe



LAB INC said:


> You have that right! I have been pretty good for the last two years. Nkt much of me complaining. This year for some reason I am mad. I guess because I bought some new stuff and wanted to use it this year. I am trying to stay positive and hope it turns around.


New equipment = no snow, broken equipment = blizzard...someone just needs to do us all a favor and break some of their stuff. Take one for the team



sota said:


> anyone want to bring me those tree chips from these trees that will come down? I need some more
> 
> ETA: also, I know a lot of you guys are landscapers too. Anyone have a source for some reasonably clean fill for cheap? I need at least 20 yards to start with.


Where're you located?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Wife just texted me that along the NJ Shore a roof just was ripped off a condominium complex.

This might get interesting around here. I guess I need to make sure I have my chainsaw all working and ready.... or go buy a new one..


----------



## djt1029

Still hasn't started raining here in Bergen County, winds are really picking up though. Chainsaws are ready, we'll see what tonight and tomorrow bring



LAB INC said:


> You have that right! I have been pretty good for the last two years. Nkt much of me complaining. This year for some reason I am mad. I guess because I bought some new stuff and wanted to use it this year. I am trying to stay positive and hope it turns around.


I knew the last few winters seemed a little off


----------



## sota

J.Ricci said:


> Already got a couple calls for tree jobs and a few fire calls, getting nasty out there. Stay safe
> 
> New equipment = no snow, broken equipment = blizzard...someone just needs to do us all a favor and break some of their stuff. Take one for the team
> 
> Where're you located?


I edited my profile with my zip code, but i'm in Berkeley Heights, 07922
Literally at exit 43 off Rt. 78.


----------



## V_Scapes

Still no rain or wind here yet in Passaic county. Were still in a winter weather advisory but I'm very skeptical about that. Just have to wait and see


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Wife just texted me that along the NJ Shore a roof just was ripped off a condominium complex.
> 
> This might get interesting around here. I guess I need to make sure I have my chainsaw all working and ready.... or go buy a new one..


Well, she wasn't kidding, I guess. Good thing the chainsaw works...

lol look here : http://patch.com/new-jersey/longbra...of-blows-condo-complex-beaches-battered-video


----------



## Randall Ave

There has only been a little drizzle going on, breezy, but not bad wind. And I was working with the door open till about a half hour ago. Wife brought me coffee and donuts, she must want something.


----------



## Mike_C

Not much going on here yet, chipper and chainsaws are all dressed up with no place to go


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> You have that right! I have been pretty good for the last two years. Nkt much of me complaining. This year for some reason I am mad. I guess because I bought some new stuff and wanted to use it this year. I am trying to stay positive and hope it turns around.


Now it officially feels like winter in the Garden state


----------



## crazyboy

Rainy and Windy here at the shore, but I sure wish it was snowwwwww


----------



## Randall Ave

Just did a coffee run, temp on the store says 33. It's raining, to bad this ain't snow.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Just did a coffee run, temp on the store says 33. It's raining, to bad this ain't snow.


if this was snow..... 3" + of rain would put you in blizzard over 3' of snow. Do you really want that ?

Ugh... the money would be great. The work would suck...


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> if this was snow..... 3" + of rain would put you in blizzard over 3' of snow. Do you really want that ?
> 
> Ugh... the money would be great. The work would suck...


lowblue:


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> Already got a couple calls for tree jobs and a few fire calls, getting nasty out there. Stay safe
> 
> New equipment = no snow, broken equipment = blizzard...someone just needs to do us all a favor and break some of their stuff. Take one for the team
> 
> Where're you located?


That's why I am nkt buying anyting next year.


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Now it officially feels like winter in the Garden state


Yes it does !


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> Yes it does !


. Was just texting a friend in Sparta, there getting a mix, looks like there on the line.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Really heavy winds, and inches very of rain, plus high tide flooding in lower parts of town earlier in the day. Surprised no one has called about down trees yet, winds are even making the bad windows bubble water.
Actually washed out part of what I seeded the other day, glad I did not haul in the other dirt yet.


----------



## kawasaki guy

sota said:


> anyone want to bring me those tree chips from these trees that will come down? I need some more
> 
> ETA: also, I know a lot of you guys are landscapers too. Anyone have a source for some reasonably clean fill for cheap? I need at least 20 yards to start with.


Check Craigslist, always something on there. Was actually 40 yards if free topsoil on there the other week, that went quickly.


----------



## J.Ricci

Busy night with fire calls so far, would be a little less busy if people knew better than to run a damn generator in the house


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Busy night with fire calls so far, would be a little less busy if people knew better than to run a damn generator in the house


Ya alot of people dont have common sense


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

J.Ricci said:


> Busy night with fire calls so far, would be a little less busy if people knew better than to run a damn generator in the house


In the house?? 
Ever see 6 Mexican dudes in a new construction basement with a generator running, breaking up a concrete floor, passing out in the process?
Then get upset when you start flipping out on them ?

I never have...


----------



## kawasaki guy

J.Ricci said:


> Busy night with fire calls so far, would be a little less busy if people knew better than to run a damn generator in the house


How dumb are you if you think it is a good idea to be running a gas generator indoors? Do it in the garage with a window open at least.


----------



## V_Scapes

Just another piddly **** storm here. Roads were a mess overnight. We were out for a couple hours this morning salted almost all the lots and scraped one.


----------



## Mike_C

After that October snow years ago I tried to explain why you can't run the generator in the house to someone living in one of my HOA's we were working at and she looked at me like I was the idiot 


Got in a full route today, still in the process of cleanup and salting, heading to the office while the boys finish up to see if then tree fairy's giving us any additional work


----------



## J.Ricci

Dogplow Dodge said:


> In the house??
> Ever see 6 Mexican dudes in a new construction basement with a generator running, breaking up a concrete floor, passing out in the process?
> Then get upset when you start flipping out on them ?
> 
> I never have...


I'll do you one better, jewish family running the generator in their basement with their kids in the house, we get there for a CO alarm call and they're still in the house because "it's pouring outside, we figured we would be okay until you got here to tell us if we needed to evacuate" I swear we really should just sit back and let darwin work sometimes



Mike_C said:


> After that October snow years ago I tried to explain why you can't run the generator in the house to someone living in one of my HOA's we were working at and she looked at me like I was the idiot
> 
> Got in a full route today, still in the process of cleanup and salting, heading to the office while the boys finish up to see if then tree fairy's giving us any additional work


I need to move up there, no snow here. Although I am heading out for some tree estimates now so at least it wasn't a total waste


----------



## kawasaki guy

J.Ricci said:


> I swear we really should just sit back and let darwin work sometimes


Your not kidding!


----------



## iceyman

Yea well i live in a condo building with 12 units.. during sandy someone called the fd to complain of exaust fumes from my generator.. which was on my balcony outside. The fd came and left and said put it 5 feet from the building just to make these crazy people happy. They really thought the exhaust was coming thru my condo from outside and into the common hallway we share. I think they were just jealous we had lights and things.. to thjnk i even offered everyone a spot to charge their phones.. people suck


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> Yea well i live in a condo building with 12 units.. during sandy someone called the fd to complain of exaust fumes from my generator.. which was on my balcony outside. The fd came and left and said put it 5 feet from the building just to make these crazy people happy. They really thought the exhaust was coming thru my condo from outside and into the common hallway we share. I think they were just jealous we had lights and things.. to thjnk i even offered everyone a spot to charge their phones.. people suck


I run my stuff in the garage all the time with a really drafty door going into the house, and even then I still have minimal smell in the house.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

kawasaki guy said:


> How dumb are you if you think it is a good idea to be running a gas generator indoors? Do it in the garage with a window open at least.


Dumb enough that you should have been neutered at birth, I would assume.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

J.Ricci said:


> I'll do you one better, jewish family running the generator in their basement with their kids in the house, we get there for a CO alarm call and they're still in the house because "it's pouring outside, we figured we would be okay until you got here to tell us if we needed to evacuate" *I swear we really should just sit back and let darwin work sometimes *


Amen


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Talking about people who suck.

So, I'm home for lunch, let the old beagle out to poop, and put her back in cause it's raining.

A car pulls up outside my fence, and parks in the road just on the other side. I hear a woman's voice get out, and she proceeds to walk behind my house down the old pathway in which separates my yard from the school behind me. Fences on both sides of the path, and she's beelining right up it.

I'm standing there with a bag of beagle flavored ****aki mush in my hands, and during her conversation with whomever on her cell phone, she says..

"Well, I don't want her upset, and there's no place to come out here. We're coming back with wire cutters and cut a big hole in the fence so she can come out here".

I'm like ... WTF ???

You're coming back to cut a hole in the school fencing so your spoiled brat little daughter can walk through the soccer fields and come out on my street ? Really ?

I couldn't get my cell phone out fast enough, but I was able to get a sideshot and description of the vehicle and asswipe who was enabling her stupid offspring on township dollars.

So I called the school admin, and let them know what was happening. Advised them to put a trail camera there to catch these scum from costing the school even more than what they waste now. They couldn't believe what I was saying.

So, are they going to do anything ? Doubt it.. but at least I fell better knowing I told someone that this POS was out to damage school property, and spoke freely about it. Got to love these people who set primo examples for the behavior of their children. Just got to love it.

Oh yeah. Black Lexus RX SUV thingy....

I should have thrown the beagle grenade at her windshield, but I'm really not that good at baseball or football, so I would have missed.


----------



## Mike_C

A good morning turned into a rough day, manifold in one of the fords at the end of the storm started acting up and the hydro went on the S300. Every time something breaks down I thank god I have a rolloff, saves a ton of money on towing.


----------



## Mike_C

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Talking about people who suck.
> 
> So, I'm home for lunch, let the old beagle out to poop, and put her back in cause it's raining.
> 
> A car pulls up outside my fence, and parks in the road just on the other side. I hear a woman's voice get out, and she proceeds to walk behind my house down the old pathway in which separates my yard from the school behind me. Fences on both sides of the path, and she's beelining right up it.
> 
> I'm standing there with a bag of beagle flavored ****aki mush in my hands, and during her conversation with whomever on her cell phone, she says..
> 
> "Well, I don't want her upset, and there's no place to come out here. We're coming back with wire cutters and cut a big hole in the fence so she can come out here".
> 
> I'm like ... WTF ???
> 
> You're coming back to cut a hole in the school fencing so your spoiled brat little daughter can walk through the soccer fields and come out on my street ? Really ?
> 
> I couldn't get my cell phone out fast enough, but I was able to get a sideshot and description of the vehicle and asswipe who was enabling her stupid offspring on township dollars.
> 
> So I called the school admin, and let them know what was happening. Advised them to put a trail camera there to catch these scum from costing the school even more than what they waste now. They couldn't believe what I was saying.
> 
> So, are they going to do anything ? Doubt it.. but at least I fell better knowing I told someone that this POS was out to damage school property, and spoke freely about it. Got to love these people who set primo examples for the behavior of their children. Just got to love it.
> 
> Oh yeah. Black Lexus RX SUV thingy....
> 
> I should have thrown the beagle grenade at her windshield, but I'm really not that good at baseball or football, so I would have missed.


Was she still wearing her pink p**sy hat from the women's march?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mike_C said:


> Was she still wearing her pink p**sy hat from the women's march?


I couldn't see it. Must have been in her pocket.
Not sure she cashed the check from George Soros, yet either..


----------



## SnoFarmer

Maybe there is a easement so the kids can get to and from school
(Thus the pathway to no were.)
And some :terribletowel: put up a fence blocking acess to the public school?

Maybe there should be a gate?


Hey let's use that old trail.
Naw, some fog throwes his dogs po on it.

:waving:
Et must be he LL to live in the east.:waving:


----------



## iceyman

SnoFarmer said:


> Maybe there is a easement so the kids can get to and from school
> (Thus the pathway to no were.)
> And some :terribletowel: put up a fence blocking acess to the public school?
> 
> Maybe there should be a gate?
> 
> Hey let's use that old trail.
> Naw, some fog throwes his dogs po on it.
> 
> :waving:
> Et must be he LL to live in the east.:waving:


I pay 6k property tax for a 1600 sq ft condo with no yard. Hell is one word to describe it lol


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> I pay 6k property tax for a 1600 sq ft condo with no yard. Hell is one word to describe it lol


My house is only 1100 sq ft, and i'm over 8000.00 In my opinion, Jersey is different from living in the rest of the country. In my county, there is 500,000 people. Way to many.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> My house is only 1100 sq ft, and i'm over 8000.00 In my opinion, Jersey is different from living in the rest of the country. In my county, there is 500,000 people. Way to many.


Same here. 1150 square ft on a 90x90 lot for $8600 a year and I get zero services. Garbage, sewer, water, all separate. Supposedly, they plow snow my street in the winter. 
Supposedly, that is....


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing and windy here. Came home early, played ball with the puppy. Made a fire in the fireplace. Figured make it cozy for when the wife gets home. Well she closed the flue. Filled the house with smoke. That's about when she came home. Should have stayed at the shop


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Snowing and windy here. Came home early, played ball with the puppy. Made a fire in the fireplace. Figured make it cozy for when the wife gets home. Well she closed the flue. Filled the house with smoke. That's about when she came home. Should have stayed at the shop


Bahahaha


----------



## V_Scapes

Total **** day here, hasn't stopped raining since I got up at 530am. Now we're getting snow showers and still dealing with some decent winds. Hopefully at least a salt run in the morning.


----------



## iceyman

Yea today was one of the more miserable days i can remember


----------



## Mike_C

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Same here. 1150 square ft on a 90x90 lot for $8600 a year and I get zero services. Garbage, sewer, water, all separate. Supposedly, they plow snow my street in the winter.
> Supposedly, that is....


Property tax on 7 acres in Jersey is a real painful pill to swallow, would love to pay it in all singles one year though just to piss them off


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Property tax on 7 acres in Jersey is a real painful pill to swallow, would love to pay it in all singles one year though just to piss them off


And I thought I was lucky to be able to run my business from home with my 125x150 lot.


----------



## crazyboy

Stopped to check on some things and the damn storm blew the tarp off the salt pile....grrrrr


----------



## iceyman

crazyboy said:


> Stopped to check on some things and the damn storm blew the tarp off the salt pile....grrrrr


Sucks how many tons


----------



## crazyboy

iceyman said:


> Sucks how many tons


Thankfully its a small pile, only about ten ton. Gunna see what we can make of it


----------



## Randall Ave

Is the whole thing solid, or just a hard skin?


----------



## Mike_C

Looks like we might see some action late next week


----------



## sota

god willing, and the creek don't rise?


----------



## crazyboy

Randall Ave said:


> Is the whole thing solid, or just a hard skin?


Just the skin thankfully.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Is the whole thing solid, or just a hard skin?


Have you been listening to Dr Oz lately?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Beautiful 50*f day today. Saw a few flurries around today, other than the trump protesters. Looks like the temps are going to be lower the next week or so, with the chance of a snow shower or two .

I think Randall jinxed us by calling for a "snowless winter"

Thanks Randall!


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Beautiful 50*f day today. Saw a few flurries around today, other than the trump protesters. Looks like the temps are going to be lower the next week or so, with the chance of a snow shower or two next week.
> 
> I think Randall jinxed us by calling for a "snowless winter"
> 
> Thanks Randall!


I thought I said SEXLESS marriage!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> I thought I said SEXLESS marriage!


Well, thanks a lot ! I got that as well !

You bastage!:realmad:


----------



## Randall Ave

Hey now, let's keep it on topic here. I'm betting snow for super bowl weekend.


----------



## iceyman

Whats this 30* bull****.. is it winter or something?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Whats this 30* bull****.. is it winter or something?


What do want, snow or something?!


----------



## V_Scapes

It's been flurrying on and off here for the past 2 days.
A few disturbances will slide through the area this week, not much more than a coating with each of them. Then super bowl weekend looks interesting, still very far out tho.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> It's been flurrying on and off here for the past 2 days.
> A few disturbances will slide through the area this week, not much more than a coating with each of them. Then super bowl weekend looks interesting, still very far out tho.


I just wouldn't mind a cold sunny day. This constant every day haze is depressing.


----------



## sota

2/10
I need the silly snow to hold off until after that date.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

sota said:


> 2/10
> I need the silly snow to hold off until after that date.


Your needs and Muther Nature's will are most likely to be at odds during that timeframe.

Or Randall's Snowless, Sexless winter are on your side....:waving:

Flip the coin....


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Your needs and Muther Nature's will are most likely to be at odds during that timeframe.
> 
> Or Randall's Snowless, Sexless winter are on your side....:waving:
> 
> Flip the coin....


I'm prayen for a bizzard, then if I brings home a paycheck for a change mabey I'll get me some. {as you can see I've been here way to long and I'm starting to crack}


----------



## to_buy

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...ravel-into-eastern-us-into-next-week/70000679


----------



## to_buy

See what I see? Lets hope for some white stuff


----------



## iceyman

to_buy said:


> See what I see? Lets hope for some white stuff


Its coming


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Its coming


I hope! About time if we get it! What you guys hearing for next week and weekend?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I hope! About time if we get it! What you guys hearing for next week and weekend?


Couple clipper opportunities then chance for bigger storm next monday .. systems keep rolling thru so lets hope a couple connect


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Couple clipper opportunities then chance for bigger storm next monday .. systems keep rolling thru so lets hope a couple connect


Let's hope so! That would be good.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well we're getting close to the right temperature range. Maby something will come.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Well we're getting close to the right temperature range. Maby something will come.


Just watching the local weather report.

about an inch or so from Ocean county SOUTH on Tuesday's commute, starting Monday night.

The closer it gets, the more you'll know.


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Just watching the local weather report.
> 
> about an inch or so from Ocean county SOUTH on Tuesday's commute, starting Monday night.
> 
> The closer it gets, the more you'll know.


The local news are the last ones to find out anything. Way more up to the minute info on the interweb


----------



## Randall Ave

I caught the end of 101.5 this morning. Said possible 1-3 for South Jersey. But I didn't hear when. The sun God is out for a while, amazing.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I caught the end of 101.5 this morning. Said possible 1-3 for South Jersey. But I didn't hear when. The sun God is out for a while, amazing.


Tmrw morning looks like sj special.. was trending north last couple of days but i dont think its enough for us cnj guys


----------



## J.Ricci

Seeing a coating to an inch for us, will be nice if it connects and we get to throw some salt. The next week looks interesting


----------



## V_Scapes

Tuesday night holds a better opportunity for the northern guys, nothing really exciting tho.

Also agree about the lack of sun lately, been very dreary.


----------



## crazyboy

Plows are on, definitely wont snow now.


----------



## iceyman

Us cnj guys look to get snow holed by these 2 clippers.. hopefully next week


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Not a drop of nothing here, this am


----------



## crazyboy

And bust, yet again.


----------



## Randall Ave

Just somewhat cloudy here, a salesman was just here, he said 1-3 tomorrow. Anyone heard of that?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Just somewhat cloudy here, a salesman was just here, he said 1-3 tomorrow. Anyone heard of that?


A snowstorm salesman ????

What the heck ?


----------



## to_buy

I wish I could have that job, never right but always get paid.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> A snowstorm salesman ????
> 
> What the heck ?


To much going on today to watch the computer. I put my plow on because it would have been blocked in. I think he was busting me.


----------



## V_Scapes

Highly doubt that. Coating to an inch tomorrow.


----------



## iceyman

crazyboy said:


> And bust, yet again.


Where are you located that you thought you were getting anything today?


----------



## kawasaki guy

Did not sick on anything but grass here.


----------



## Randall Ave

So we might get a dusting up north here tomorrow? Didn't see the weather yet.


----------



## COAL REAPER

Randall Ave said:


> So we might get a dusting up north here tomorrow? Didn't see the weather yet.


Dusting-3" spread out from 8am-4pm.


----------



## Randall Ave

COAL REAPER said:


> Dusting-3" spread out from 8am-4pm.


Great, figure tomorrow I gotta do a starter outside. Gutted a salter brake job tonight. The dogs on the bed, no room for the wife, things are looking up.


----------



## V_Scapes

COAL REAPER said:


> Dusting-3" spread out from 8am-4pm.


Nah, nowhere near three inches. All I've seen is coating to an inch. Just another pain in the ass.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Great, figure tomorrow I gotta do a starter outside. Gutted a salter brake job tonight. The dogs on the bed, no room for the wife, things are looking up.


For a guy who makes at least $ 2.75 a day, you sure do complain a lot. You could be on a plane back to QQatar right now.

Lol


----------



## iceyman

Yea tmrw is way north. Hopefully ski country can gain out of it


----------



## crazyboy

iceyman said:


> Where are you located that you thought you were getting anything today?


Coastal Ocean. Weather service said 1-3, everyone had it listed as a coating atleast. Think it flurries for 5 minutes.


----------



## Randall Ave

I had a customer in the shop Sunday. We were talking about the lack of snow,etc. We both kind of agreed that if you started off new now in the business in this state. Between the lack of snow, high insurance costs, and the cost of equipment. It would be hard to show a profit.


----------



## V_Scapes

Light to moderate snow here, big fluffy flakes. Would be nice to at least push the commercials.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

the snoweth doesth cometh..

the snoweth doesth leaveth rathereth rapideth....

Flurries, squal, flash of white on everything, and it's melting and almost gone an hour later.

Sufferen Succotash 

Welcome to NJ.:waving:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Gone already


----------



## iceyman

crazyboy said:


> Coastal Ocean. Weather service said 1-3, everyone had it listed as a coating atleast. Think it flurries for 5 minutes.


Yea both if these clippers were always gona give us nothing in monmouth and ocean.. maybe mondays storm can get organized cuz righg now its fugly


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Snowing here all day.

Snow on the grass, fence tops, some roofs, but zero accumulation on roads and walks.

Sure is pretty. Thumbs Up


----------



## LAB INC

Well another Bull Sh** storm! All we did was toss a little salt! I see temps kind going up again in the long range. Am I the only one seeing this. This sucks I hope Feb does turn out bad.


----------



## iceyman

Long range models have been completely useless. Next week look for 60s before it gets back to normal temps


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Note to self....

February is TOMORROW!

:hammerhead:


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Note to self....
> 
> February is TOMORROW!
> 
> :hammerhead:


Everyone has been saying February is going to get cold and snowy. We can hope. But the trends don't lie.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Everyone has been saying February is going to get cold and snowy. We can hope. But the trends don't lie.


The trend has been warm with a splash


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Long range models have been completely useless. Next week look for 60s before it gets back to normal temps


Great 60s where did you see that? This blows.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> The trend has been warm with a splash


I agree. I have a bad feeling.


----------



## V_Scapes

Y'all live in the wrong part of the state. Just completed a full run through resis and commercial. Got about an inch but was enough to make a good mess. Still kind of a BS storm but it was billable! Also seeing rising temps next week.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Y'all live in the wrong part of the state. Just completed a full run through resis and commercial. Got about an inch but was enough to make a good mess. Still kind of a BS storm but it was billable! Also seeing rising temps next week.


Well we cant all live in one county


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Great 60s where did you see that? This blows.


If the Wednesday storm cuts west of the lakes it will hit 60 here.. hopefully the models are wrong and its about 10* cooler and ski country gets spared.. heading to N VT next weekend


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> If the Wednesday storm cuts west of the lakes it will hit 60 here.. hopefully the models are wrong and its about 10* cooler and ski country gets spared.. heading to N VT next weekend


This is BS. Thought Feb was going to change. I see rain for next week. I am going to take a vaction again I think. Wtf


----------



## djt1029

Inch or so of snow here, ran through the full commercial route and did about 75% of the residentials. Billable snow is billable snow, we'll see what happens Sunday-Monday, looks like it warms up for a week after that but then I see some chances


----------



## crazyboy

Randall Ave said:


> I had a customer in the shop Sunday. We were talking about the lack of snow,etc. We both kind of agreed that if you started off new now in the business in this state. Between the lack of snow, high insurance costs, and the cost of equipment. It would be hard to show a profit.


Not new, but sure wasn't the year to invest in more equipment


----------



## iceyman

crazyboy said:


> Not new, but sure wasn't the year to invest in more equipment


Yea ask my wife about that:hammerhead:


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> I had a customer in the shop Sunday. We were talking about the lack of snow,etc. We both kind of agreed that if you started off new now in the business in this state. Between the lack of snow, high insurance costs, and the cost of equipment. It would be hard to show a profit.


If you go after the right kind of accounts it's pretty easy to make a profit, just can't expect to do so plowing a bunch of driveways with a couple inch trigger. We've seen action 9 times this year between salting and pushing the few small snows we have had.


----------



## iceyman

Well i just guaranteed a snowy march. Gave notice to my landlord that we will be out of my warehouse by april 1st. Need to level, take out trees, get containers in(for now) and move all my crap to my new property all in the month of march. We close on the property march 2.. so rest easy that we will get at least 2 storms to make things even tighter for us


----------



## V_Scapes

As of right now Sunday storm has been down graded to coating to an inch. Could flip back the other way tho.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Well i just guaranteed a snowy march. Gave notice to my landlord that we will be out of my warehouse by april 1st. Need to level, take out trees, get containers in(for now) and move all my crap to my new property all in the month of march. We close on the property march 2.. so rest easy that we will get at least 2 storms to make things even tighter for us


Good luck with the move.

We should be getting snow soon, my guys are tearing the roof off the house I'm flipping today, tomorrow we start framing out the dormer. Going to take a while for the whole addition/re-roof and I've been trying to plan this part of the job out around the weather. Whenever I try to plan outdoor work this far in advance in the winter we end up getting hit pretty good


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I guess I should wash my trucks to seal the deal, eh?


----------



## V_Scapes

Dogplow Dodge said:


> I guess I should wash my trucks to seal the deal, eh?


Start re building your trans while your at it, that should do it


----------



## iceyman

Next Wednesday snowmap on gfs As of now


----------



## Randall Ave

The news this morning was saying that it would start as snow, but go to rain. It didn't rain this much all summer.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> The news this morning was saying that it would start as snow, but go to rain. It didn't rain this much all summer.


I live for summer droughts .. fall rain and winter snow.. guess i cant have my way all the time.. and yes righg now its a front end thump to rain.. trending in our favor but wont ever be a only snow event


----------



## sota

looks like I'll get my wish for a dry end of next week.
now if I could just get the tree chip and clean fill fairies to bless me.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

sota said:


> looks like I'll get my wish ...I could just get the ..... fill fairies to bless me.


Well, that's not gonna happen. They're out at Berkley smashing windows and burning down portable light towers. Maybe next year....


----------



## Randall Ave

These stupid college pukes. If they peacefully demonstrate, OK. The minute they turn into rioters. Shoot them. Do they realize that they are protesting the government who gives them Sid to go there.


----------



## iceyman

Getting cut off on way home from one of my shops. Thats why i have the dash cam. If he pulled out a second later im crushing him. Turns out they pulled into an over 55 community.. figures


----------



## crazyboy

iceyman said:


> Getting cut off on way home from one of my shops. Thats why i have the dash cam. If he pulled out a second later im crushing him. Turns out they pulled into an over 55 community.. figures


Damn!!! That was close!


----------



## crazyboy

Ugh, such nice fall weather thats been around for months, weather is looking in the 40's for the forseeable future. Accuweather has no mention if anything but rain for the Wed storm. Global warming at its finest! If anyone is interested in buying some equipment this spring this winter might do me in.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> Getting cut off on way home from one of my shops. Thats why i have the dash cam. If he pulled out a second later im crushing him. Turns out they pulled into an over 55 community.. figures


Wife and I were just speaking about the fun of living here. I told her that I got a call from someone in Whiting about doing some work, but since I'll never tread back down there again after the last time I was there.... it ain't happening. They ignore stop signs, just like what happened to you. except they like to broadside you without hitting their brakes, then tell the cop that they thought that Stop signs only applied to "non residents".

Stupid old........(fill in the blank)s


----------



## Randall Ave

Yup, unless something changes, the mid week storm is a bust. Maby the snow God's will send us something before the season ends. We can hope.


----------



## sota

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Well, that's not gonna happen. They're out at Berkley smashing windows and burning down portable light towers. Maybe next year....


unfortunately, their has been a string of break-ins and robberies here lately, during daylight hours. 1/19, 1/23, 1/25, and 1/31 so far. and someone just knocked on my door a few minutes ago, but I was dropping obama's kids off at the pool. good thing i'm getting used to the feel of my 442 in my pocket.


----------



## sota

oh, and i'm predicting a massive dumping around April Fool's Day.
big 'un. many feets. much snow. Yuge.


----------



## LAB INC

crazyboy said:


> Ugh, such nice fall weather thats been around for months, weather is looking in the 40's for the forseeable future. Accuweather has no mention if anything but rain for the Wed storm. Global warming at its finest! If anyone is interested in buying some equipment this spring this winter might do me in.....


I agree with you. I seem to think this winter is going to be a bust. I see 40s and rain for the next week. I am just losing faith more and more everyday. I thought Feb was going to turn around but it seems to be a joke. I personally have not done a bit of snow work this year. My guys have been out to salt and do walkways. As far as me I have not even put the plow on my truck. In all the winters I have done snow plowing I can't recall not plowing at least one time. I as well spent a lot of money on new equipment that has been pretty much sitting. I more mad that I did not get to use it. The snow money I don't count on but I just get upset when it sits around. So I guess we will see what happens. If nothing changes soon I am going to take a vaction again. I am getting sick of sitting around.


----------



## V_Scapes

Nothing exciting in the foreseeable future except maybe alittle mix Tuesday.


----------



## iceyman

crazyboy said:


> Ugh, such nice fall weather thats been around for months, weather is looking in the 40's for the forseeable future. Accuweather has no mention if anything but rain for the Wed storm. Global warming at its finest! If anyone is interested in buying some equipment this spring this winter might do me in.....


Yea Wednesday is nothing but rain. Snow equipment is a long term investment here. We will be due for a cold winter next year so we have that to look forward to


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Nothing exciting in the foreseeable future except maybe alittle mix Tuesday.


So what you think are we going to get anyting decent? I just have a feeling it's going to be little bs storms.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Yea Wednesday is nothing but rain. Snow equipment is a long term investment here. We will be due for a cold winter next year so we have that to look forward to


Yes, that's what I see as well. So much for the Feb turn around.


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> So what you think are we going to get anyting decent? I just have a feeling it's going to be little bs storms.


Yup just another little nusisance storm. Saw a long range forecast for February and March...Wash and wax the plows and put em away boys, nothing of significance on the board. Spring cleanups before you know it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

sota said:


> unfortunately, their has been a string of break-ins and robberies here lately, during daylight hours. 1/19, 1/23, 1/25, and 1/31 so far. and someone just knocked on my door a few minutes ago, but I was dropping obama's kids off at the pool. good thing i'm getting used to the feel of my 442 in my pocket.


Didn't know you knew the Obama family. Can only hope that Mr Hankey doesn't save them as they're floating by. We have enough dems in the world, thanks.

B&E are happening here too. Got to get their drug fix, so ...we know how that goes.

This family was lucky, as 4 dudes entered at the same time. They left the dog untouched in its cage, and the 14 year old daughter was at a friends house. They hit 4 other homes that night, ultimately getting caught. Not sure of the details, but they'll be out soon with NJ laws being what they are.

Didn't know these people before this, but I advised them to add cameras to their security system, and take their daughter for shooting lessons.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Yup just another little nusisance storm. Saw a long range forecast for February and March...Wash and wax the plows and put em away boys, nothing of significance on the board. Spring cleanups before you know it.


I pretty much see the same. Kind of a shame I can't recall a year that was this bad. I am going to head out end of next week for a week or two. I am sick of sitting around looking at the weather.


----------



## J.Ricci

I've got a couple of spring jobs I think I'll be squeezing in between working on the flip house over the next couple of weeks, staying busy there but not having anything to bill sucks


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> *Kind of a shame I can't recall a year that was this bad*.


If I had a nickel for every time you've said that haha


----------



## iceyman

Chance on Thursday


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm repairing a customer's plow right now. He jumped in the game three years ago. He's sorry he did.


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> If I had a nickel for every time you've said that haha


Your right! If you did we would not have to worry about the snow.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Chance on Thursday


What they saying for Thursday?


----------



## Randall Ave

AccuWeather is showing Wensday a high in the 50s. This is kinda getting lame.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> AccuWeather is showing Wensday a high in the 50s. This is kinda getting lame.


Might hit 60 depending on what the storm to our north does. Im praying its trends colder for vt as im skiing next weekend. If it rains up there and then fri will be a high of 10* all the mountains will be sheets of ice. Right now most mountains are in prime conditions.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What they saying for Thursday?


A weak low trys to form and head off the coast. Last nights models looked better than this morning but its showing something.. need to trend better for anything decent


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> A weak low trys to form and head off the coast. Last nights models looked better than this morning but its showing something.. need to trend better for anything decent


Let's hope it comes around. I guess we will see. Not going to hold my breath.


----------



## iceyman

Gfs looks better .. hopefully euro looks the same


----------



## iceyman

Thats for Thursday


----------



## iceyman

Nam gfs and euro have a significant storm for cnj-nnj. Heavy paste bomb incoming.. please hold


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Nam gfs and euro have a significant storm for cnj-nnj. Heavy paste bomb incoming.. please hold


Epawa wasn't saying anything to that extent this morning but also said if it slowed down the chance for snow would increase. Gonna be a last minute call it seems.


----------



## sota

I just heard we might get a pounding thursday.
scrambling like mad over here to get all my landscaping work that's scheduled for that day, pushed up to wednesday, since it'll be beautiful.

Also just realized, I've got the plow tucked in an inconvenient spot right now. Crap.

Never mind the fact the shed is still scheduled for Friday, although I'm being told since they can't apply for the OTR permits until Wednesday that might change on their end.


----------



## V_Scapes

Ch 7 just said 55% chance of 2-5" snowfall. Gonna be heavy and wet.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

3 to 4 here

Yeah... When I see it in person


----------



## iceyman

This could be anything from slop to 6+.. wait and see.. and yes it will be heavy


----------



## to_buy

He said "Heavy and wet" as long as I get some LOL


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

to_buy said:


> "Heavy and wet" as long as I get some LOL


Sure thing....

My sister's just waiting to meet up with you.


----------



## iceyman

Gfs hasnt wavered much over the last 6 runs for thursday morning.. by 5-6 am it should be snowing and last til 3-4 ..


----------



## V_Scapes

Apparently all 3 major models are in disagreeance. Euro has any snowfall south of the area. Hopefully we'll have a better idea tonight.


----------



## iceyman

All the models are coming to a consensus of a winter storm warning type snow. Plow up gents


----------



## to_buy

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Sure thing....
> 
> My sister's just waiting to meet up with you.
> 
> View attachment 170464


My goodness, slap the thigh and ride the wave in.


----------



## Randall Ave

to_buy said:


> My goodness, slap the thigh and ride the wave in.


I think I'm sending you my spare glasses. Not enough whiskey in the bar to climb that mountain.


----------



## sota

.... I think I hate all of you now. this is all your faults.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> .... I think I hate all of you now. this is all your faults.


It's called PLOWSITE!!!!


----------



## Randall Ave

The main neWS channels are calling for 6-10 inches. So this means we will get nothing. All kidding aside, if you haven't done anything with your equipment. First thing tomorrow hook everything up and make sure it's all working.


----------



## iceyman

And its gona be 65* tmrw so we can hook up in t shirts!


----------



## COAL REAPER

Looking better and better


----------



## V_Scapes

Disregard my comment about washing the plows lol. Gonna be an interesting day Thursday. If we get 10" we'll be pushing everything twice. Gonna be some wet ass snow.


----------



## Mike_C

sota said:


> .... I think I hate all of you now. this is all your faults.


Don't you just plow your own driveway? You'll live

Looks like we're in for a good storm, was supposed to start digging a basement Thursday but oh well, finishing up a paver job tomorrow morning at least. Bring it on


----------



## Randall Ave

The craps flying off the fan already. People calling for backup. The 8 1/2s are stuck in the mud. And it's lick spring outside.


----------



## J.Ricci

Expecting 2-4" here, going to finish prepping the trucks then call it a day. Hurry up and wait


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Expecting 2-4" here, going to finish prepping the trucks then call it a day. Hurry up and wait


Where are you on jersey shore? In western monmouth we could have 2-4" per hour


----------



## Randall Ave

Nice and warm today, We had to deliver a truck to East Hanover, never seen so many motorcycles out in Febuary.


----------



## V_Scapes

All ready to go here. Forgot how much prep work goes into these larger storms.
Still calling for 6-10 for my area, epawa shifted the "bullseye" area more towards central Jersey, fine by me.


----------



## COAL REAPER

Schools in town closed already


----------



## sota

Plow on. Ballast loaded. Busted ass with the landscaper today, and now he wants me to plow for him. Good times.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> Plow on. Ballast loaded. Busted ass with the landscaper today, and now he wants me to plow for him. Good times.


Picking up that fat chick in the pool and putting her in your back seat ain't really good ballast.


----------



## sota

why not? she's mostly over the rear axle. plus if I put her all the way in the back she can toss salt out the open rear window hatch.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Where are you on jersey shore? In western monmouth we could have 2-4" per hour


Ocean county. It went up a lot when I checked again, 6-12 at last check. I always have my doubts though very rare that we get more than expected, usually goes the other way. Loaded up and ready to go, let's see what happens


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Ready for snowmageddon. 

Now it won't snow at all.

Oh well, good practice for being ready


----------



## Randall Ave

Heck no, got home, lost a head lamp. Getting up at 3:00. Head to garage and play. Got the plow s on the grey pickup, the road call truck. And a spare plow sitting in the garage. Do you know it won't do nothing.


----------



## Mike_C

Trucks are ready, lots are pre-treated and the guys have their marching orders. My new truck's supposed to be delivered early next week, too bad it wasn't a few days sooner to join in on tomorrow's fun. Stay safe out there tomorrow boys.


----------



## Icebox

It's about freakin time we get snow in jersey. I'm ready to go.


----------



## iceyman

Lets hope the mixing stays to a minimum here in monmouth.. ocean county looks to be prolonged mixing.. we shall see


----------



## to_buy

Freezing rain here in Newark, 3am the weathermen got something right


----------



## to_buy

Randall Ave said:


> Picking up that fat chick in the pool and putting her in your back seat ain't really good ballast.


I was going to say the same thing


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing here now


----------



## djt1029

Got up a little while ago to see what was going on, maybe a half inch out there so far in Bergen county. Going to try and get a little more sleep


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Rained all night till about 4 am, then changed over to sleet. Been sleeting ever since. 

Turned off any non essential electrical in the house, so that if we lose power, I don't worry about surging.

Looks super slippery.... Not gonna be fun


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Western Monmouth was all rain until around 0600, turned to mix, sticking to deck fast, nothing on pavement yet. 

Agree, not going to be a fun one. I suspect a lot of people will be on the roads.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

6:30 Turned over to snow. 1/4 inch or so of ice. 

Talked to Randall and they already have 3 to 4. On the ground by 6:30 this morning


----------



## kawasaki guy

Was rain/furies here, above freezing.


----------



## djt1029

Went through the commercials twice so far and opened up a few of my driveways. Just got home going to head out again once it's done. Have around 9, maybe 10" so far, seems like it slowed down a decent amount over the last half hour or so.


----------



## SnoFarmer

What?
I thought you'se guys were fix'en fer spring....


----------



## J.Ricci

Tapering off here, commercials are pretty clean, haven't touched the houses yet. Looks like we can bang them out pretty quick. Looks like a couple nights in a row of salting coming up


----------



## crazyboy

Very strange storm here, one lot with a couple inches, 2 minutes away barely anything. Pushed a few lots, salted to prevent them from freezing up later now relaxing timee


----------



## LAB INC

Nice storm!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, that was fun !

All accounts done except for one old lady, and one old man (meaning me)

Heavy concrete mess


----------



## V_Scapes

Good manageable storm. We got around 7-9" and had all hands on deck. Hit some of the commercials twice, 11hrs later it's finally beer time. Spread some salt around 630 and it was working pretty well but I'll have to treat everything again in the morning. Everything froze up pretty quickly.


----------



## kawasaki guy

LAB INC said:


> Nice storm!
> 
> View attachment 170529


New truck? Nice!


----------



## kawasaki guy

Above freezing during the day tomorrow and saturday here, actually doing some yard cleanups Saturday. :laugh:


----------



## LAB INC

LAB INC said:


> Nice storm!
> 
> View attachment 170529





kawasaki guy said:


> New truck? Nice!


Thank you.


----------



## Mike_C

Good storm, heavy and wet really hard to tell totals with the drifting but I would say around a foot is pretty accurate. Just got home about a half hour ago, still have 2 trucks on the road should be done within the hour. Early morning salt run tomorrow and it looks like tomorrow night is going to be packed with stacking. About time we got a real storm


----------



## J.Ricci

It's been beer o'clock here for a while now, everything's plowed and salted, hoping to get another salt run in tomorrow night on re-freeze


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> Nice storm!
> 
> View attachment 170529


Beautiful truck


----------



## iceyman

Well it wasn't the 15" some models advertised but ill take my 5-6" and run.. now time to hit the hill


----------



## djt1029

Finished salting a little while ago, looking forward to getting the bills out for this one


----------



## sota

Did 1 large commercial, 1 medium commercial, 2 small commercials, and 7 driveways for my landscaper. Definitely would be faster on the driveways if I'd seen the drives before they were covered in snow such that it was even with the lawn accumulations! Good practice/experience I'd say, without being on the hook for the accounts. Think I prefer residential. The large commercial lot was just too big for my little plow to handle efficiently, especially since they wanted all the snow packed at the back of the lot, so i could only push in one direction.

And of course, I'm already looking at mods/upgrades for the Jeep to make things easier (4.10 gears, DTT rear diff, NP241->NP231 t-case swap so I can add on 2LO as an option.) Some of those were already in the thought process anyways, before yesterday.

Worst news of all: no shed delivery today.  Looking at next Friday they say.


----------



## Mike_C

Early morning salting, then some stacking and cleaning up /widening out corners since. A lot of overnight stacking coming up tonight, would love to get another few of these before spring


----------



## Oakplow

Anybody have snow totals?


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Oakplow

Thank you!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

12 hour days are fun... especially when your tailgate freezes 6 hours into the day. So much rain / slush in the first 4 hours, that I couldn't get the tailgate open once I was driving for a while, and it froze up.

My shovel monkey wife was Pizzzed... to say the least.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

A few shots from the day


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Few more


----------



## Randall Ave

At least it was a fast dump quick moving storm. This is the Dunkin donuts gas station by me. That place was in bad shape, this is yesterday around 11: am . Either the contractor sucks, or the owner is a cheap skate. I'm betting on the the owner doesn't want to spend any money.


----------



## V_Scapes

Another **** storm coming in late tonight thru tomorrow. Mixed snow ice and rain...Wonderful.
Wednesday and Thursday is still a possibility.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm sitting here making up a parts list for stock. Used a lot of small parts this last go round.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> I'm sitting here making up a parts list for stock. Used a lot of small parts this last go round.


You need to start heavy hitting charging these guys who show up for during the storm repairs. You know they're banging their snow customers, so you should too.


----------



## Randall Ave

Now that I think of it, none of them have stopped in to pay their bills either.


----------



## V_Scapes

1-2" snow here followed by sleet and freezing rain
Regions over 1500ft could see icing up to 3 tenths.
Looking like an all day adventure tomorrow.


----------



## shawn_

Trucks are washed and ready to roll for the next false blizzard


----------



## Mike_C

Spent all night last night and part of today stacking and hauling snow. Tomorrow looks like it could be an icy mess, we'll be starting to pre-treat at 1AM


----------



## iceyman

North jersey might get interesting tomorrow


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> North jersey might get interesting tomorrow


This is why I didn't wash the fleet today.


----------



## sota

i'll let the rain wash the jeep for me.


----------



## Randall Ave

I don't think it's gonna be raining here tomorrow.


----------



## shawn_

Depends on where in jersey you are .'we are schuedle for rain all day with highs around 40°


----------



## Randall Ave

Well no snow here, but the wife took the dog out, the both went down from the ice coating.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Well no snow here, but the wife took the dog out, the both went down from the ice coating.


Sounds like their snow removal guy neglected to make his safety sand salt run.

I smell a lawsuit. Hope your insurance is paid up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

40's to low 50's this upcoming week. Good time to unlad the plow stuff, clean the cars, and get some other projects finished.

Productive, non snow clearing related week aheadThumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Sounds like their snow removal guy neglected to make his safety sand salt run.
> 
> I smell a lawsuit. Hope your insurance is paid up


I'm like all the illegals running around here doing driveways, on insurance, no abla englas.


----------



## leolkfrm

keep the salt and dirt on the truck and the ice will come easier :laugh:


----------



## Mike_C

Pretreated last night and we're out again, roads are pretty shi*ty


----------



## Randall Ave

Was sleeting, now snow and sleet mix.


----------



## V_Scapes

Started off as freezing rain, then moderate snow now it's a mix of snow and rain here. We have alittle over an inch. We'll head out in a couple of hours.


----------



## sota

rain and sleet here. no snow. no significant build up of anything either. just annoying.


----------



## mkwl

Solid 2" here and still snowing like a SOB- looks like it'll switch over to freezing rain/rain shortly... 2" of concrete... just lovely :waving:


----------



## sota

I have a pretty coating of ice on the trees and shrubs. Nothing too thick though as nothing is really bending down hard. Reminds me of several years ago...


----------



## Mike_C

Route's all done, icey sloppy mess. We'll be out spot salting in the morning. A lot of salt and calcium went into this one


----------



## kawasaki guy

Heavy winds with gusts of 60MPH here in Ocean City tomorrow, no work for me...  I need some money too.

Mowing, cleanup, and fert apps start in a month for me, need to send out beginning of the season letters in 2 weeks.


----------



## LAB INC

Well we had a salt run today. So is that a rap for us? Looks like the Wednesday storm is not in bord anymore. I see warm temps coming.


----------



## V_Scapes

Sloppy mess here too but we hammered everything out in 6 hours. Stayed relatively warm here so the blacktop was pretty clean after plowing. Will still be out in the morning for ice patrol. Good money maker today.


----------



## djt1029

Salt run done here, we'll be out tomorrow morning checking on things also



LAB INC said:


> Well we had a salt run today. So is that a rap for us? Looks like the Wednesday storm is not in bord anymore. I see warm temps coming.


Here we go again, that was quick haha There's going to be more opportunities, don't get all LAB on us already it's only been like a few hours since the last flakes haha


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Sloppy mess here too but we hammered everything out in 6 hours. Stayed relatively warm here so the blacktop was pretty clean after plowing. Will still be out in the morning for ice patrol. Good money maker today.


 Glad you guys had a good run!


----------



## LAB INC

djt1029 said:


> Salt run done here, we'll be out tomorrow morning checking on things also
> 
> Here we go again, that was quick haha There's going to be more opportunities, don't get all LAB on us already it's only been like a few hours since the last flakes haha


Haha I just see the warm temps and I get crazy. Hope we get one more good one.


----------



## V_Scapes

Seems like the potential for Wednesday has faded, will have a better idea tomorrow for sure.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Seems like the potential for Wednesday has faded, will have a better idea tomorrow for sure.


That's what I see as well. Then k see little warm up. Hoping to maybe get one more. Guess we will see!


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm happy with getting the storms we've been getting, read the maine forum those guys are getting slammed! 45mph winds and 24" of snow, no thanks!


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> I'm happy with getting the storms we've been getting, read the maine forum those guys are getting slammed! 45mph winds and 24" of snow, no thanks!


I agree with you in that. They are getting slammed.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> I'm happy with getting the storms we've been getting, read the maine forum those guys are getting slammed! 45mph winds and 24" of snow, no thanks!


Brings back nightmares of blizzards past

Speaking of wind, it's starting to pick up here, tomorrow looks like it could lead to some tree work especially with ice still on the trees


----------



## kawasaki guy

Mike_C said:


> Brings back nightmares of blizzards past
> 
> Speaking of wind, it's starting to pick up here, tomorrow looks like it could lead to some tree work especially with ice still on the trees


I am doing a fence and adding onto an irrigation zone tomorrow. Removing 15 or 16 Leland cypress later in the week.

Starting to feel like spring.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> I'm happy with getting the storms we've been getting, read the maine forum those guys are getting slammed! 45mph winds and 24" of snow, no thanks!


But days like that separates the men from the boys.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Windy down here today.

Cold is setting in so that we can be back up in the 50's this week. Took the plow off, lubed and checked all the bolts (center pin bolt had loosened up a bit and double nutted it for good measure), covered her up, and gonna enjoy the few days off to do some maintenance on the brick. Ripped out the wiring to my running board lights again....

Dreary down here with all this cloud cover, but all my invoices were sent out yesterday. The money comes next Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

Good salt run this morning, everything froze up pretty good overnight but the calcium and rock salt worked quickly. Gotta send out invoices it's been a while.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Found another shot during the storm.....


----------



## kawasaki guy

Those are cool trucks, it is a shame there are none in good shape around anymore.


----------



## kawasaki guy

This guy on Lawnsite sold his for a brand new Toyoda Tundra in 2014. Said a guy who restores the old trucks bought it at least.


----------



## iceyman

Only shot i took lol


----------



## iceyman

Only shot i took lol


----------



## J.Ricci

Glad we finished framing / sheathing last week, guys would be flying around like kites if we tried to do it today. Not seeing any snow action in the near future but things can change quick. Need to get cracking on this house flip though need it done before the start of spring and real work starts again


----------



## LAB INC

Are we going to get anyting or will that be a rap! Looks kind of warm the next week or so. Would be nice to get something before spring.


----------



## kawasaki guy

LAB INC said:


> Are we going to get anyting or will that be a rap! Looks kind of warm the next week or so. Would be nice to get something before spring.


It is going to be above freezing next 10 days here, go back to Florida.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Glad we finished framing / sheathing last week, guys would be flying around like kites if we tried to do it today. Not seeing any snow action in the near future but things can change quick. Need to get cracking on this house flip though need it done before the start of spring and real work starts again


How much work's left to do?

Hey Lab, are we going to get anything else, or is this a wrap? Haha we still have about 5 weeks of time where we usually can get snow (and then a little time after that where we could get a fluke one) so I wouldn't stress out much. Good time to get some non-snow work done over the next week or so. Would love a couple more good storms though


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> How much work's left to do?
> 
> Hey Lab, are we going to get anything else, or is this a wrap? Haha we still have about 5 weeks of time where we usually can get snow (and then a little time after that where we could get a fluke one) so I wouldn't stress out much. Good time to get some non-snow work done over the next week or so. Would love a couple more good storms though


I hope we get soemthing. Sure you guys are sick of hearing me! I just get negative when I see the warm temps.


----------



## LAB INC

kawasaki guy said:


> It is going to be above freezing next 10 days here, go back to Florida.


That's what's make me paranoid I feel it will get warm and that will be it. I might go back to FL if I can get a chance.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> How much work's left to do?


Finish the roof, all the siding and cultured stone, finish the interior of the addition, paint, moulding, upstairs bathroom. After that just the landscaping/pavers. About 2/3 of the way done overall



LAB INC said:


> I hope we get soemthing. Sure you guys are sick of hearing me! I just get negative when I see the warm temps.


Wouldn't be the same here without your complaining about lack of snow here haha I think we all feel your pain though


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> Finish the roof, all the siding and cultured stone, finish the interior of the addition, paint, moulding, upstairs bathroom. After that just the landscaping/pavers. About 2/3 of the way done overall
> 
> Wouldn't be the same here without your complaining about lack of snow here haha I think we all feel your pain though


Your very right in that. The last two years I have been pretty good about the complaints. I just had busy work to keep me busy. This year I did not have much of that. Plus I really wanted to use all my new stuff. I was able to a little bit last storm but not to much. I am trying to keep positive but I feel that it's starting to get warm. I see a lot storms but all warm temps. I guess we will see.


----------



## V_Scapes

Would also like a couple more storms, these last two really get ya in the mood for it. Especially after sending out bills yesterday!
Quiet week, time to enjoy the new quad I bought.


----------



## iceyman

Anytime we have storms thru most of march it has the chance to grab enough cold air to snow. It does look a little warm the next 10 days.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

kawasaki guy said:


> This guy on Lawnsite sold his for a brand new Toyoda Tundra in 2014. Said a guy who restores the old trucks bought it at least.


Nice !

They're still around, just difficult to keep "still around". Between the rust monster, and the slow and methodical elimination of factory parts, it's becoming a challenge to keep them on the road. Chrysler has just about made everything a NLA part (discontinued), and the after market stuff isn't really good quality, and will fail rather quickly. Can't tell you know many rear brake cables I've gone through in the last 6 years, but it's more than 3 sets. OEM are NLA, so I'm forced to replace the replacements.

Love my Brick, and not getting rid of it as long as I can stand putting up with the issues.



kawasaki guy said:


> It is going to be above freezing next 10 days here, go back to Florida.


Yup... break out the carpentry tools, as it's gonna be nice for a while.

lol


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm trying to make it snow, I put the plows away today. So we have to get at least one more.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I'm trying to make it snow, I put the plows away today. So we have to get at least one more.


Same with me. We spent the day cleaning everything. Took the plows of and washed most of Ste stuff. Plows are off and inside. Hoping that will make it snow I was very close to put everything away. Looked at the next ten days. Looks in the 50s. Still hoping for one more.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> I'm trying to make it snow, I put the plows away today. So we have to get at least one more.





LAB INC said:


> Still hoping for one more.


Amen Brother's. Put everything away here. Working on small outdoor projects this week, and enjoying the sunshine...Thumbs Up

One more at the end of February would be a nice treat


----------



## LAB INC

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Amen Brother's. Put everything away here. Working on small outdoor projects this week, and enjoying the sunshine...Thumbs Up
> 
> One more at the end of February would be a nice treat


I agree one more nice one would be good. That's why we cleaned everything today. I guess we will see.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Amen Brother's. Put everything away here. Working on small outdoor projects this week, and enjoying the sunshine...Thumbs Up
> 
> One more at the end of February would be a nice treat


It's dead here anyway, still trying to figure out what to charge the town. I clocked 80 miles.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Nice !
> 
> They're still around, just difficult to keep "still around". Between the rust monster, and the slow and methodical elimination of factory parts, it's becoming a challenge to keep them on the road. Chrysler has just about made everything a NLA part (discontinued), and the after market stuff isn't really good quality, and will fail rather quickly. Can't tell you know many rear brake cables I've gone through in the last 6 years, but it's more than 3 sets. OEM are NLA, so I'm forced to replace the replacements.
> 
> Love my Brick, and not getting rid of it as long as I can stand putting up with the issues.
> 
> Yup... break out the carpentry tools, as it's gonna be nice for a while.
> 
> lol


I see a Brick service body around here from time to time, cool trucks. Shame no more parts are available.
I need 2-3 more DeWalt 20v batteries, know if they are on sale anywhere?

That reminds me, I need to charge up my 18v DeWalt batteries in the truck too, had to take battery on/off charger today to replace Anderson door lock assy.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

kawasaki guy said:


> I see a Brick service body around here from time to time, cool trucks. Shame no more parts are available.
> I need 2-3 more DeWalt 20v batteries, know if they are on sale anywhere?
> 
> That reminds me, I need to charge up my 18v DeWalt batteries in the truck too, had to take battery on/off charger today to replace Anderson door lock assy.


My personal experience was with Makita, so I would go to Amazon and find them. They have some of these universal batteries, but make sure you read through the reviews, as it tells you whether or not they're any good

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...fix=dewalt+20,undefined,292&crid=O8LHVF70164T

I purchased an aftermarket 18V makita, and so far it's worked out well. 1/4 of the price too....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> It's dead here anyway, still trying to figure out what to charge the town. I clocked 80 miles.


Charge them where you make money from all the stress you were under.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Dogplow Dodge said:


> My personal experience was with Makita, so I would go to Amazon and find them. They have some of these universal batteries, but make sure you read through the reviews, as it tells you whether or not they're any good
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_9?url=search-alias=tools&field-keywords=dewalt+20v+battery&sprefix=dewalt+20,undefined,292&crid=O8LHVF70164T
> 
> I purchased an aftermarket 18V makita, and so far it's worked out well. 1/4 of the price too....


18Vs seem to have good reviews, but supposedly the 20vs are more complicated, and the cheap knock offs go bad quickly.

I have 5 20v tools, and only 2 batteries. I have 5 or 6 batteries for my 8 20v tools. I always end up using my old 18v stuff when my batts die.


----------



## shawn_

Anyone here use feniex led strobes? Looking at the fusion surface mount & cant decide between the 40° or 180°. Any input ?


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> Finish the roof, all the siding and cultured stone, finish the interior of the addition, paint, moulding, upstairs bathroom. After that just the landscaping/pavers. About 2/3 of the way done overall


What's your trade?



kawasaki guy said:


> 18Vs seem to have good reviews, but supposedly the 20vs are more complicated, and the cheap knock offs go bad quickly.
> 
> I have 5 20v tools, and only 2 batteries. I have 5 or 6 batteries for my 8 20v tools. I always end up using my old 18v stuff when my batts die.


The knockoffs never last long. Check amazon for new batteries, I have to replace one every few months but I have around 25 cordless dewalt tools and a few more milwaukee and makita. Amazon prices are usually the best


----------



## AG09

shawn_ said:


> Anyone here use feniex led strobes? Looking at the fusion surface mount & cant decide between the 40° or 180°. Any input ?


I have used the feniex cannons in my taillights and like them. I also used their t6's in my grill and liked them as well. I think the t6's are similar to what you are looking just the fusions are newer.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Weather update:

2 Weeks of nice weather, followed by a snomaggedon.

How do I know ? Black cat crossed my path and climbed up on my kitchen cabinets and hung there trying to get the Anti-dog strap lock off the cabinet. There must be some collusion between the dogs desire to enter the cabinet, and the cat's amazing ability to just hang around for 5 minutes on the flat face of a cabinet rail.

Who'da thunkit ?


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Weather update:
> 
> 2 Weeks of nice weather, followed by a snomaggedon.
> 
> How do I know ? Black cat crossed my path and climbed up on my kitchen cabinets and hung there trying to get the Anti-dog strap lock off the cabinet. There must be some collusion between the dogs desire to enter the cabinet, and the cat's amazing ability to just hang around for 5 minutes on the flat face of a cabinet rail.
> 
> Who'da thunkit ?
> 
> View attachment 170738


I'm sending you four more felines.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> I'm sending you four more felines.


Great !

Send me that bottle of strychnine along with them. I need a good dirt nap...


----------



## Randall Ave

I got a Ford Escape that comes with them. She needs some plastic surgery in the buttocks.


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> What's your trade?
> 
> The knockoffs never last long. Check amazon for new batteries, I have to replace one every few months but I have around 25 cordless dewalt tools and a few more milwaukee and makita. Amazon prices are usually the best


Landscaping and masonry. Myself and 2 of my guys have pretty extensive backgrounds in construction and remodeling so we get into some of that work in the winter but this is my first flip that's all on me.


----------



## S_Marino87

Saw something on Facebook earlier today about March being cold, and I know Accuweather isn't very accurate especially in long range, but it shows March being very active at least up here.



J.Ricci said:


> Landscaping and masonry. Myself and 2 of my guys have pretty extensive backgrounds in construction and remodeling so we get into some of that work in the winter but this is my first flip that's all on me.


House flipping's a great business to be in, especially if you're in an area where Sandy hit hard. I've done a good amount of work down there since then even though I'm from way up north.


----------



## kawasaki guy

One of mom's friends bought a puppy for $50 from some lady out front of a mini mart in Atlantic City today. :laugh: She left it with my mom, and borrowed her car after she hit a curb driving with the dog on her lap. I am watching it now, mom had to borrow my f250 to go out.


----------



## sota

Y'all can have the most blizzardy march on record for all I care. Just let me have tomorrow as a clear and cold day.


----------



## iceyman

Stormy end to the month coming


----------



## shawn_

It's over .


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Stormy end to the month coming


Really? Do you think? Would be nice.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Really? Do you think? Would be nice.


not guaranteeing snow but storms are coming


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> It's over .


I have a bad feeling it might be as well. I hope I am wrong. By chance do any of you guys know anyone that wants to buy a brand new Western MVP3 8'6 plow. Has curb guards and a snow deflector. A friend of mine bought this plow in November and its never been used. He wants to sell just the plow side and hand held. I would love to buy it but I cursed us all this year buy purchasing new stuff.


----------



## S_Marino87

March looks active


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> March looks active


Was reading that too from another weather thread on here.


----------



## shawn_

They can't predict a storm 24hrs -6hrs out . How can they predict stormy weather weeks ahead of time


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> They can't predict a storm 24hrs -6hrs out . How can they predict stormy weather weeks ahead of time


It's nothing concrete obviously. The models send out signals and they can send out images of what they think could happen weeks in advance, doesn't mean it's going to happen but if most of them are in aggreance then it's something to watch.


----------



## V_Scapes

Question while it's alittle quiet:

Those of you who run bulk salt, how much do you purchase a yard for and how much do you apply it for?
I'm sick and tired of dealing with bagged salt and a hitch mount spreader. I've made alot of money this way for a few years but I have enough commercial work now and feel like a V box would do a better job. Got a price for a western striker yesterday and it wasn't as bad as I expected. Thanks guys


----------



## iceyman

We pay 85-100 a ton


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> It's nothing concrete obviously. The models send out signals and they can send out images of what they think could happen weeks in advance, doesn't mean it's going to happen but if most of them are in aggreance then it's something to watch.


Haha I know I am trying to be negative about it because everytime this season I've been negative we get a storm!


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> Question while it's alittle quiet:
> 
> Those of you who run bulk salt, how much do you purchase a yard for and how much do you apply it for?
> I'm sick and tired of dealing with bagged salt and a hitch mount spreader. I've made alot of money this way for a few years but I have enough commercial work now and feel like a V box would do a better job. Got a price for a western striker yesterday and it wasn't as bad as I expected. Thanks guys


Most pay 80-100$ a ton if you have a site
/ machine u can load it up in. I know some guys that get loaded for 120 a yard at a supply store . V box is most definitely the way to go.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Question while it's alittle quiet:
> 
> Those of you who run bulk salt, how much do you purchase a yard for and how much do you apply it for?
> I'm sick and tired of dealing with bagged salt and a hitch mount spreader. I've made alot of money this way for a few years but I have enough commercial work now and feel like a V box would do a better job. Got a price for a western striker yesterday and it wasn't as bad as I expected. Thanks guys


I'm paying $ 85/ton, if you have enough commercial work for it pull the trigger on the v-box and you won't regret it. The only small draw back is the (lack of) visibility


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> not guaranteeing snow but storms are coming


I hope for one more. That would be nice.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I'm paying $ 85/ton, if you have enough commercial work for it pull the trigger on the v-box and you won't regret it. The only small draw back is the (lack of) visibility


I assume that's the price to get it delivered to you?
Thanks for the feedback everyone


----------



## Randall Ave

That sounds a little low delivered, but I'm not sure. If you're in North Jersey, can't you just run over to Port Newark and get it your self? Or will they not sell it to people off the street. I'm just curious, as next year I'm going to try to get into the salting side of this. I've been to the port where they unload the salt.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> That sounds a little low delivered, but I'm not sure. If you're in North Jersey, can't you just run over to Port Newark and get it your self? Or will they not sell it to people off the street. I'm just curious, as next year I'm going to try to get into the salting side of this. I've been to the port where they unload the salt.


Pretty sure that's where everyone gets it from but I'm not about to run down there with a mason dump to only get 4 yds. If I get into bulk next winter I'd like to have at least 10yds to start.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ya no anyone with a larger single axle? That's what I'm going to do. Go down and get ten yards. Most trucks running out are tried axles, which I'm sure you no. I don't know what they get a ton to deliver.


----------



## V_Scapes

I know a guy, owner operator of a tri axle, he can get me almost any material I need.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> I assume that's the price to get it delivered to you?
> Thanks for the feedback everyone


Yeah that's delivered to my shop, I've got a couple large single axle dumps but it's not worth making trip after trip after every storm. We go through about 30 tons per event


----------



## J.Ricci

Mid 60's here today, spent the day fishing. Getting a little spring fever between working this week at the house roofing/siding and then fishing today. Would still like another storm or two though


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Question while it's alittle quiet:
> 
> Those of you who run bulk salt, how much do you purchase a yard for and how much do you apply it for?
> I'm sick and tired of dealing with bagged salt and a hitch mount spreader. I've made alot of money this way for a few years but I have enough commercial work now and feel like a V box would do a better job. Got a price for a western striker yesterday and it wasn't as bad as I expected. Thanks guys


I buy from a friend of mine who owns a paving company, $250 to fill my spreader which is roughly 3 tons and gets me through a storm with a little left over


----------



## to_buy

V_Scapes said:


> Question while it's alittle quiet:
> 
> Those of you who run bulk salt, how much do you purchase a yard for and how much do you apply it for?
> I'm sick and tired of dealing with bagged salt and a hitch mount spreader. I've made alot of money this way for a few years but I have enough commercial work now and feel like a V box would do a better job. Got a price for a western striker yesterday and it wasn't as bad as I expected. Thanks guys


Are you going to Van Dine's in Hackensack for the Striker? Buddy is a good guy, you just have to work your way up to him


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> Yeah that's delivered to my shop, I've got a couple large single axle dumps but it's not worth making trip after trip after every storm. We go through about 30 tons per event


Damn 30 tons a storm, how many accounts do you have?


----------



## Randall Ave

Couple more days like this, the trees will start budding.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Couple more days like this, the trees will start budding.


Oh sure that will happen this week when it turns 70. Maybe I am crazy but I think we are done. Next two weeks all I see is warm with rain.


----------



## Randall Ave

I had three plows out, already put two away. I think Monday I'm putting the last one away. Only takes ten minutes to drag it out.


----------



## sota

gimme 2 more days and you guys can have all the killer snow storms you want.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> gimme 2 more days and you guys can have all the killer snow storms you want.


U just built green one?


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I had three plows out, already put two away. I think Monday I'm putting the last one away. Only takes ten minutes to drag it out.


To tell you the truth last week we took most of are stuff of as well. It's kind of half put away. I am thinking to put all of are stuff away in are winter building at this point. The winter pissed me off.


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> Damn 30 tons a storm, how many accounts do you have?


Around 80 accounts, all either commercials or HOA's/condos with a couple municipal lots mixed in. We're around 500 tons out this season so far with another 200ish in the bin.



LAB INC said:


> Oh sure that will happen this week when it turns 70. Maybe I am crazy but I think we are done. Next two weeks all I see is warm with rain.


Seeing a hint of something minor up here for the 27/28th but I've got a handful of jobs on this weeks schedule. Feels like spring, might as well get some stuff going. Starting to get landscape equipment ready tomorrow along with digging a foundation and breaking ground on a paver job. Torn between wanting it to be spring and wanting a bunch more storms


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Around 80 accounts, all either commercials or HOA's/condos with a couple municipal lots mixed in. We're around 500 tons out this season so far with another 200ish in the bin.
> 
> Seeing a hint of something minor up here for the 27/28th but I've got a handful of jobs on this weeks schedule. Feels like spring, might as well get some stuff going. Starting to get landscape equipment ready tomorrow along with digging a foundation and breaking ground on a paver job. Torn between wanting it to be spring and wanting a bunch more storms


Same with us. We worked on most of are equipment over right after the first of the year. We have some work lined up and I am thinking of getting going on it. Sick of sitting around. I was hoping to get a storm or two but at this as I said I am pissed off and sick of this world winter.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Randall Ave said:


> Couple more days like this, the trees will start budding.


That's when we'll get hit, with the trees heavy.


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> U just built green one?


delivered, not built.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> delivered, not built.


How much if not to personal?


----------



## iceyman

Ya would like to know what you spent.. thanks


----------



## V_Scapes

to_buy said:


> Are you going to Van Dine's in Hackensack for the Striker? Buddy is a good guy, you just have to work your way up to him


No I deal with FDR North in pequannock. Have had a few plows set up by them and never had an issue and their prices are usually better than everyone else's.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> How much if not to personal?


I don't mind.
Total was $10,634 on the invoice.
And since I know you're going to ask... 

15'4" x36 MaxiBarn w Duratemp T111 Siding - Standard Single Car Garage Collection
- Pressure treated skids
- 2x4 floor joists 12in O.C.
- 5/8th ply-wood flooring
- 2x4 walls and trusses 16in O.C.
- 6ft 6in wall height
- 9x7 S.R.P. overhead door/no glass
- Two 24x36 windows with shutters
- Standard 3ft single door
- 30 year architectural shingles
------- Features above included in base price -------
===========================================================================
Upgrade to 3 ft. single white prehung door with 9 lite glass - Right hand in swing (swinging towards the garage door); locate, as facing garage door from outside, on the right wall at least 36" from
corner with garage door
Upgrade to 10x7 Insulated SRP garage door with standard clear SP glass placed in the top garage door panel
10 ft. of Tread Plate
Credit for both 24x36 window and shutters
35 in. Insulated transom window with trim, 2 placed in each gable end
10 ft. wide x 3 ft. deep pressure treated ramp
Shipping (20 miles free)
Shipping Permit for New Jersey
Shipping Escort - per mile (minimum of $185)

I got the cost down by doing a couple credit card cash back deals, to $9,171.32


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Pretty sure that's where everyone gets it from but I'm not about to run down there with a mason dump to only get 4 yds. If I get into bulk next winter I'd like to have at least 10yds to start.


I don't believe you can go to the port and just get 4yds at a clip. I think a minimum order is 10 yards, but I am sure that probably also depends on what manufacturer you buy from. We pay 75-95 per ton delivered for a triaxle depending on weather we order treated or non treated.


----------



## crazyboy

Since winter seems to be over anyone interested in an 02 F350 diesel with 94k miles, 8' western with wings and a snow ex 8500?


----------



## Randall Ave

An 02 with that low miles. Put it up here and Craigslist, that should sell fast.


----------



## LAB INC

crazyboy said:


> Since winter seems to be over anyone interested in an 02 F350 diesel with 94k miles, 8' western with wings and a snow ex 8500?


I am trying to seek a friend of mines plow for him as well. Brand new Western MVP3. He never used it.


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> I am trying to seek a friend of mines plow for him as well. Brand new Western MVP3. He never used it.


I think your going to see a lot of snow related equipment for sale soon.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I'll be looking. After a DXT.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> I think your going to see a lot of snow related equipment for sale soon.


I know i'll be possibly keeping an eye out for another home plow for cheap. Could have gotten a 2 season one for < $1000 earlier, but didn't.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I think your going to see a lot of snow related equipment for sale soon.


Good. Too many yo yos with plows hanging off their trucks this year


----------



## BC Handyman

Sorry to read it not a busy year for you guys, looking on my west radar you might get some cooler temps in a week or so, fingers crossed


----------



## iceyman

Gonna be multiple chances for snow in the coming weeks.. will any of them materialize? Nobody knows


----------



## crazyboy

iceyman said:


> Gonna be multiple chances for snow in the coming weeks.. will any of them materialize? Nobody knows


We can only hope! I'll settle for a few salt runs!


----------



## sota

crazyboy said:


> We can only hope! I'll settle for a few salt runs!


I betcha you get a big one in march and april. seems to be our weather MO lately.


----------



## Randall Ave

BC Handyman said:


> Sorry to read it not a busy year for you guys, looking on my west radar you might get some cooler temps in a week or so, fingers crossed


I was going to pack up and head your way. Looks like a nice place for a vacation


----------



## Mike_C

sota said:


> I betcha you get a big one in march and april. seems to be our weather MO lately.


Hope not, once April 1st rolls around snow becomes more of a headache than anything else.

Printing out spring letters now, going to pick up paint for the trailers/touching up dump beds after this. Starting to think spring, even tempted to start pulling some equipment off sites, once I do that it'll be sure to snow anyway so maybe I should


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Hope not, once April 1st rolls around snow becomes more of a headache than anything else.
> 
> Printing out spring letters now, going to pick up paint for the trailers/touching up dump beds after this. Starting to think spring, even tempted to start pulling some equipment off sites, once I do that it'll be sure to snow anyway so maybe I should


I need to write out contracts this week, had to send one out yesterday to my condo complex. 
Looking at 70s Thursday thru Saturday. Time to finish servicing the landscape equipment soon.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I think your going to see a lot of snow related equipment for sale soon.


That's for sure!


----------



## sota

washed the plow and rinsed some new mud off the jeep.
going to work on putting the plow away for the season.

is there a thread on here about DIY plow carts? for indoor storage?


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> washed the plow and rinsed some new mud off the jeep.
> going to work on putting the plow away for the season.
> 
> is there a thread on here about DIY plow carts? for indoor storage?


If it's a small plow, go to the Depot and get a furniture Dolly


----------



## sota

think that's what I did last year, and it was a harbor freight dolly. 
I remember it having a couple problems, most notably it winding up being flat on a dolly and a $)#$#)$ to get lifted back up when I needed to move it out. I guess if it's only one time a year that happens I can live with the $20 solution again.


----------



## kawasaki guy

I just got HFT coupon book in the mail, I saw some sort of tire dolly set that looked like it would work for plow.


----------



## J.Ricci

Whens everyone thinking of starting spring advertising / cleanups? Not seeing much in the extended forecast and I only have a few days left of work on the flip, my guys are painting today, in the home stretch next week it'll be onto pavers and landscaping, if I can find plants anywhere. It'll be nice to get outside again


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> Whens everyone thinking of starting spring advertising / cleanups? Not seeing much in the extended forecast and I only have a few days left of work on the flip, my guys are painting today, in the home stretch next week it'll be onto pavers and landscaping, if I can find plants anywhere. It'll be nice to get outside again


I think it's over!


----------



## iceyman

Beautiful april weather


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> I think it's over!


I don't think it ever really got rolling


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Whens everyone thinking of starting spring advertising / cleanups? Not seeing much in the extended forecast and I only have a few days left of work on the flip, my guys are painting today, in the home stretch next week it'll be onto pavers and landscaping, if I can find plants anywhere. It'll be nice to get outside again


Got all the equipment ready over the last few days and a good amount of painting done. Hoping to start cleanups between the 15th and 20th, we'll see what the weather holds. Both construction crews will be back to full time starting Monday though. 20k mailers going out a week from this Friday


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I don't think it ever really got rolling


I agree 100%. This winter was joke. Hope next year is better. I kind of feel like I am still waiting for it to start.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Beginning of the season letters go out soon for lawn care/maint customers. Practically spring now.


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> Got all the equipment ready over the last few days and a good amount of painting done. Hoping to start cleanups between the 15th and 20th, we'll see what the weather holds. Both construction crews will be back to full time starting Monday though. 20k mailers going out a week from this Friday


What's the call back rate like on 20,000 mailers? I'm in a different trade (remodeling) so I'm sure it would be different for me but I'm curious. All my advertising's always been word of mouth, people seeing the trucks around and an ad in the paper. I never took a big shot in advertising but I've been thinking of postcards for a while now


----------



## kawasaki guy

S_Marino87 said:


> What's the call back rate like on 20,000 mailers?


I am curious too.


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> What's the call back rate like on 20,000 mailers? I'm in a different trade (remodeling) so I'm sure it would be different for me but I'm curious. All my advertising's always been word of mouth, people seeing the trucks around and an ad in the paper. I never took a big shot in advertising but I've been thinking of postcards for a while now


Hope for 1% return? Never have advertised but in a different biz.. (ice cream) .. 200 remodel jobs would be a nice penny tho no? No clue if thats pipedream or even close to reality.. ill shut up now


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> What's the call back rate like on 20,000 mailers? I'm in a different trade (remodeling) so I'm sure it would be different for me but I'm curious. All my advertising's always been word of mouth, people seeing the trucks around and an ad in the paper. I never took a big shot in advertising but I've been thinking of postcards for a while now


When I used to send mailers for maintenance/fert etc along with landscaping I would get about a 4% call back rate which is pretty high so I would caution anyone against expecting that. Now they go out strictly for design / build, mainly hardscape. The callback rate is between 1 and 1.5% over the last few seasons. I close on around 30% of those calls on average after the tire kickers, time wasters and price hunters etc. ROI on mailers (in my experience) is pretty industry specific. I also own laundromat, every 4 months we do between 5000 & 6000 pieces to different sections of the area where I try to focus advertising, coupons included. We'll get just over a 3% response on those. My wife owns an upscale salon and tried mailers to see around a 2% return. In the next year or so I'll be seeing how they work for two new businesses as well, not sure what to expect there either. Basically what I'm saying is I've done well with mailers but don't take my word as gospel since you're in a different trade. Being in remodeling though, I could see your rate being similar to my hardscape marketing. Sorry that's long winded, just trying to summarize most of what I know about direct mail. I'm no expert, I just have fairly extensive experience


----------



## V_Scapes

I'll have a newspaper ad going out in March. I've been getting a few calls here and there over the past month. Ideally I like to start Cleanups around the 10th or 15th. Depends on if the lawns dry up soon enough.


----------



## iceyman

My buddy advertises on facebook an does pretty well with it.


----------



## J.Ricci

I usually run my newspaper ad 52 weeks a year, this year I pulled it in December since I didn't mind not getting a few random calls through the winter since we're working on the house. Guess I should start that again soon. I'm thinking Monday the 13th for cleanups, of course the extended forecast shows rain/snow 4 days that week so we'll see.



Mike_C said:


> When I used to send mailers for maintenance/fert etc along with landscaping I would get about a 4% call back rate which is pretty high so I would caution anyone against expecting that. Now they go out strictly for design / build, mainly hardscape. The callback rate is between 1 and 1.5% over the last few seasons. I close on around 30% of those calls on average after the tire kickers, time wasters and price hunters etc. ROI on mailers (in my experience) is pretty industry specific. I also own laundromat, every 4 months we do between 5000 & 6000 pieces to different sections of the area where I try to focus advertising, coupons included. We'll get just over a 3% response on those. My wife owns an upscale salon and tried mailers to see around a 2% return. In the next year or so I'll be seeing how they work for two new businesses as well, not sure what to expect there either. Basically what I'm saying is I've done well with mailers but don't take my word as gospel since you're in a different trade. Being in remodeling though, I could see your rate being similar to my hardscape marketing. Sorry that's long winded, just trying to summarize most of what I know about direct mail. I'm no expert, I just have fairly extensive experience


Let me know when the liquor store opens, I'll be taking a trip up north in hopes of a discount haha


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> When I used to send mailers for maintenance/fert etc along with landscaping I would get about a 4% call back rate which is pretty high so I would caution anyone against expecting that. Now they go out strictly for design / build, mainly hardscape. The callback rate is between 1 and 1.5% over the last few seasons. I close on around 30% of those calls on average after the tire kickers, time wasters and price hunters etc. ROI on mailers (in my experience) is pretty industry specific. I also own laundromat, every 4 months we do between 5000 & 6000 pieces to different sections of the area where I try to focus advertising, coupons included. We'll get just over a 3% response on those. My wife owns an upscale salon and tried mailers to see around a 2% return. In the next year or so I'll be seeing how they work for two new businesses as well, not sure what to expect there either. Basically what I'm saying is I've done well with mailers but don't take my word as gospel since you're in a different trade. Being in remodeling though, I could see your rate being similar to my hardscape marketing. Sorry that's long winded, just trying to summarize most of what I know about direct mail. I'm no expert, I just have fairly extensive experience


I appreciate the response and detail. I couldn't handle the volume of calls that would come in from that many mailers, especially because I would guess most come in a short window of time but on a smaller scale I might give it a shot this year. Your printer must love you haha How do you handle getting mailing lists? Are they generally larger jobs you sell from them or more small / miscellaneous things? Also curious what your other business ventures are


----------



## kawasaki guy

Looks like I am turning on irrigation system for sod job I am doing today, I thought sod would still be dormant, temps would be low, and not need water for another month.

What do you guys think?


----------



## sota

I think even the brown spots in my back yard are starting to turn green.
We get hit with a random freeze and things die, and i'm gonna be pissed. So will the wife.


----------



## kawasaki guy

sota said:


> I think even the brown spots in my back yard are starting to turn green.
> We get hit with a random freeze and things die, and i'm gonna be pissed. So will the wife.


Early spring this season.


----------



## Randall Ave

I've got small weeds that are green, and a small rhododendron that looks like it's going to bloom


----------



## V_Scapes

This weather is going to screw up alot of plants if we get another cold snap.


----------



## Randall Ave

It was 72 here today. Would have been a nice day to take off. Wierd thing, I saw a lot of guys out with their plows on. Take the darn thing off. Is it to early to treat my lawn?


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> It was 72 here today. Would have been a nice day to take off. Wierd thing, I saw a lot of guys out with their plows on. Take the darn thing off. Is it to early to treat my lawn?


NJ law says commercial applicators can;t start applying fert until march 1st I believe. Homeowner date is later I think.


----------



## kawasaki guy

I don't think it includes straight herbicides with no fert though.


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> I appreciate the response and detail. I couldn't handle the volume of calls that would come in from that many mailers, especially because I would guess most come in a short window of time but on a smaller scale I might give it a shot this year. Your printer must love you haha How do you handle getting mailing lists? Are they generally larger jobs you sell from them or more small / miscellaneous things? Also curious what your other business ventures are


I'll make it short so as not to (continue to) overtake the thread here, I have all my own mailing lists at this point, jobs from mailers have ranged between $2,500 and 150k so it's it pretty wide range, and I'm in the process of getting a deer prevention business off the ground this spring, everything else is a little more distant but there are more things in the pipeline. Have a few rental properties as well. Feel free to message me if you have more questions about direct mail, don't know how helpful I'll be though



kawasaki guy said:


> NJ law says commercial applicators can;t start applying fert until march 1st I believe. Homeowner date is later I think.


 As far as I know, the dates March 1st for homeowners and commercial applicators, but I may have overlooked something. Pretty sure he's not a landscaper though, so I would say just go ahead and treat it whenever you have the time. It's your own lawn, weathers great and if someone does say something about doing it before March 1st just play dumb. Nobody knows the dates other than certified applicators anyway


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> I'll make it short so as not to (continue to) overtake the thread here, I have all my own mailing lists at this point, jobs from mailers have ranged between $2,500 and 150k so it's it pretty wide range, and I'm in the process of getting a deer prevention business off the ground this spring, everything else is a little more distant but there are more things in the pipeline. Have a few rental properties as well. Feel free to message me if you have more questions about direct mail, don't know how helpful I'll be though
> 
> As far as I know, the dates March 1st for homeowners and commercial applicators, but I may have overlooked something. Pretty sure he's not a landscaper though, so I would say just go ahead and treat it whenever you have the time. It's your own lawn, weathers great and if someone does say something about doing it before March 1st just play dumb. Nobody knows the dates other than certified applicators anyway


Have a truck repair shop. Just figured might get a head start if it's going to be like this.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Have a truck repair shop. Just figured might get a head start if it's going to be like this.


Totally agree with Mike I don't think the rules apply to homeowners as I have a fert license myself but in my opinion it's alittle early to be applying pre emergent herbicide.


----------



## V_Scapes

Washed my dump trucks today and was very tempted to empty out my 5500 loaded with salt and salter but I still feel were in for a sneaky March storm. This weather gets everyone in a tizzy, I felt guilty not working today and had to remind myself that it's still February.


----------



## J.Ricci

Inside the house is finished, working a full day today to get the rest of the yard torn out and start some pavers. Want to get this house on the market the week after next, also need to shift over to spring prep soon. Also, if anyone's interested I'll possibly be selling my '08 F350 and my International soon, taking the pickup tonight and the rolloff Monday to the ford dealer to see what I'm offered on a trade in since I'm planning on setting up a new F650. If I don't like their offer I'll just sell privately. Both are great trucks, the F350 just sits in the summer though since I only run one maintenance and one side work/construction crew, and the rolloff's great as well it's just time for an upgrade.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well its Febuary, in the high 60s, and now a thunder lightning storm. Gotta love it.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Looks like a pretty narrow band.


----------



## iceyman

Yea some nice gusts and pretty heavy rain and alot of lightning..ya know the typical February weather


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Yea some nice gusts and pretty heavy rain and alot of lightning..ya know the typical February weather


I forgot that it was Feb I thought it was a June afternoon today. This was just a great winter.


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> Yea some nice gusts and pretty heavy rain and alot of lightning..ya know the typical February weather


Ya, rain tues wed thurs too.


----------



## djt1029

My weather channel app showed something for next Friday, I don't believe it though. Time to start getting equipment ready soon. Would like to get one salt run in at least so I have nothing left to store this summer


----------



## UniqueTouch

pre emergent needs another 2 weeks for sure, I got about 30 people bugging me to aerate and over seed already. told them to relax it'll snow again


----------



## V_Scapes

Slight chance for wintry weather second week of March with cooler temps coming in. If we were to get anything it would have to be a perfect setup.


----------



## Randall Ave

I don't think anything big, but maybe an inch or two storm.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Nothing in the forecast here.


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> Inside the house is finished, working a full day today to get the rest of the yard torn out and start some pavers. Want to get this house on the market the week after next, also need to shift over to spring prep soon. Also, if anyone's interested I'll possibly be selling my '08 F350 and my International soon, taking the pickup tonight and the rolloff Monday to the ford dealer to see what I'm offered on a trade in since I'm planning on setting up a new F650. If I don't like their offer I'll just sell privately. Both are great trucks, the F350 just sits in the summer though since I only run one maintenance and one side work/construction crew, and the rolloff's great as well it's just time for an upgrade.


If you do not trade the roll off in shoot me a pm with some info on it.


----------



## Mike_C

Have a couple of guys doing the cleanup at my house/yard and we're bringing site machines back to the yard today. If anyone's interested I'm going to sell my HL750 this year, love the machine but I'm going to replace it with a backhoe so it has summer use as well. I have a potential buyer for it but we all know how that goes


----------



## J.Ricci

Spent the day at the Ford dealer, they gave me a much better deal than I was expecting for the trade ins and worked with me a little on price, new truck's going straight to be painted and set up with the switch-n-go system and a couple underbody boxes which will take some time. Can't wait to get out there and use it, starting to get spring fever now


----------



## V_Scapes

I've been getting some calls for some good construction work the past couple of weeks. No snow winters tend to get people thinking about their yards more since they get to look at it all winter, at least that's my take. Always nice to have some jobs ready for when cleanups and mulch are done.


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Spent the day at the Ford dealer, they gave me a much better deal than I was expecting for the trade ins and worked with me a little on price, new truck's going straight to be painted and set up with the switch-n-go system and a couple underbody boxes which will take some time. Can't wait to get out there and use it, starting to get spring fever now


Congrats on the truck, I really like the look of the new F650/750's



V_Scapes said:


> I've been getting some calls for some good construction work the past couple of weeks. No snow winters tend to get people thinking about their yards more since they get to look at it all winter, at least that's my take. Always nice to have some jobs ready for when cleanups and mulch are done.


Yeah I've noticed the same, people spend a little more on the yard years we don't get snow or at least it seems that way. Have a few estimates to put together this week and get out there, if I hear back from them soon enough I'll probably do a few of those jobs before we even start cleanups.


----------



## sota

I'm gonna call next week and see about another 26 ton truck of 5/8 clean crush to work on the driveway.


----------



## V_Scapes

Watching news12 right now they're talking about light snow Friday. Wouldn't mind a salt run I've got 2 pallets to get rid of.


----------



## Mike_C

If we don't get snow Friday (which I doubt) I think I'm going to have them start cleanups on Tuesday. Everything's ready to go now, today I have my first 2 loads of mulch coming into the shop and a trailer load of fertilizer and seed. Time to start making some money


----------



## kawasaki guy

I still have an almost whole pallet from 2016 (minus 10-12 bags)

A pallet lasts me a whole winter, I do resi walks/driveways.

Bring on spring. Sending out begining of the season letters as we speak.


----------



## J.Ricci

I have a full pallet left, I know as soon as we move that from the garage into the shed we'll probably get some snow or at least ice. Monday we'll start getting ready for spring, couple more days at the house before then. Pavers will be done by the end of tomorrow, found plants so that's on tap for Thursday, sod and mulch Friday. Feels good to be doing landscape work the last few days


----------



## kawasaki guy

I got all of the beginning of the season letters ready to go out in the mail tomorrow.

Did a sod redo thursday/friday, and finished up the final pieces and collected the check saturday AM. Dormant, got hit with big downpour saturday PM, and suppooused to have rain showers for the next 2 days. Should do well.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's pooring there right now by the map.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> It's pooring there right now by the map.


Raining, but not pouring at all.


----------



## iceyman

Maybe a little frozen stuff friday


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 55 outside here now.


----------



## sota

friday?


----------



## V_Scapes

Just started rumbling here. Storms today, wind tomorrow, snow Friday. This weather is wacked.


----------



## Mike_C

Coming down pretty good here. Spent the morning putting together some estimates waiting for a few deliveries now. Snow Friday looks like nothing much but it's supposed to be 15 degrees overnight into Saturday, hopefully we can salt again


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like we just finished the pavers in time the sky's seems ready to open up. Friday looks like nothing here, would be nice to get one more salting in though. Going to AC Saturday - Monday so the extra money would've been nice to leave on the craps table


----------



## crazyboy

Supposed to get cold Friday night after the little precipitation. Hopefully we can get a little salt run out of it, but not holding my breath. Sure hope so as I have a few tons of salt on site that I need to find a place for if it doesn't get used *trucewhiteflag* Can never trust March, but I'm thinking its about time to pull stakes and call this winter a wash.


----------



## V_Scapes

Agreed. A salt run on Friday would be a blessing but not likely. After that all the snow equipment is getting washed and put away. I just have a few odds and ends to tie up before cleanups start and contracts got mailed today. The weather still looks up and down for the next week or so, hoping to get going between the 10th and 15th.


----------



## LAB INC

crazyboy said:


> Supposed to get cold Friday night after the little precipitation. Hopefully we can get a little salt run out of it, but not holding my breath. Sure hope so as I have a few tons of salt on site that I need to find a place for if it doesn't get used *trucewhiteflag* Can never trust March, but I'm thinking its about time to pull stakes and call this winter a wash.


This winter was a wash for sure! Glad it's over I would like to forget all bout it!


----------



## iceyman

Hella windy today


----------



## V_Scapes

Seeing a coating to an inch tomorrow afternoon. Kinda hoping to get enough to just salt and not plow. Might be a possibility given how cold it's going to be tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## Mike_C

Keep an eye on March 13/15 range, there's some potential there, we'll see. Cold morning here, spending the weekend at my place down the shore was planning on fishing a little but I only lasted out there about a half hour


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Keep an eye on March 13/15 range, there's some potential there, we'll see. Cold morning here, spending the weekend at my place down the shore was planning on fishing a little but I only lasted out there about a half hour


Yea hopefully its warm next week for a couple days before more cold comes in.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Keep an eye on March 13/15 range, there's some potential there, we'll see. Cold morning here, spending the weekend at my place down the shore was planning on fishing a little but I only lasted out there about a half hour


I did see something along those lines, still very far out.
We had near whiteout conditions here yesterday around 6pm. Dropped a quick coating on the grass and only snowed for about 15 mins. Temps still up and down this coming week.


----------



## sota

yea the "snow" yesterday was a definite WTF moment. Just mother nature reminding us it's still technically winter.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's about 8 outside here. But warm is coming again. If ya haven't put the equipment away. Might as well. The fat lady is singing.


----------



## sota

WU says snow late saturday into sunday, but only about 1" maybe. not even worth worrying about. the constant rain they're showing after that along with the warm temperatures would take care of it.


----------



## V_Scapes

Tomorrow's agenda will be replacing one side of a driveways Belgium block that my other driver destroyed during one of the storms...Love paying for other people's stupidity.
Seeing some kind of wintry weather Friday night. Figures I took the salt and salter off of the truck today.


----------



## iceyman

Guys dont sleep on the next 10 days.. alot of potential


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Guys dont sleep on the next 10 days.. alot of potential


Started cleanups today but I'm expecting something over the course of the next 2 weeks.


----------



## J.Ricci

Tomorrow starts serious spring prep, would take another storm but I doubt we'll see anything on the coast at least. Heading back from AC shortly, back to reality. The boys are washing the trucks and snow equipment today, by the end of the day plows and salter will be put away. If that doesn't make it snow, I don't know what will


----------



## djt1029

Painted the bed of my maintenance dump truck yesterday, still have a lot to do for spring but all my letters are out and I've got a decent amount of prep work done on things, this weekend looks like it could be interesting in snow wise


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Guys dont sleep on the next 10 days.. alot of potential


Maybe for salt runs. I think plowing season is over for South of 80 or 78. Be nice if I was wrong, but doubt it.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> Maybe for salt runs. I think plowing season is over for South of 80 or 78. Be nice if I was wrong, but doubt it.


All it takes is a low in the righg spot for anywhere to snow.. hell it can snow in dc this weekend if the low tracks south


----------



## Randall Ave

I had 77 am on this morning. They were saying a good chance of a plowable snow this weekend. Did not have much other time to look at anything. I'm ripping a lift axle off a truck, my insurance company was here today. And I have a workman's comp insurance safety inspection on Thursday. That should be interesting.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Everything has to be just right to overcome the higher sun angle too. Not impossible but improbable.


----------



## V_Scapes

Replaced some Belgium block today, felt good to be back working a bit.

The weekend is still far off, many different scenarios that could play out. All depends what happens Thursday which also presents an opportunity for snow. Not what I want but it is what it is.


----------



## LAB INC

Did someone say snow? Glad all my stuf is away!


----------



## Randall Ave

I got one plow still out, but my daughter used my truck, now she would rather drive that. I didn't get it back yet. But it will need gas soon.


----------



## V_Scapes

It's a crap shoot at this point, stay tuned.


----------



## Randall Ave

I guess it's possible, we had all four seasons last week.


----------



## V_Scapes

Models trending South today.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> I got one plow still out, but my daughter used my truck, now she would rather drive that. I didn't get it back yet. But it will need gas soon.


If anyone else uses my truck, I make sure it is on empty, gets me a free tank of gas.


----------



## J.Ricci

Of course it's shifting south now that my plows are back behind the trailers. It's only Tuesday so we'll see what happens. I just picked up my mowers from spring service at dealer earlier today, we're in the process of servicing everything else now. It would figure we're ready for spring mode and winter finally would hit, thats life in Jersey. Looks warm tomorrow and Thursday at least, have some painting I want to get done


----------



## Randall Ave

kawasaki guy said:


> If anyone else uses my truck, I make sure it is on empty, gets me a free tank of gas.


 well now let's think about this. She still lives at home, going to county college. She and the wife usually smile at me once a week, when they need gas. Otherwise I'm lucky to eat as good as the dog.


----------



## S_Marino87

Looks to be a complete miss for us here now, but we shall see. My plows are always accessible so I'm always up for snow



J.Ricci said:


> Of course it's shifting south now that my plows are back behind the trailers. It's only Tuesday so we'll see what happens. I just picked up my mowers from spring service at dealer earlier today, we're in the process of servicing everything else now. It would figure we're ready for spring mode and winter finally would hit, thats life in Jersey. Looks warm tomorrow and Thursday at least, have some painting I want to get done


Is the house flip all finished?


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> well now let's think about this. She still lives at home, going to county college. She and the wife usually smile at me once a week, when they need gas. Otherwise I'm lucky to eat as good as the dog.


The life of being a father of a teenage daughter. I feel your pain, I have 3


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> well now let's think about this. She still lives at home, going to county college. She and the wife usually smile at me once a week, when they need gas. Otherwise I'm lucky to eat as good as the dog.


Good point. So now you have to pay for 2x the gas. payup


----------



## kawasaki guy

I have 0 hope for snow, and would not mind if we got none. Cleanups or at least first fert apps should start next week.


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> Looks to be a complete miss for us here now, but we shall see. My plows are always accessible so I'm always up for snow
> 
> Is the house flip all finished?


Yeah all done with it. It'll be on the market in the next few days. I had a potential buyer during construction so I left a message with him, would be nice if something came of that.


----------



## Randall Ave

kawasaki guy said:


> Good point. So now you have to pay for 2x the gas. payup


I pay for all the gas.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> I pay for all the gas.


What type of truck? Must be a nice big gas guzzler if your daughter wants to drive it...


----------



## Randall Ave

2004, ford F-250, nothing special. She wants me to get the 2001 ford going, it needs some work. That has a V-10. Shes snappy, but its been sitting, and mother rust is attacking. Sad thing, there is only 80,000 miles on it. Problem is, there is no time, or no money.


----------



## V_Scapes

AccuWeather says 1-2" for Friday morning here. The weekend is still uncertain. The temps still seem up and down for the next week or so. Can't start Cleanups with the ground frozen every morning, this weather pattern is for the dogs.


----------



## iceyman

Watch out for this pattern to produce something big for next week


----------



## crazyboy

iceyman said:


> Watch out for this pattern to produce something big for next week


Wouldn't be opposed to that!


----------



## sota

I would. I want to get the toy car out and start shaking it down for the year. If the roads are wet/salty that doesn't happen.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> I would. I want to get the toy car out and start shaking it down for the year. If the roads are wet/salty that doesn't happen.


Wats the toy


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Watch out for this pattern to produce something big for next week


Tuesday right? This weekend is a bust.


----------



## Mike_C

Just checked TWC, 2-4 tomorrow night into Friday, 3-6 Monday into Tuesday, another inch or two later in the week and nothing but rain/snow mixing the following week. We did a handful of cleanups on Monday, doing a few more today but I think after today we'll hold off on them for the rest of the week to see what happens. Have plenty of side jobs to keep the guys busy and already have 2 decent size construction jobs underway. Tomorrow if everything stays on track I guess we'll be putting plows back on.


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> Wats the toy


2005 Dodge Neon SRT-4, with extra go.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Into tees ans 20s at night from this Friday to next Thursday. No snow though, above freezing during the day.


----------



## J.Ricci

Seeing the chance of 2" here on Friday according to Accuweather. Chance of a little more snow Sunday but no mention of accumulation. It would be nice to get one more storm billed out before starting spring work


----------



## Randall Ave

So, we are into March, and winter may start. Well, for a week anyway.


----------



## V_Scapes

Also seeing 2-4 for us early Friday. So I guess unloading my salt bags by hand Sunday is what did it. For whoever still wants snow, your welcome.


----------



## Mike_C

Moved my site machines back today, tomorrow we'll put the trucks back in snow mode. Have a few good size jobs already in progress but it is what it is. Figures it'll get really snowy right when things are underway but money is money


----------



## to_buy

The fat lady hasn't sang yet!!


----------



## iceyman

Tmrw


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm right in the sweet spot on that map. Wind is cranking some here today.


----------



## djt1029

Was planning on going to get my new trailer today, now it'll be a pain in the a** to juggle everything around with the snow. Seeing a couple inches in most reports for here tomorrow, next week looks potentially big enough to push cleanups back a bit


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Tmrw
> 
> View attachment 171356


That's about double what NWS is calling for.
I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Mike_C

Everything's back in snow mode, we'll be pretreating around 11PM tonight and see what happens from there. Next week looks to be a bigger deal maybe 6-10 if things hold true, going to push cleanups back a bit for sure


----------



## sota

Yea... just put the plow back on myself.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> That's about double what NWS is calling for.
> I'll believe it when I see it.


Have to account for warm ground which can cut back totals.. also depends on if any starts as rain.. we will see


----------



## J.Ricci

Saying 1-3 here but I'm not expecting more than a salt run. That said the plows are all back on, I'm done one since I traded in the pickup but it's not a big deal especially if it turns out to just be a salt & sidewalk storm


----------



## crazyboy

Im thinking salt if that, plows aren't hitched uo yet though so I'm sure it will be deep instead.


----------



## V_Scapes

Also geared the trucks up. 3-5 for my region but I doubt we'll see the high end and schools are delayed already. I feel like it'll have a hard time sticking on the front end but everything will lock up with some really cold temps through the weekend. Tuesday looks interesting.


----------



## sota

gonna agree with V here. it *just* started to flake at my place as of right now 0630. we haven't even got a school notice of any form.


----------



## to_buy

Nada in Newark yet, 7:00am, ready with shovel in hand LOL


----------



## V_Scapes

Doesn't seem to be sticking to the roads anywhere. Should've stayed in bed


----------



## iceyman

Yea we needed it to start overnight.. models locked and loaded for a bomb tues


----------



## Randall Ave

It's sticking just a little here. But the coffers must be full of salt. They even have the contractors out salting. What a waste of money.


----------



## J.Ricci

Pavements still clear here, seems like some sleet is mixing in here and there. I'm going to head out and salt shortly, then if anything I'll just have to send a couple guys out for sidewalks later


----------



## Randall Ave

You Jersey guys running over 10,000 GVW have DOT numbers? I think it's a requirement now.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> You Jersey guys running over 10,000 GVW have DOT numbers? I think it's a requirement now.


It is a requirement now.


----------



## iceyman

Gona get cold tmrw.. everything needs salt


----------



## Mr. Jon

iceyman said:


> It is a requirement now.


Yes, even the pickup trucks b/c they're over 10k with trailer.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> You Jersey guys running over 10,000 GVW have DOT numbers? I think it's a requirement now.


no.


----------



## sota

info on this 10k GVW thing?


----------



## Mr. Jon

sota said:


> info on this 10k GVW thing?


Any commercial vehicle that will ever weigh more than 10k (trailer included) must register with DOT. # displayed on vehicle, annual inspection, daily inspection reports, driver hours recorded, medical card, driver records, must pull in weigh stations, roadside inspections, etc, etc, etc... Two troopers even came to my office and inspected all my records!


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like we're done here, I salted everything myself walkways included, Tuesday looks like we'll get to push some snow but late season I always have my doubts about the forecast this far in advance. If we do get it, hopefully we get a quick melt off at least


----------



## V_Scapes

Not much to speak of here either. Hit a few walkways before the schools opened and salted my condo complex. Might go out around 5 when the temps start dropping.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Looks like we're done here, I salted everything myself walkways included, Tuesday looks like we'll get to push some snow but late season I always have my doubts about the forecast this far in advance. If we do get it, hopefully we get a quick melt off at least


Tuesday could be one of the biggest march snowstorms in history


----------



## Mike_C

Pre-treated everything early this morning, spot salted and cleaned up walkways during the storm now the guys are just finishing up re-salting everywhere. Some nice bills going out with this one for very little labor which is always nice. Tuesday into Wednesday looks interesting, probably going to be more snow than I would like this time of year but we'll deal with it. Not fun getting a late start on spring


----------



## duramax plow

It's suppose to be a snow squall around 7pm, to add a little bit more snow(coating). I'll salt then. My more critical lots, I salted during the snow.


----------



## crazyboy

Keep getting alerts for a snow squal this evening, would be nice to get a salt run in. If not Tuesday is sounding interesting


----------



## djt1029

Salted a few zero tolerance accounts, everywhere else was left untouched. It didn't stick to pavement here. Tuesday/Wednesday doesn't look like fun, not happy about the seemingly late start to spring after the long lull we had


----------



## sota

T/W is scaring the crap out of me.
WU is saying 12"+ !!!!


----------



## Randall Ave

We should know more by Sunday. It's still early.


----------



## V_Scapes

Also seeing double digits for Tuesday. I don't want it because I don't feel like starting cleanups in April. I've been getting calls for some good construction work, people are hot to trot this year.


----------



## AG09

Mr. Jon said:


> Any commercial vehicle that will ever weigh more than 10k (trailer included) must register with DOT. # displayed on vehicle, annual inspection, daily inspection reports, driver hours recorded, medical card, driver records, must pull in weigh stations, roadside inspections, etc, etc, etc... Two troopers even came to my office and inspected all my records!


Do you have a link to apply for the DOT #?


----------



## Mike_C

If this storm holds true it'll probably mean no more cleanups until around April 1st. I guess the only good thing that would come with that is everything's prepped for spring so we could all actually take some time off. Where was this weather a month ago


----------



## Mr. Jon

AG09 said:


> Do you have a link to apply for the DOT #?


https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration/do-i-need-usdot-number


----------



## Tcp

Mr. Jon said:


> Any commercial vehicle that will ever weigh more than 10k (trailer included) must register with DOT. # displayed on vehicle, annual inspection, daily inspection reports, driver hours recorded, medical card, driver records, must pull in weigh stations, roadside inspections, etc, etc, etc... Two troopers even came to my office and inspected all my records!


I run 80.000 dump trucks and pull 20 ton trailers and I don't display a dot number don't need one if you drive intrastate only if you run interstate cross state lines


----------



## Randall Ave

Supposedly they changed the rules first of the year. Anyway, been fixing plows and trucks all day yesterday, heading back to shop now. All this and we probably won't get nothing.


----------



## sota

guess the key thing for me is, that word "commercial" means i'm not effected.

and if only it were true we weren't going to get slammed. I'm predicting this gets ugly, what with the quantities and wind predicted. If the timing charts are right, this is going to hit hard and fast, making it an ungodly mess.


----------



## sota




----------



## Randall Ave

My own trucks are about as ready as they are gonna get. Now trying tofix other peoples stuff. Just going to throw some weight in the back of the pickup. There will not be a egg, or a gallon of milk on any shelf around here.


----------



## iceyman

Told u guys it was coming.. this may get intense


----------



## J.Ricci

I was outside this morning to start up the snowblowers since it's been a while and got a call from a realtor friend of mine who had someone put an offer on the house I flipped this winter. Checked the forecast afterwards hoping to continue my streak of luck but we're still getting snow, was worth a shot I guess.


----------



## V_Scapes

Remember a couple of years ago when we were supposed to get slammed and only got 2"? These noreasters can wobble either way last minute.


----------



## to_buy

Fat Lady is singing Boys


----------



## iceyman

Going out with a classic tune


to_buy said:


> Fat Lady is singing Boys


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Remember a couple of years ago when we were supposed to get slammed and only got 2"? These noreasters can wobble either way last minute.


This is a totally different type of storm. Many more factors than just a noreaster. So many models have been locked in for days now for a big solution.. yes minor east /west changes but alot of agreement right now


----------



## duramax plow

iceyman said:


> This is a totally different type of storm. Many more factors than just a noreaster. So many models have been locked in for days now for a big solution.. yes minor east /west changes but alot of agreement right now


He's right though, I remember that, 2015, 3 storms combined was the forecast 12-18 inches. We got less than 4 inches. Up until 1 hour before the storm, theyr were still calling for 12 inches. The storm started, like 6 hours after what they predicted.

On that note, I believe this storm will at LEAST give us 5 inches. It's already cold outside. Lets hope it don't wash away before we can make the money, like the last even in february.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Remember a couple of years ago when we were supposed to get slammed and only got 2"? These noreasters can wobble either way last minute.


That's the storm I keep thinking of, the news was saying 24-32" for my area, we ended up with just under 5" total. Even when it was obvious just by being outside in the storm that it was wrapping up the news still tried to say it would over 2 feet until around 4AM when they started lowering totals. Year or two before that I remember being in a 8-12 zone for a storm supposed to hit late Sunday night. While watching TV the night before the totals went down almost every hour. We ended up with so little I couldn't even go out to salt. I don't think this one will be a complete miss or anything, just saying anythings possible


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> I was outside this morning to start up the snowblowers since it's been a while and got a call from a realtor friend of mine who had someone put an offer on the house I flipped this winter. Checked the forecast afterwards hoping to continue my streak of luck but we're still getting snow, was worth a shot I guess.


That was quick on the house, congrats. We did one in December/January, just cosmetic work mostly nothing crazy but the first people to look at it gave the asking price.


----------



## Randall Ave

You would hope the technology would be better now. I'm almost ready. Shop needs a cleaning, a customer is dropping off two trucks tomorrow for plow work. Better be there first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> That's the storm I keep thinking of, the news was saying 24-32" for my area, we ended up with just under 5" total. Even when it was obvious just by being outside in the storm that it was wrapping up the news still tried to say it would over 2 feet until around 4AM when they started lowering totals. Year or two before that I remember being in a 8-12 zone for a storm supposed to hit late Sunday night. While watching TV the night before the totals went down almost every hour. We ended up with so little I couldn't even go out to salt. I don't think this one will be a complete miss or anything, just saying anythings possible


I remember them both well, especially the major one that ended up giving us here 3" or so. Would like this one to follow those but if not I'm hoping it clears out early enough that we can have everything opened up enough by morning.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> That's the storm I keep thinking of, the news was saying 24-32" for my area, we ended up with just under 5" total. Even when it was obvious just by being outside in the storm that it was wrapping up the news still tried to say it would over 2 feet until around 4AM when they started lowering totals. Year or two before that I remember being in a 8-12 zone for a storm supposed to hit late Sunday night. While watching TV the night before the totals went down almost every hour. We ended up with so little I couldn't even go out to salt. I don't think this one will be a complete miss or anything, just saying anythings possible


Exactly. I believe we're gonna get womped on but also wouldn't be surprised if we got less than half of the totals predicted. Really hope that's the way it'll go but not likely. Oh well, if it comes to fruition I'll be in it for 24hrs, seeing 12-18 here


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I remember them both well, especially the major one that ended up giving us here 3" or so. Would like this one to follow those but if not I'm hoping it clears out early enough that we can have everything opened up enough by morning.


Not likely from what I'm seeing, heaviest snow from 4am to noon. Rates up to 3" an hour. Good luck keeping up with that.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Not likely from what I'm seeing, heaviest snow from 4am to noon. Rates up to 3" an hour. Good luck keeping up with that.


I was referring to Wednesday morning, Tuesday's shot but everywhere will be closed, Wednesday they'll be trying to open. 3" an hour is impossible to keep up with no matter what you do.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm still waiting to hear something from our illustrious governor. If it's anything like there calling, the state will be at a standstill.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> I'm still waiting to hear something from our illustrious governor. If it's anything like there calling, the state will be at a standstill.


Still no snow?


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Still no snow?


Me and dog are doing a snow dance, might be working this week.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I was referring to Wednesday morning, Tuesday's shot but everywhere will be closed, Wednesday they'll be trying to open. 3" an hour is impossible to keep up with no matter what you do.


Oh copy that. Thought you meant Tuesday. Gonna be long hours none the less.


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks cold all week after it, going to take a while to melt, plus maybe a coating Friday night here. Doesn't look like it really warms up until Monday/Tuesday the 27th/28th unfortunately


----------



## Petr51488

What are the odds this storm isn't as strong as they say it's going to be? I fee with all this hype it'll end up being half or very small areas will get hit hard.


----------



## S_Marino87

Tomorrow morning I'll put the plows on, fuel up and cancel my jobs for Tuesday. It doesn't look like it will drag into Wednesday anymore like they originally were saying which is good, I hate long duration storms


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> Tomorrow morning I'll put the plows on, fuel up and cancel my jobs for Tuesday. It doesn't look like it will drag into Wednesday anymore like they originally were saying which is good, I hate long duration storms


Long duration or not 18-24 takes awhile to clean up


----------



## Randall Ave

I will state that I'm not looking forward to this.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

People keep saying to me "you'll be happy" and "you're getting your wish". Heck no. I wish for 4" of powder overnight on weekends. 
They have no idea.


----------



## crazyboy

Bring it :weightlifter::weightlifter:


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> I will state that I'm not looking forward to this.





k1768 said:


> People keep saying to me "you'll be happy" and "you're getting your wish". Heck no. I wish for 4" of powder overnight on weekends.
> They have no idea.


This, all of it. I'd have preferred a couple smaller/lighter storms to cut my teeth on more, but it is what it is.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I will state that I'm not looking forward to this.


Agreed. I always get a nice little knot in my stomach before storms like this.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Agreed. I always get a nice little knot in my stomach before storms like this.


Yea i have the nervous excited feeling. Anything over a foot with 50mph winds can get interesting


----------



## Oakplow

My phone has not stop ringing since yesterday. Its going to end up being 5 inches and after all this hype


----------



## COAL REAPER

that feeling before a storm that doesnt let you fall asleep when you really need it!


----------



## djt1029

I hate the big storms, not looking forward to it. Already looking forward to getting home after finishing this one.


----------



## Mike_C

These kind of storms suck, the one good thing is it doesn't look like the usual March snowfall where it snows, rains, then snows again.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

State of emergency declared.

https://readynj.wordpress.com


----------



## V_Scapes

Preparations are all done, gonna have a couple beers and curl up into the fetal position.


----------



## Randall Ave

Finally got home. Fixed plows all day. I've already had enough of this. And it's spitting some flakes out there


----------



## crazyboy

Us coastal guys look like we are going to get the shaft again.


----------



## Mike_C

crazyboy said:


> Us coastal guys look like we are going to get the shaft again.


I know it must be frustrating to actually be there and have it happen over and over but I really wish we were down there where it hardly ever stacks up. Big snow's no fun


----------



## iceyman

Here in western monmouth we can get anything from 4" to 18".. please treND colder and east.. one time stella


----------



## iceyman

Nwnj is gonna get pummeled


----------



## UniqueTouch

anyone hear any totals for Monmouth county, Hearing its the end of the world to 5 inches.


----------



## shawn_




----------



## Randall Ave

Wake up, snowing here.


----------



## crazyboy

Up for the rain storm!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Maybe 3" or so on grass and truck. Can see shadow of pavement in some spots, 32° no current precipitation. Western Monmouth County.


----------



## UniqueTouch

just did my lots, pouring on me, looks like your right about the rain storm. I'm convinced its all about selling food and shovels and that crap. back in the day they were always right, and now they are never right and they have more technology


----------



## UniqueTouch

I'm gonna start sending bills to these weather guys for all the times they wasted ours of my time prior to storm days


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Went out for a couple hours pushed slush in a gas station and drug store. Anybody that's closed today will get hit tonight if there's anything to hit.
Got soaking wet shoveling slush in heavy rain. 
I had more snow in my driveway when I left than when I got back home.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Lol I hear ya , I'm I'm about to hit the streets looking for the county guy that blasted me while I was doing walks on wall street in west long branch lol. Probably one of the guys I used to work with. lol. well atleast everyone got their wish of no snow and can start doing clean ups and sod jobs


----------



## djt1029

I ran through the commercials and a few of the houses already, it was mostly light snow and some ice pellets when I was out. Coming down heavy now, just got home going to go out after the heavy stuffs done. We're in a 6-12" range now here in Bergen.


----------



## J.Ricci

Raining here, scraping slush and throwing salt, we're in a 1-3" range now according to some sites and coating -1" on others. They claim we're going to get another small burst of snow but the salt will take care of that anyway if it even happens


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> View attachment 171448


Never trust any of those Facebook weather pages


----------



## UniqueTouch

lol Aint that the truth.


----------



## kawasaki guy

J.Ricci said:


> Never trust any of those Facebook weather pages


They were right about here, no snow. All rain. We lost power this morning too at 4:30-5Am, had it back up by 7 after I reported to AC Electric.


crazyboy said:


> Us coastal guys look like we are going to get the shaft again.


I am glad, back out mowing and doing fert Thursday after the wind is gone.


----------



## sota

guessing everyone is still out there working their asses off.


----------



## Randall Ave

Just finishing up. I'm do dam sore I can't move. Still gotta do the house and shop. And one relative. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## crazyboy

Havent done a thing, maybe it will freeze up and I can throw some salt


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm in Mine Hill. We got a foot.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Rain and tidal flooding...

Might be looking for another employee, preferably with pesticide cert in category 3B if you know anyone interested.


----------



## J.Ricci

kawasaki guy said:


> They were right about here, no snow. All rain.


Last night they said 10-18 here, we got about an inch of slush. Pretty big disparity


----------



## V_Scapes

About 13" here. Unbelievable how hard it was snowing around 10am. Couldn't see if anyone was coming in the opposite direction not to mention keeping the windshield clean. 16 hours later we pushed the commercials 2-3 times and all the resis twice. Everything locked up solid tonight, lots of salt to be spread tomorrow. Can't wait to send bills!


----------



## djt1029

Finished the route about a half hour ago, gearing up to go salt now. We ended up with 10-12" with a ton of sleet. Absolutely miserable to push. Got stuck good bad for the first time in 9 years of plowing, broke a few dozen snow shovels and a snowblower but got it done. That was the heaviest **** I've ever pushed


----------



## crazyboy

And managed to lose the cover off the Vbox. Cant win!!!


----------



## Mike_C

We got between 18-22" give or take depending on location. Just got back to the office to get tomorrow's marching orders together for the boys. A lot of stacking and machine work coming up tomorrow and tomorrow night, not something we get to do in March very often


----------



## duramax plow

Is there anybody available to plow in the Philadelphia area for 4-6 hours? Txt or call me: Steve- 215-833-4123


----------



## duramax plow

duramax plow said:


> Is there anybody available to plow in the Philadelphia area for 4-6 hours? Txt or call me: Steve- 215-833-4123


I'm out plowing now, and having another plow driver to help out will help speed up the process. I am willing to pay $100 an hr, if that's fair.


----------



## sota

24 residences and 2 small commercials yesterday. me pushing (mostly) and another guy shoveling. just over 12 hours out. weather brought out one crazy guy.


----------



## iceyman

Well that was a crapshow.. 
3" rain.. bunch of sleet.. which was hardest sleet ive ever been in. Then rain and back to snow.. which all turned into a block of ice.. funnnnn


----------



## kawasaki guy

Shame it is cold, lawns I just seeded and sodded would be growing like crazy with all of the rain we got... good thing the sod can go dormant for a few weeks in the cold.


----------



## COAL REAPER

about 15" here. In a backhoe for 18 hours. Coulda been worse. Big drifts. Took me an hour last night to cut a one car width up my lane...


----------



## sota

we got 6" here, but early on (8am'ish?) it turned into some of the hardest sleet i've ever felt. I swear it was borderline hail. I had a 1/2" thick build up on my hood.


----------



## kawasaki guy

J.Ricci said:


> Last night they said 10-18 here, we got about an inch of slush. Pretty big disparity


Better than I got, I just got a day with no income, was all rain. At least I can do cleanups/mows again next week and make some payup

And anyone know a good body guy? I am starting to get little rust holes above rear wheels on the F250, don't want to look like one of those hacks with a rusted out truck.


----------



## J.Ricci

We had some strong winds, we worked a half day on some tree work that came out of that so it wasn't a total loss. Tomorrow we have a little stone wall job, Friday ripping out a front yard and spreading pea gravel, spring's slowly starting. Next week looks like cleanups weather


----------



## shawn_

For a smaller 4-5" storm my two trucks logged a lot of hours ....


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> We had some strong winds, we worked a half day on some tree work that came out of that so it wasn't a total loss. Tomorrow we have a little stone wall job, Friday ripping out a front yard and spreading pea gravel, spring's slowly starting. Next week looks like cleanups weather


Lol... Cleanups...Maybe second week of April for us


----------



## V_Scapes

kawasaki guy said:


> Better than I got, I just got a day with no income, was all rain. At least I can do cleanups/mows again next week and make some payup
> 
> And anyone know a good body guy? I am starting to get little rust holes above rear wheels on the F250, don't want to look like one of those hacks with a rusted out truck.


Your cutting grass?


----------



## kawasaki guy

V_Scapes said:


> Your cutting grass?


Yep, winter is over to me.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> For a smaller 4-5" storm my two trucks logged a lot of hours ....
> 
> View attachment 171497


Yea i was out from 3 am to 2 am.. we wouldve started at 6 am had we known we werent getting the 12_18 and a whole mess instead


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NWS admits they cried wolf:

http://www.nj.com/weather/index.ssf..._changing_forecast.html#incart_river_home_pop


----------



## V_Scapes

Another mess coming for the weekend


----------



## Mike_C

Spent a good part of the today out, back out stacking tonight and tomorrow we'll be hauling and fixing everything that broke. Unfortunately no cleanups here for a couple of weeks now, but the bills on this storm will be real nice at least.


----------



## S_Marino87

Got around a foot or just over. My jeeps in rough shape though, my other driver got T-boned by a woman in an odyssey who's breaks locked up. I was right behind him when it happened seemed like slow motion


----------



## Petr51488

Got about 6-8" here near giants stadium. Glad we didn't get 12-18+ they were calling for. Hope we get an inch or 2 Friday night


----------



## djt1029

S_Marino87 said:


> Got around a foot or just over. My jeeps in rough shape though, my other driver got T-boned by a woman in an odyssey who's breaks locked up. I was right behind him when it happened seemed like slow motion


Sorry about the Jeep, hopefully your driver's ok and its fixable. I narrowly missed a run in with a ***-mobile too, no idea why they would even be on the road


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Sorry about the Jeep, hopefully your driver's ok and its fixable. I narrowly missed a run in with a ****-mobile *too, no idea why they would even be on the road


Most fitting name possible for those. That's great. If you're ever really bored in traffic you can count the bumper stickers and magnets on the back of those, it'll keep you busy for an hour


----------



## V_Scapes

I'll be back out for a few hours today for some stacking and snow blower work. A couple chances for some wintry precip this coming week. Doesn't look like anything big at the moment.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Another mess coming for the weekend


I think just for u northern guys


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> I think just for u northern guys


Look like it. 1-3 and an all day event. Gonna be a sloppy mess.


----------



## shawn_

Hopefully the 1-3 trends south and we get some saltings out of it


----------



## kawasaki guy

I saw a snowflake on apple weather app Sunday will have to check it out on weather channel or weather nj


----------



## kawasaki guy

Not getting a thing, snow showers, 45 degree high and 30 at night


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> I saw a snowflake on apple weather app Sunday will have to check it out on weather channel or weather nj


Ya ur wayyyyy to south at the moment .. snow showers after rain showes


----------



## V_Scapes

News12 is saying 2-4. Epawa isn't very thrilled with it. Wouldn't mind servicing the commercials, I have some salt I'd like to get rid of.


----------



## J.Ricci

Saw a chance of a coating here this weekend before going to rain but I doubt we'll even see that, would be nice to salt again though


----------



## V_Scapes

Looking like a real pain in the ass. Long duration with light accumulation


----------



## Randall Ave

I haven't had a chance to look. But I thought around 2-4 here, and that's a mabey. More for long island


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I haven't had a chance to look. But I thought around 2-4 here, and that's a mabey. More for long island


I saw that too but I feel like it'll have a hard time sticking to pavement during the day.


----------



## Randall Ave

Think it's shifted east. Nothing much for us. That was the last hurrah.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Think it's shifted east. Nothing much for us. That was the last hurrah.


Hopefully we can start spring sooner or later


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone looking to or know of anyone selling a skid steer? Preferably bobcat, 175/185/205 size in good condition with enclosed cab??


----------



## Mike_C

We finally finished moving snow early this morning. Now everything needs a good bath. Not sure yet how we'll stay busy until the snow melts, going to take some time.



V_Scapes said:


> Anyone looking to or know of anyone selling a skid steer? Preferably bobcat, 175/185/205 size in good condition with enclosed cab??


I've been looking on craigslist at some machines trying to find something we can fix up, paint and sell, some guy in Mercer's selling an S175 and a 753. Might be worth checking out. I also may be looking for a buyer for my 873, there's a guy coming Monday to check it out who seems like he'll take it but if it falls through I'll let you know. Great machine, I just need a CTL more


----------



## J.Ricci

Washed my dump trucks this morning and threw a quick coat of wax on, filled up the cans and got them ready for the guys to roll out on cleanups in the morning.


----------



## kawasaki guy

We are not even getting rain here, anyone else getting snow?

Doing mulch and more cleanups next week.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> We finally finished moving snow early this morning. Now everything needs a good bath. Not sure yet how we'll stay busy until the snow melts, going to take some time.
> 
> I've been looking on craigslist at some machines trying to find something we can fix up, paint and sell, some guy in Mercer's selling an S175 and a 753. Might be worth checking out. I also may be looking for a buyer for my 873, there's a guy coming Monday to check it out who seems like he'll take it but if it falls through I'll let you know. Great machine, I just need a CTL more


I did see those two. The 175 is super clean
.Decent price too.


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Washed my dump trucks this morning and threw a quick coat of wax on, filled up the cans and got them ready for the guys to roll out on cleanups in the morning.


Wish we were doing the same, we're probably a good 2 weeks away with all the snow on the ground here.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm washing everything I have right now. But there's still 10 inches of snow on the ground. And it might get cold again towards the end of the week.


----------



## Mike_C

Couple weeks out on spring work here too, have maybe 2 days of odd jobs to keep busy until then but it's going to be a slow end of the month. See a couple chances at some salt runs later this week at least



J.Ricci said:


> Washed my dump trucks this morning and threw a quick coat of wax on, filled up the cans and got them ready for the guys to roll out on cleanups in the morning.


Are you still detailing on the side? If so maybe you want to do my truck late this week, I'll be down for a long weekend and your works better than my detail guy. Shoot me a text if you're interested, if not no worries.


----------



## crazyboy

Have a few tons (maybe 5?) of salt on a site in Ocean County, anyone want it? We can load it.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Are you still detailing on the side? If so maybe you want to do my truck late this week, I'll be down for a long weekend and your works better than my detail guy. Shoot me a text if you're interested, if not no worries.


I'm still doing the same maybe 2 cars/trucks a month. My buddy's bringing one of his triaxle's over for me to do tomorrow, and Monday my new rolloff is coming in so I'll be busy with that getting the boxes and everything on it so it's ready to roll, but in between I can get it done for you no problem. I'll text you later on


----------



## V_Scapes

Starting spring work in April usually makes for a crazy crazy spring. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## S_Marino87

Glad I don't have to deal with the mad rush you landscape guys will be dealing with when this is all melted. Wednesday we're replacing a small window with a bay window, it's supposed to be around 33 degrees which is typical of my luck especially since we're inside today and tomorrow.


----------



## J.Ricci

5 cleanups in the books today. Real happy we're not getting pushed back like you guys up north with them, hate rushing to finish cleanups.


----------



## gman2310

crazyboy said:


> Have a few tons (maybe 5?) of salt on a site in Ocean County, anyone want it? We can load it.


Where in Ocean County


----------



## djt1029

Still a lot of snow on the ground here, doubt we'll get a single cleanup done in March this year. Might take a long weekend away this week since nothing else is going on


----------



## crazyboy

gman2310 said:


> Where in Ocean County


TR Shoot me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's melting, still got 6 inches in the back yard. Most should be gone by the weekend. Then we can put them away, again.


----------



## V_Scapes

Melting quick here too but the ground is super muddy and soft. Washed a truck,plow and salter today and put everything away again. Hopefully it's the last time, looking forward to putting the same truck in a parade this weekend.


----------



## iceyman

Finally closing on my 10 acre property on friday. Hoping it can stAy somewhat dry so i can start working on the land. Otherwise its a muddy mess


----------



## Mike_C

All the trucks are washed, only 2 trucks are left in snow mode, the rest are ready to work when the snows gone. Doing some tree work and a starting a driveway job today, It's melting quick but it's still going to be a while for cleanups. Hoping by the 30th it's all melted and the grounds at least reasonably dry. Going down the shore tomorrow staying until Monday, nice get away before sh*t hits the fan for spring even though I have some work to do at the house while I'm there


----------



## S_Marino87

Freezing today, feels more like winter than it did for most of February


----------



## iceyman

Yea were in a rollercoaster pattern temp wise. 60s to 30s and back again


----------



## sota

The winds have been insane.
Oh well. I hope this is over with. I have spring stuff to do.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> The winds have been insane.
> Oh well. I hope this is over with. I have spring stuff to do.


Nope, feels like the beginning of January.


----------



## J.Ricci

Today's project while the boys are out doing cleanups is to set up some pallet rack behind my garage for skidsteer / mini excavator attachments. Not a fun job in 30 degree weather


----------



## V_Scapes

Another chilly day again. Amazing how fast the snow has melted but the piles are stubborn to melt. My enclosed trailer is in the shop getting a bunch of work done to it and I'm about to get some new shoes for my pickup. Not much else to do but spend some cake!


----------



## djt1029

Piles should be melted by the middle of next week hopefully, couple days for the ground to dry after that, unfortunately looks like a week from this coming Monday to get going on cleanups. My new trailer is supposed to be in tomorrow, anxious to get going.


----------



## Mike_C

Spent all day today cleaning up the yard at the shore house and the rental, then did the inside of both and fixed everything that needed to be done. Now it's time for beer and march madness, hoping for fishing weather tomorrow.


----------



## Randall Ave

As far as snow goes, put a fork in it, were done for the season.


----------



## J.Ricci

Flying through cleanups here, pallet rack is all up, nice productive day. I think tomorrow I'll move the plows back behind the trailers, we won't see another flake this season


----------



## V_Scapes

Advisory for areas north west of here. We could see some sleet and snow during late morning tomorrow. Really hoping I don't have to salt since everything is washed. Hopefully the weather changes for the better starting next week, can't wait much longer for cleanups.


----------



## Randall Ave

I gotta do a king pin job on a f650 tomorrow, it don't fit inside. Your not making my day.


----------



## Mike_C

Couple trucks got in a quick little salt run back home, that's probably (hopefully) the last one of the season. Not uncommon for us to throw salt in April once or twice though


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Couple trucks got in a quick little salt run back home, that's probably (hopefully) the last one of the season. Not uncommon for us to throw salt in April once or twice though


Figured you guys would be out throwing salt. Two years ago we were doing Cleanups in April and it was dumping snow, the lawn we were blowing out had a coating on it.


----------



## J.Ricci

Got a call from my maintenance foreman around 10am that they had a flat in the walker, not a huge deal but of course it happens today when they're almost an hour away doing a few cleanups for a few friends and family I have the Manalapan area, get there with the spare tire and he misspoke it was the stander. He's a great worker and all but I swear these guys take stupid pills sometimes.


----------



## djt1029

Still waiting on my new trailer to come in, so I don't mind there being snow on the ground at the moment since it would be a real hassle to start without that.



J.Ricci said:


> Got a call from my maintenance foreman around 10am that they had a flat in the walker, not a huge deal but of course it happens today when they're almost an hour away doing a few cleanups for a few friends and family I have the Manalapan area, get there with the spare tire and he misspoke it was the stander. He's a great worker and all but I swear these guys take stupid pills sometimes.


Sounds familiar, never fails that it always happens when you're doing a favor for someone way outside your normal service area.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Got a call from my maintenance foreman around 10am that they had a flat in the walker, not a huge deal but of course it happens today when they're almost an hour away doing a few cleanups for a few friends and family I have the Manalapan area, get there with the spare tire and he misspoke it was the stander. He's a great worker and all but I swear these guys take stupid pills sometimes.


It's only the beginning Harry!


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Got a call from my maintenance foreman around 10am that they had a flat in the walker, not a huge deal but of course it happens today when they're almost an hour away doing a few cleanups for a few friends and family I have the Manalapan area, get there with the spare tire and he misspoke it was the stander. He's a great worker and all but I swear these guys take stupid pills sometimes.


Thats my area.. ya even good employees can be boneheads


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> It's only the beginning Harry!


Got that right, only a matter of time until they do something else stupid. I shouldn't really complain since I have 5 really good guys and one thats alright (everyone has that one) so it could be a lot worse.



iceyman said:


> Thats my area.. ya even good employees can be boneheads


My brother just bought a house up there and I lived up that way briefly when I first got out of the Marines, still have some friends up there so I end up reluctantly going a few times a year for some work. Never fails to have some annoying issue when I do.


----------



## Mike_C

I was surprised how much snow had melted around here when I got back from the weekend away, cleanups will start again next Monday. Tomorrow hopefully finalizing a second new business for the spring, going to be an interesting couple months


----------



## V_Scapes

We would love to start work after next week, this winter has gone on far enough, hoping the snow piles melt within the coming week.

Btw...Where's LAB? Lol


----------



## djt1029

Mike - What's the new business?

As for LAB, I'm surprised he hasn't turned up to join our b*tching about the snow sticking around, he's the Michael Jordan of complaining after all


----------



## J.Ricci

Good thing lab doesn't live down here, we always miss out on the bigger totals, would be hazardous for his health to get pi**ed at the weatherman that often lol


----------



## Mike_C

Finalized the deal today, bought out a parking lot sweeping company. It's been something I was close to doing in the past but was never the right deal or right time. Time to start getting the new equipment cleaned up, painted and lettered up. Busy few days coming up


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Finalized the deal today, bought out a parking lot sweeping company. It's been something I was close to doing in the past but was never the right deal or right time. Time to start getting the new equipment cleaned up, painted and lettered up. Busy few days coming up


Had a feeling it was that or power washing biz. Mixed reviews from guys on the sweeping but good luck to you.


----------



## Mike_C

Thanks, appreciate it. The mixed things I had heard on the business is the only thing that held me back a few previous times, but we've been sweeping a handful of my own commercial accounts for a while now with a sweeper bobcat attachment and it was to the point the only way to stay profitable with that was to buy a sweeper truck so I started looking into things and came across this


----------



## S_Marino87

Makes sense, if you have to buy a sweeper truck anyway might as well get one that comes with accounts. Did the company you bought do anything else other than sweeping or was that it?


----------



## iceyman

Another nice march day.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Another nice march day.


I think it sucks.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I think it sucks.


Lol yes it does.. hell try selling ice cream when its either raining or 43*


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Lol yes it does.. hell try selling ice cream when its either raining or 43*


Do you deliver? I'll buy.


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> Makes sense, if you have to buy a sweeper truck anyway might as well get one that comes with accounts. Did the company you bought do anything else other than sweeping or was that it?


They did some other maintenance work like emptying the trash cans and cleaning up sidewalks at a few accounts and some snow removal. The snow contracts expire April 15th, I'm bidding on them but it's not a part of the deal. I did take on the other maintenance but it's not all that much work in that part.

Speaking of ice cream, why has there never been a plowsite meetup at iceyman's


----------



## V_Scapes

Trying to finalize some equipment maintenance and repairs today and tomorrow. I'm hoping to get a few days in next week for cleanup work. All this rain isn't helping anything.


----------



## J.Ricci

Do you guys still have snow on the ground up there? We've got around 35 cleanups already done here already, I don't envy you guys having to play catch up right off the bat. That's never any fun


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Do you guys still have snow on the ground up there? We've got around 35 cleanups already done here already, I don't envy you guys having to play catch up right off the bat. That's never any fun


It's finally almost all gone after the rain we've been having. But my commercial accounts still have some decent piles to still melt. Ground is super saturated.


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Do you guys still have snow on the ground up there? We've got around 35 cleanups already done here already, I don't envy you guys having to play catch up right off the bat. That's never any fun


Just some piles left. But when I had the mutt out this morning, the ground is still kinda mushy. And I know I'm going blind, but it ain't no sunny day as predicted.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Just some piles left. But when I had the mutt out this morning, the ground is still kinda mushy. And I know I'm going blind, but it ain't no sunny day as predicted.


The big yellow thing will make an appearance later.. for how long who knows


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> They did some other maintenance work like emptying the trash cans and cleaning up sidewalks at a few accounts and some snow removal. The snow contracts expire April 15th, I'm bidding on them but it's not a part of the deal. I did take on the other maintenance but it's not all that much work in that part.
> 
> Speaking of ice cream, why has there never been a plowsite meetup at iceyman's


The old plowsite crew would call my shop just to talk to the girls that were working.. dirty old men lol


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> The old plowsite crew would call my shop just to talk to the girls that were working.. dirty old men lol


Oh man, you got me!


----------



## V_Scapes

Feeling pretty lucky being able to get rolling this coming week...Compared to what those boys in new England are going to be dealing with.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Feeling pretty lucky being able to get rolling this coming week...Compared to what those boys in new England are going to be dealing with.


I would not have minded one more. But up north, there going to be plowing slop.


----------



## V_Scapes

They can keep it. We had about twenty minutes of heavy sleet before.


----------



## iceyman

Yea time for spring.. unfortunately it looks awfully wet in the coming days


----------



## djt1029

Finally was able to get my new trailer yesterday and set it all up today, I have 4 estimates lined up for Monday while the guys are out on cleanups. Looking forward to spring work, not going to be able to do anything other than cleanups for the next month though or they won't get done in time


----------



## Mike_C

Got a day of work in yesterday, Monday things will really get cranking, sweepers will be ready for action next week also


----------



## V_Scapes

I've also been on a few really good estimates this past week. If everything pans out it'll be a good start to the season. Were going to try to get cleanups rolling Monday although next week looks soggy already.


----------



## J.Ricci

Monday we finally will put the new rolloff to some light work moving material for a mulch job, I've got a lot of small projects going this coming week the following week we start the first big one of the year. Other than getting to drive my new truck Monday morning, I'll be locked in the office on a few designs and price quotes all day. Looks like a crappy week with a few potential rain outs/shortened days unfortunately


----------



## Mike_C

I'm slammed with estimates this week, Monday I only have 2 but I have 100 miles of driving combined round trip. Hope its dry after this coming week for a while


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I'm slammed with estimates this week, Monday I only have 2 but I have 100 miles of driving combined round trip. Hope its dry after this coming week for a while


Seriously. Were behind as it is, we need a few weeks of clear weather to kick some ass.


----------



## Randall Ave

Was going to home deeps for some lawn product. Is Scotts weed/crabgrass a good product? Or any other recommendations?


----------



## Mike_C

I use all Lesco granular products, it's not cheap even when you order it by the trailer load, but it's a much better product than Scotts and I've always had good results with it.


----------



## J.Ricci

Put me down as another vote for Lesco, but I can't really speak on any others since I haven't used any other commercial brands. 

Just looked at the forecast for this week,Thursday looks like a washout for sure and Tuesday looks like it has the potential to be the same.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well I went to Home Deeps this after noon. Got the scotts stuff, did not have the other. But what a fricken mistake that was, place was a mad house. But its done, one other thing I do not have to do. Now the TV just had all the channels going with a flood watch, I guess for Monday night? And the wife just said we are going to Hotdog Jonnies for dinner. I shoulda stayed at the shop all day.


----------



## V_Scapes

Close to two inches of rain Tuesday. Thursday doesn't look good either.


----------



## Randall Ave

Something tells me what I put on the lawn today, might end up in the hay field behind my house Teusday


----------



## V_Scapes

You'll be ok. With the pro fertilizers that we use the rain activates the pre emergent.


----------



## iceyman

Omg a sunny 60* day?????


----------



## J.Ricci

Beautiful day outside, unfortunately I've been spending most of it in the office though. Might head to the boardwalk tonight to salvage a little of the weather before the monsoon comes


----------



## Randall Ave

Nice here, doors are open. Daughter shows up, her brakes are smoking. Grabbed the keys to my pickup, said see ya later. Gotta love it.


----------



## S_Marino87

I planned on starting a big siding job tomorrow but I ended up making some calls today and rescheduling a few things, sounds like tomorrow's going to be a nasty one. Nice day today but I spent it all in a basement



J.Ricci said:


> Beautiful day outside, unfortunately I've been spending most of it in the office though. Might head to the boardwalk tonight to salvage a little of the weather before the monsoon comes


So jealous you can do that after a day of work


----------



## shawn_

Easter blizzard-


----------



## V_Scapes

Got a few cleanups in today just me and my maintenance foreman, felt good to get back out there. Tomorrow and Thursday look horrible, we'll be lucky to get much of anything else done this week besides Wednesday.


----------



## Mike_C

Everyones out today again, not expecting to get a full day in but some work is better than none especially since Thursday looks like an all day wash


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Easter blizzard-


:hammerhead:


----------



## J.Ricci

I was expecting a rain out today but the guys went out at the normal time, plugging along on cleanups and started a patio job today, not a lot of fun, muddy as hell but it is what it is. It's in the low 70s here today, Thursday looks like a nasty one hearing about 2 inches of rain



S_Marino87 said:


> I planned on starting a big siding job tomorrow but I ended up making some calls today and rescheduling a few things, sounds like tomorrow's going to be a nasty one. Nice day today but I spent it all in a basement
> 
> So jealous you can do that after a day of work


It doesn't suck that's for sure haha


----------



## truckie80

New guy here just checking in before the end of season, been lurking on here on and off for a while now. Hope everyone has a good spring and that we get slammed next winter


----------



## Randall Ave

Welcome aboard, but the party's bout over. Some of us lurk around during the summer.


----------



## J.Ricci

Always good to have a new guy on board, guessing you're a firefighter too by the username?


----------



## truckie80

Thanks guys. Yeah my day job is as a lieutenant with the FDNY up in Harlem, 18 years this fall. Best job in the world


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Welcome aboard, but the party's bout over. Some of us lurk around during the summer.


I try to hang around then the next thing i know its november again


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> I try to hang around then the next thing i know its november again


I kinda hang around for the comedy. Miss Grandview, he was good.


----------



## Mike_C

I usually hang around through the end of April but it gets dead in here. 

Truckie- always nice to hear someone who really appreciates the job, I've been volunteering 27 years now and passed on a job with the JCFD when I was a young dumb kid. Huge mistake in hindsight


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I kinda hang around for the comedy. Miss Grandview, he was good.


Yea grandview was one of the good ones.. it was a totally different site when i joined 10 years ago. Alot of goodtimes were had. On and off plowsite. I do like that now we have more regular nj posters. Things are always a changing


----------



## J.Ricci

Tomorrow's a washout, already told the guys today to stay home in the morning. Looks like this is the end of this crappy pattern we've been in at least which is nice.



truckie80 said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah my day job is as a lieutenant with the FDNY up in Harlem, 18 years this fall. Best job in the world


The FDNY was always my dream job, unfortunately I never was able to really go for it between hiring freezes residency requirements and just life in general. Before I knew it I was 29 and aged out of the hiring range. Love being a volunteer but doing it for a living would be awesome


----------



## shawn_

I am taking FDNY test this year. I took it back in 2011 and I got an 89.00 score and I ranked 10,000 on the list. Without having residency or military it's going to be tough. But this is my last shot to make it into the top 10% and possibly get hired, my dream job since I was able to walk. Also my last shot at this test before I am over the hiring age.


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> I am taking FDNY test this year. I took it back in 2011 and I got an 89.00 score and I ranked 10,000 on the list. Without having residency or military it's going to be tough. But this is my last shot to make it into the top 10% and possibly get hired, my dream job since I was able to walk. Also my last shot at this test before I am over the hiring age.


Yeah without being in the military it must be rough, I did 4 years in the Marines and 2 tours overseas so I would've had a good shot, but life got in the way for a while and with the long gaps in test years I had aged out by a few months the last time the test came around. I'm 35 now so the days of it being a possibility are way behind me. I took the test in NJ a while back and ranked high but the desire to move somewhere like Newark or Camden and leave everything I built here wasn't there. Good luck brother, hope it works out for you


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Yea grandview was one of the good ones.. it was a totally different site when i joined 10 years ago. Alot of goodtimes were had. On and off plowsite. I do like that now we have more regular nj posters. Things are always a changing


What Happened to Grandview? I have been in the other forums much this year. And I agree it was a good year for the nj thread.

Another rain out today. Hoping we can get some work in tomorrow and Saturday. Next week looks excellent.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> What Happened to Grandview? I have been in the other forums much this year. And I agree it was a good year for the nj thread.
> 
> Another rain out today. Hoping we can get some work in tomorrow and Saturday. Next week looks excellent.


When your an internent celebrity you dont always get along with the top brass.


----------



## truckie80

Goodluck on the test. I got on in a pre-9/11 world where everything was different, I couldn't even legally drink after tour for the first couple of months of my career and lack of military service wasn't a big of a handcuff as it is now. It's still possible to make it though though, I know a few probies who didn't do military service and can't find their ass with both hands and a map, so don't let it discourage you. Like I said, it's the best job in the world, hopefully you can experience it too.

Ricci - based on your age that was a rough time to get on, there's a lot to be said about hiring practices from then up until now but I won't do so in an open forum.


----------



## djt1029

Knocked out one decent size cleanup this morning, sent the guys home around 10AM though. We worked through the rain Tuesday so we're not as far behind as I was expecting to be after this week. Have a quote to work on and a guy to call back then my days over



shawn_ said:


> I am taking FDNY test this year. I took it back in 2011 and I got an 89.00 score and I ranked 10,000 on the list. Without having residency or military it's going to be tough. But this is my last shot to make it into the top 10% and possibly get hired, my dream job since I was able to walk. Also my last shot at this test before I am over the hiring age.


Also taking it this year, same deal here it's my last shot before I'm over the age.



truckie80 said:


> I know a few probies who didn't do military service and can't find their ass with both hands and a map, so don't let it discourage you.


That's oddly comforting haha


----------



## Mike_C

Had one crew out planting this morning but that was it, everyone else stayed home except the shop/office staff. Sweepers are all ready to go but it looks like we'll start that work up tomorrow night with this weather.



V_Scapes said:


> What Happened to Grandview? I have been in the other forums much this year. And I agree it was a good year for the nj thread.


Pretty active on here this year, definitely happy about that. Never realized how many other firefighters are on this thread too



truckie80 said:


> Goodluck on the test. I got on in a pre-9/11 world where everything was different, I couldn't even legally drink after tour for the first couple of months of my career and lack of military service wasn't a big of a handcuff as it is now. It's still possible to make it though though, I know a few probies who didn't do military service and can't find their ass with both hands and a map, so don't let it discourage you. Like I said, it's the best job in the world, hopefully you can experience it too.
> 
> Ricci - based on your age that was a rough time to get on, there's a lot to be said about hiring practices from then up until now but I won't do so in an open forum.


There's something fundamentally wrong with the fact that you can serve in the military or as a firefighter or EMT but you're still "too young" to drink.


----------



## truckie80

Tomorrow I'm putting both my crews together for cleanups, not going to start any extra work until the middle of next week while we play catch up. Have a quote for a paver job and another for a planting job to work on tonight, might just be me but the phone wasn't ringing for any spring work until last Friday, and nothing today. Hoping the clear weather next week changes that

Mike - couldn't agree more.


----------



## Mike_C

I have 3 new guys starting Monday to help speed up cleanups one of them being my oldest daughters boyfriend hope this ups the production.

Today I'm getting some time out in the field, which is really rare these days, doing some demo. Forgot how nice it is to run a machine on a job with nobody else around especially when the job is to break ****


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm also in need of another laborer. I lost a good one from last year.

I anticipate the phone to ringing alot more next week when the temps spike. I've had a steady flow of estimates come in but nothing too crazy.


----------



## iceyman

Hopefully today is the end of this miserable spring. 77 on monday is gona feel glorious. Especially counting money at the end of the night. Hoping april turns into a great month. We all need it


----------



## djt1029

I'm looking for another laborer also, have a guy filling in for him temporarily though thankfully otherwise things would be even more hectic. I'm hoping Monday gets the phone ringing more too, its been pretty quiet this week. Did a few estimates earlier in the week but nothing crazy, mostly just cleanups and maintenance.


----------



## J.Ricci

I got lucky this year, kept my whole crew from last season. Started a pretty good size paver job today, if the weather cooperates I'll be done with cleanups in about 10 days


----------



## V_Scapes

Snowing here. No joke.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Snowing here. No joke.


Yea back side snow showers was modeled for ny pa and nnj. Guessing it might be the last flakes you see for the year. Im assuming we already saw are last flakes ahwile ago


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Snowing here. No joke.


Had sleet this afternoon, and snowed here a bit ago. Yup, time for some wine.


----------



## truckie80

No snow here, it did briefly pour 3 separate times. I just bought tickets for the Yankees home opener Monday afternoon, so if it ends up raining again Monday that one's on me


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> No snow here, it did briefly pour 3 separate times. I just bought tickets for the Yankees home opener Monday afternoon, so if it ends up raining again Monday that one's on me


Nice buy should be awesome weather


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> No snow here, it did briefly pour 3 separate times. I just bought tickets for the Yankees home opener Monday afternoon, so if it ends up raining again Monday that one's on me


Nice, have fun. Come 12:30 on Monday my work day stops and I'll be infront of the TV watching, love being the boss when it comes to this kind of stuff lol


----------



## Mike_C

I'm with you guys, I have a TV in my office and at game time I'll be locking my door and hoping the girls in the office don't bother me. Planned my estimates for the day accordingly. I would watch it at home but my kids are on break this week so the office may be more peaceful


----------



## V_Scapes

Apparently I need to be more on the level of Ricci and Mike as an owner


----------



## Mike_C

Haha once you're out of the field it's pretty easy to get away on occasion as long as you have a good staff in place when it comes to your foremen and office staff. A couple years ago I bought out a smaller landscaping company and kept the owner on staff as an accounts manager, best thing I ever did. Between him, my mechanic and the girls in the office, I really don't have an overwhelming amount to do in the day to day operations other than design work and construction/irrigation estimates. It's a beautiful thing when you don't have to leave the office anymore.


----------



## Randall Ave

The closest I get to that is I might listen to the race at the shop on Sunday. Two days in a row with the sun out. Wow


----------



## LAB INC

Good luck to all you guys this season! Hope everyone has a productive money making season! Stay safe I will see all of you in the fall. I am signing off for now. Let's hope for a good one next year.


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> Good luck to all you guys this season! Hope everyone has a productive money making season! Stay safe I will see all of you in the fall. I am signing off for now. Let's hope for a good one next year.


:waving:


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> Haha once you're out of the field it's pretty easy to get away on occasion as long as you have a good staff in place when it comes to your foremen and office staff. A couple years ago I bought out a smaller landscaping company and kept the owner on staff as an accounts manager, best thing I ever did. Between him, my mechanic and the girls in the office, I really don't have an overwhelming amount to do in the day to day operations other than design work and construction/irrigation estimates. It's a beautiful thing when you don't have to leave the office anymore.


How many hours do you work in a week roughly? Even though your trade's different I've always been curious about how it is to run a big company with estimators and an office staff. I'm lucky to have guys in place who allow me to be offsite for some projects but I still pick up all the materials, do some small jobs myself, work on bigger ones with them etc. I'm happy to be able to take 3 day weekends here and there during the year now which is great but I still have to stay close enough to home to deal with any problems that arise.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Haha once you're out of the field it's pretty easy to get away on occasion as long as you have a good staff in place when it comes to your foremen and office staff. A couple years ago I bought out a smaller landscaping company and kept the owner on staff as an accounts manager, best thing I ever did. Between him, my mechanic and the girls in the office, I really don't have an overwhelming amount to do in the day to day operations other than design work and construction/irrigation estimates. It's a beautiful thing when you don't have to leave the office anymore.


That's awesome buddy your set for sure. I'm 28 so I'm a young buck. I bought 30 accounts 2 years ago and that propelled me into a different level. It pushed me to hire a Maintenance foreman and allowed me to break off and do construction and other tasks. We've grown quite a bit in two years and it's been great. When you've done everything in the feild since the beginning it's tough to let go sometimes but I'm realizing more and more that the money is made in the office. Don't get me wrong I love doing the work but at a certain point you realize you ain't making any money blowing leaves or laying pavers as an owner. Just gotta find people who are qualified. Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## J.Ricci

I try to stay out of the field as much as possible, I still get out there from time to time and I usually still run the trucks to the dump / pick up materials, but getting out for the most part was the best thing I did for my business. I never fall behind on office work anymore, I have the time/energy to take even better care of my equipment, I get quotes back to people twice as fast, bills out like clockwork and it opened up new opportunities for me. Maintenance was easy, I gave that up years ago, but it was really hard for me to turn over the construction side of the business 2 years ago. But I have never once regretted it. Honestly the biggest reason I finally got out as much as I did and more importantly was able to do so was Mike's advice, I plow his shore house and when we meet to square up we talk shop. He really knows how to run a business


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> That's awesome buddy your set for sure. I'm 28 so I'm a young buck. I bought 30 accounts 2 years ago and that propelled me into a different level. It pushed me to hire a Maintenance foreman and allowed me to break off and do construction and other tasks. We've grown quite a bit in two years and it's been great. When you've done everything in the feild since the beginning it's tough to let go sometimes but I'm realizing more and more that the money is made in the office. Don't get me wrong I love doing the work but at a certain point you realize you ain't making any money blowing leaves or laying pavers as an owner. Just gotta find people who are qualified. Sorry for the long rant.


You're young you have plenty of time. I hired my first maintenance foreman when I was 20 so I could focus on construction and side work, then I got out of the field completely (for the most part) when I was around your age but still got dirty from time to time for a while after that. Setting up the right people in the right places is the key, once you've done that you're set



S_Marino87 said:


> How many hours do you work in a week roughly? Even though your trade's different I've always been curious about how it is to run a big company with estimators and an office staff. I'm lucky to have guys in place who allow me to be offsite for some projects but I still pick up all the materials, do some small jobs myself, work on bigger ones with them etc. I'm happy to be able to take 3 day weekends here and there during the year now which is great but I still have to stay close enough to home to deal with any problems that arise.


It depends on the week, I used to work more hours running materials around in between office work, customer meetings etc. but I've eliminated almost all of that. Dumping, fueling and loading materials are all handled at my site now. I'd say I probably average out to around 40-42 hours a week between landscaping and everything else.



J.Ricci said:


> I try to stay out of the field as much as possible, I still get out there from time to time and I usually still run the trucks to the dump / pick up materials, but getting out for the most part was the best thing I did for my business. I never fall behind on office work anymore, I have the time/energy to take even better care of my equipment, I get quotes back to people twice as fast, bills out like clockwork and it opened up new opportunities for me. Maintenance was easy, I gave that up years ago, but it was really hard for me to turn over the construction side of the business 2 years ago. But I have never once regretted it. Honestly the biggest reason I finally got out as much as I did and more importantly was able to do so was Mike's advice, I plow his shore house and when we meet to square up we talk shop. He really knows how to run a business


Thanks Jason


----------



## djt1029

I'm 27 and made the jump out of maintenance last season, huge difference already. Made it much easier to keep up with extra work. Mike, would like to pick your brain sometime if at all possible.


----------



## Mike_C

Yeah absolutely shoot me a message whenever


----------



## V_Scapes

Checking to see if anyone's alive in here. Just saw possible wet snow flakes Sunday into Monday for NW part of the state. Weather has been as crazy as this spring landscape season.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Checking to see if anyone's alive in here. Just saw possible wet snow flakes Sunday into Monday for NW part of the state. Weather has been as crazy as this spring landscape season.


I've got two that will not fit in shop. Doing some engine work on a DT466E, and just took the two turbos off a Maxforce 7. It's been crappy out the last two days.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I read this cool, damp weather is sticking around for a couple to few weeks.


----------



## Randall Ave

k1768 said:


> I read this cool, damp weather is sticking around for a couple to few weeks.


I had 35 here this morning. Wife's in a good mood. Has Superior Court jury duty in Newark. Had to be there at 8:30 this morning.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I saw she had that coming up. Isn't it nice how most county seats are in democratic controlled urban areas?


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> I read this cool, damp weather is sticking around for a couple to few weeks.


Nice a couple days then rain a couple and repeat


----------



## Randall Ave

k1768 said:


> I saw she had that coming up. Isn't it nice how most county seats are in democratic controlled urban areas?


She got let go. Thank God. They told them for lunch, there's a McDonald's two blocks away. But it's not s good idea to walk there. Newark is a toilet.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> She got let go. Thank God. They told them for lunch, there's a McDonald's two blocks away. But it's not s good idea to walk there. Newark is a toilet.


A toilet would be a compliment for newark


----------



## V_Scapes

k1768 said:


> I read this cool, damp weather is sticking around for a couple to few weeks.


Not the worst thing in the world, it'll keep our lawns from exploding.


----------



## Randall Ave

If it ever gets warm out, with some sun, you guys will be busy. Its May and I had the heat on in the shop today. Just isn't right.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 37' out, it is May right?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

If it's going to be this cold it should just snow. 
Not as cold down here, 42 when I left my house.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> If it's going to be this cold it should just snow.
> Not as cold down here, 42 when I left my house.


Going a little extreme eh?


----------



## J.Ricci

No complaints about the cool temperatures here, the guys definitely get more work done when it's not oppressively hot. Wrapped up a bunch of smaller odds and ends over the last couple weeks tomorrow we break ground on 4200+ sqft of pavers


----------



## iceyman

Looks like one more crap weekend then 70s at least.. this weather is KILLING ME!


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Looks like one more crap weekend then 70s at least.. this weather is KILLING ME!


Your telling me, I was going to stop in for a fruit smoothie.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Gas mixed into kerosene tank in Cape May Courthouse.

http://nj1015.com/extreme-fire-haza...ixture-accidentally-sold-at-cmch-gas-station/


----------



## Randall Ave

k1768 said:


> Gas mixed into kerosene tank in Cape May Courthouse.
> 
> http://nj1015.com/extreme-fire-haza...ixture-accidentally-sold-at-cmch-gas-station/


Habib couldn't tell the difference. They will find out, just follow the smoke trail. Just dam, ya can't fix stupid.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I don't know, this sounds like the delivery driver's fault?


----------



## Randall Ave

From what I've seen, they drive the delivery trucks, and pump the gas.


----------



## Mike_C

k1768 said:


> Gas mixed into kerosene tank in Cape May Courthouse.
> 
> http://nj1015.com/extreme-fire-haza...ixture-accidentally-sold-at-cmch-gas-station/


WOW, that ain't good.

Looks like a sloppy weekend again, Saturday seems to be a washout. Not easy keeping up when you lose a day a week to rain


----------



## Randall Ave

By the news, the Trenton PD is getting a workout.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> By the news, the Trenton PD is getting a workout.


Thats an everyday thing.. sometimes it just makes a headline


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> By the news, the Trenton PD is getting a workout.


Always. My brother's a trooper and he's spent a lot of time working there. Most of what happens in Trenton (like all our states democrat....I mean inner city...areas) just doesn't make the news


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Always. My brother's a trooper and he's spent a lot of time working there. Most of what happens in Trenton (like all our states democrat....I mean inner city...areas) just doesn't make the news


Like Patterson, Newark, or Jersey City. And Camden. God we got a lot of crap in this state.


----------



## Randall Ave

Wash out this weekend. Question, what is the best grass seed to repair my lawn. By the road, I guess from the salt, I have a long strip about a foot in that's dead. I want to try to fix it.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> WOW, that ain't good.
> 
> Looks like a sloppy weekend again, Saturday seems to be a washout. Not easy keeping up when you lose a day a week to rain


Your not kidding. I try to work through the rain but yesterday and last Fri was just too heavy. This spring has been less than enjoyable. That blizzard screwed me, would have rather not made that snow money and started cleanups 2 weeks earlier.


----------



## iceyman

Ive seen enough raindrops for the next 4 months .. i dont want to hear the word drought for a long time


----------



## Randall Ave

It's like a nice early November day here.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> It's like a nice early November day here.


Whacked


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Warmed up quite a bit. Pushing 90 mid-week.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> Warmed up quite a bit. Pushing 90 mid-week.


:dancing:


----------



## Mike_C

Kicking off summer right tomorrow 90 degrees and waiting on a 9AM delivery of some new mowers. Hoping it stays nice for the weekend, taking a long one down the shore before the tourists overrun the islands for 3 months


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Kicking off summer right tomorrow 90 degrees and waiting on a 9AM delivery of some new mowers. Hoping it stays nice for the weekend, taking a long one down the shore before the tourists overrun the islands for 3 months


Don't wanna be around the bennies.?


----------



## S_Marino87

Worked late today in my garage setting up the AC finally. Been delaying that for months but I'll be in there all day everyday the rest of the week making cabinets. From 60s to 90s overnight pretty much has become normal now


----------



## Mike_C

Looks like tomorrow's going to be another crapy day


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Looks like tomorrow's going to be another crapy day


Good mulch day


----------



## J.Ricci

One crew still out mulching, other crew just went home after planting 50 flats of 4" begonias at my house ready for mulch tomorrow. Rare I'm able to get the place completely in order before the annual BBQ this weekend so the rain actually helped me out for once


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> One crew still out mulching, other crew just went home after planting 50 flats of 4" begonias at my house ready for mulch tomorrow. Rare I'm able to get the place completely in order before the annual BBQ this weekend so the rain actually helped me out for once


What times dinner???


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> One crew still out mulching, other crew just went home after planting 50 flats of 4" begonias at my house ready for mulch tomorrow. Rare I'm able to get the place completely in order before the annual BBQ this weekend so the rain actually helped me out for once


I gotta take notes from you. Finally cut my place fully for the first time last weekend, I've got about three acres of grass. What landscaper buys a place with that much grass...my dumbass

Anyway, today sucked, we did 40 yards of mulch at a residential and made a mess, was wondering why I didn't stay in bed. Still dumping rain here and lightening.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> I gotta take notes from you. Finally cut my place fully for the first time last weekend, I've got about three acres of grass. What landscaper buys a place with that much grass...my dumbass
> 
> Anyway, today sucked, we did 40 yards of mulch at a residential and made a mess, was wondering why I didn't stay in bed. Still dumping rain here and lightening.


Damn that's an awful lot of grass to deal with at your own house. I've done everything I can to have as little grass as possible at my place


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> I gotta take notes from you. Finally cut my place fully for the first time last weekend, I've got about three acres of grass. What landscaper buys a place with that much grass...my dumbass
> 
> Anyway, today sucked, we did 40 yards of mulch at a residential and made a mess, was wondering why I didn't stay in bed. Still dumping rain here and lightening.


I have about 3 acres of grass too so I feel your pain

Some of the boys are working today to keep on schedule. Very rare anyone comes in on a Sunday let alone 4 crews worth but that snow really messed us up. Still paying the price


----------



## kawasaki guy

Mike_C said:


> I have about 3 acres of grass too so I feel your pain
> 
> Some of the boys are working today to keep on schedule. Very rare anyone comes in on a Sunday let alone 4 crews worth but that snow really messed us up. Still paying the price


4 crews? I can't even find 4 guys to work... Why am I the only on that does work around here anymore?

Behind a week, and still have mulch to do from 1 or 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Mike_C

With almost 40 employees it's not that hard to pull in a few crews on a Sunday before a holiday Monday if need be. On a normal Sunday it would be near impossible though.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> With almost 40 employees it's not that hard to pull in a few crews on a Sunday before a holiday Monday if need be. On a normal Sunday it would be near impossible though.


Holiday weekend, double time and a half. Sun peeked out here for about one minute.


----------



## J.Ricci

Coldest memorial day I can remember in a while, glad our BBQ was last night instead of today. Busy week coming up hope the weather holds off


----------



## djt1029

Surprised to see this thread staying active this late in the year. Like everyone else its an uphill struggle this year to catch up after that last snow storm, we're really just starting flowers and mulch now other than a few early jobs we squeezed in, behind the eight ball for sure


----------



## iceyman

God may has been freaking horrible.. please end


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I have about 3 acres of grass too so I feel your pain
> 
> Some of the boys are working today to keep on schedule. Very rare anyone comes in on a Sunday let alone 4 crews worth but that snow really messed us up. Still paying the price


The blizzard screwed us for sure.

Having off Monday doesn't help anything as far as lawn maintenance is concerned. I'll be in the office all day tomorrow but will be behind a mower the rest of the week to help finish up, have much better things to do though. Can't complain too loud about having this cool damp weather it keeps the grass going good. The past few springs have been dry.


----------



## J.Ricci

Getting a lot done today, wrapped up a big planting way quicker than I expected to and did a little building pad job for a customer, guys are out trimming hedges while I'm getting ready to detail a tri-axle for my buddy, going to be a late night. At least it ain't raining (knock wood) We got a nice early start compared to you guys up north but I'm still running real tight on my schedule. Shaping up to be a real good year


----------



## iceyman

.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 172380


Nice out up north here today. I'm going to need goats for my lawn.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Nice out up north here today. I'm going to need goats for my lawn.


Yea it got nice yesterday also until a torrential t storm cane thru.. had to meet the daily rain qouta


----------



## Randall Ave

Darn nice day here now. Hope the weekend holds out.


----------



## iceyman

Next 2 days look good.. i need the rain on sunday to hold out as long as possible


----------



## Randall Ave

Rained here early. But not bad outside now. Darn good thing. Darn moving trucks don't fit in my shop.


----------



## iceyman

GovBall


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like a wet week again, I have mostly mulch and flowers scheduled at least


----------



## V_Scapes

Oh look it's raining again. I'm supposed to re set a paver patio this week and put s small block wall up, looks like the rains going to interfere. Kinda happy MDW is over we can take a deep breath after the rush.


----------



## Mike_C

Damn rain ended up slowing us down again today, things are getting done but not as quick as they should be.


----------



## iceyman

Lets see if thus forecast for a nice week can hold up.. would be cool


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Lets see if thus forecast for a nice week can hold up.. would be cool


You gotta better chance of it snowing, or better yet, your Jersey taxes going down.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> You gotta better chance of it snowing, or better yet, your Jersey taxes going down.


Lmao.. so true its painful.. i dream back a couple years ago to the 3 month drought we had


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Lmao.. so true its painful.. i dream back a couple years ago to the 3 month drought we had


Would be nice if we could ever have a middle ground weather wise in Jersey but that never happens


----------



## Randall Ave

It's like a nice late October day outside. What more do you want.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Would be nice if we could ever have a middle ground weather wise in Jersey but that never happens


You mean seasonal weather?? Hahaha


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> It's like a nice late October day outside. What more do you want.


And it was raining after midnight so our drought must start tmrw


----------



## Mike_C

Finally looks like a clear stretch of weather coming, up near or in the 90s all week next week. I need a few good clear weeks to stay on track before July 4th, at this point I'm already booked solid past labor day


----------



## V_Scapes

I always said as landscapers we really can't complain about getting rain, it's better than people calling for you to skip their lawn for a while. Just a pain when it comes to construction for sure.


----------



## J.Ricci

Rain's definitely better than no rain until it starts coming down everyday, haven't really been able to get out there and start spraying anything yet with all the wet weather everything else isn't too far off schedule. Looks like we could be *****ing about it being too dry soon though.


----------



## truckie80

Just looked at the extended forecast, looks like we're on track for the usual constant rain straight into a drought


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> Just looked at the extended forecast, looks like we're on track for the usual constant rain straight into a drought


It changes on the daily


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Rain's definitely better than no rain until it starts coming down everyday, haven't really been able to get out there and start spraying anything yet with all the wet weather everything else isn't too far off schedule. Looks like we could be *****ing about it being too dry soon though.


I for one will never complain its too dry..... unless its winter lol


----------



## J.Ricci

Blazing out there today


----------



## iceyman

Might be worse today


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Might be worse today


I'm praying for snow.


----------



## truckie80

Not a fun day to be in bunker gear


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I'm praying for snow.


Im praying for this for the next 3 months.. well maybe slightly cooler


----------



## V_Scapes

Tough couple of days for sure but much nicer tomorrow. Seeing some showers in the forecast for Friday and Sunday.


----------



## iceyman

Hopefully we are now in a summer pattern with 80s and a chance of storms.. those washouts had their time.. summer is here


----------



## truckie80

Been enjoying the weather lately, almost made being on snowflake parade duty today tolerable....almost


----------



## Mike_C

Hope everyone has a good 4th, looks like great weather for tomorrow.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Hope everyone has a good 4th, looks like great weather for tomorrow.


As long as your not going to a state park, you will be fine.


----------



## Skispowder

Ahh, You Jersey Boys (&Gals) 
Have a Great 4th !!!
Stripped & hand banged 42 Sq roof down there by myself for my Ex-wife's' family...sky opened up every day humid & 80 degrees, then pull tarps over 3 times a day...leaks everywhere, it sucked, made little to no $, but tasted some nice Nasty...then got devorced...she took my truck back to Mass & said I'll be back when your done ! ..."I need a compressor & my guns"....Naw, Dad said "hand-bang 4 nails per" while he had me put in 2' overhangs & added 3 sky lights blahaha ! 
Haha, 30G Job well done for 2Gs ! Haha ! Best Chris, had a fun time at the strip bar in Morristown area, I think. I had to take a cab...thank you very much .... haha fun area, great folks abound !


----------



## iceyman

Skispowder said:


> Ahh, You Jersey Boys (&Gals)
> Have a Great 4th !!!
> Stripped & hand banged 42 Sq roof down there by myself for my Ex-wife's' family...sky opened up every day humid & 80 degrees, then pull tarps over 3 times a day...leaks everywhere, it sucked, made little to no $, but tasted some nice Nasty...then got devorced...she took my truck back to Mass & said I'll be back when your done ! ..."I need a compressor & my guns"....Naw, Dad said "hand-bang 4 nails per" while he had me put in 2' overhangs & added 3 sky lights blahaha !
> Haha, 30G Job well done for 2Gs ! Haha ! Best Chris, had a fun time at the strip bar in Morristown area, I think. I had to take a cab...thank you very much .... haha fun area, great folks abound !


Im not even sure of what just happened


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Im not even sure of what just happened


Got me, to little cash, to much booze, and strippers?


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow contracts have been crossing my mind lately. Been seeing articles about a nasty winter but then again they say it every year.


----------



## kawasaki guy

$900 or best offer.

Trailer dealer offered $600 as trade, so... Valid title

Jack does work, just all the way down for storage.


----------



## shawn_

What are the specs on that trailer....

Also this humidity got me wanting snowwwwwa


----------



## kawasaki guy

shawn_ said:


> What are the specs on that trailer....
> 
> Also this humidity got me wanting snowwwwwa


2014 5x8, 2990 or 2995 lb registration. Has 3500lb axle though. Quality Steel and alum brand, bought brand new in 2013.


----------



## kawasaki guy

kawasaki guy said:


> 2014 5x8, 2990 or 2995 lb registration. Has 3500lb axle though. Quality Steel and alum brand, bought brand new in 2013.


correction: 5' 2" wide.


----------



## Mike_C

Snow contracts went out last week, we'll see what this winter brings. My guess is around the same as last year but mostly happening in January & February this time, like it should, rather than March. On vacation this week into next, but as soon as I get back it's time to start lining up winter rentals and going over equipment. Never to early to prep, snowed before Halloween just a few years ago.


----------



## J.Ricci

Tomorrow I'll be getting my snow contracts out, starting to look forward to the winter


----------



## iceyman

We just picked up a dxt for the new ford.. cool 6600$ Out the door


----------



## Randall Ave

I know this sounds stupid. Heavy snow years, behind the shop the squirrels always packing. Last few years, nothing. This year, there packing heavy. And the oceans can't be as hot as its been. Raining all the time. Might be a busy season.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Randall Ave said:


> I know this sounds stupid. Heavy snow years, behind the shop the squirrels always packing. Last few years, nothing. This year, there packing heavy. And the oceans can't be as hot as its been. Raining all the time. Might be a busy season.


I heard that up in your area the early predictions are calling for a lot of snow.


----------



## Randall Ave

JMHConstruction said:


> I heard that up in your area the early predictions are calling for a lot of snow.


I listen to the weather Rock and the tree frog's


----------



## V_Scapes

Lots of acorns falling already here, going to look over contracts tomorrow and hopefully mail them out. Crazy how early we have to prep for it and start thinking about the snow. Sent out some nice proposal for landscape installation today, it's been a wacky year for us. Would be nice to get a few construction jobs in before the leaves fly.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

My backyard is lined with white oak trees, and every few years (over the last 25 I've lived in this house) I've witnessed many nut droppings and tried to correlate the weather following it, without much success. I've seen where we had very little nuts produced, and heavy winters, and being overwhelmed, and little to no snow dumped.

I've read previously, that the amount of precipitation is a factor, meaning that very wet summers produce higher acorn dropping amounts, because the tree has the abundance of water to produce it's "fruit". This fella, who studies trees says it's not related to "future snow", and I'm sure he knows a lot more than I ever will about trees.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/10/05/what-the-abundance-of-acorns-means-for-winter-and-spring/

He's just a nutjob that looks like Norm Abrams and studies tree nuts, so I guess I'm outranked with regards to opinions. I don't study trees...:waving:


----------



## iceyman

Is it time to start a new thread for this winter?


----------



## V_Scapes

You do the honor buzz


----------



## J.Ricci

Seconded.

A little cold out there this morning, felt like a fall day.


----------



## Randall Ave

Seems like it's early October to me. Ya might as well start a new thread. September first is get ready for winter season.


----------



## Mike_PS

new NJ weather thread was started -

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/new-jersey-winter-2017-2018.170936/

so guessing we can close this one out


----------

